# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մեր ընտանի կենդանիները

## Cassiopeia

Գրեթե բոլորս էլ ունենք, կամ ունեցել ենք ընտանի կենդանիներ ու ինչ-որ առումով մեծ սեր ենք ցուցաբերում նրանց հանդեպ… Ինչով են կարողանում կենդանիները գերել մարդկանց, ինչ կենդանի եք դուք սիրում ու պահում, արդյո՞ք դա վնասակար չէ մեզ՝ մարդկանց համար…

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (22.10.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Գրեթե բոլորս էլ ունենք, կամ ունեցել ենք ընտանի կենդանիներ ու ինչ-որ առումով մեծ սեր ենք ցուցաբերում նրանց հանդեպ… Ինչով են կարողանում կենդանիները գերել մարդկանց, ինչ կենդանի եք դուք սիրում ու պահում, արդյո՞ք դա վնասակար չէ մեզ՝ մարդկանց համար…


ես օրինակյ պահել եմ շուն, թութակներ, ձկներ: Վերջի երկուսը ավելի շատ քույրիկիս էին պատկանում, բայց անցնեմ շներին...
ՄԻ՞ թե հաճելի չէ, երբ տուն ես գալիս և գիտես, որ ինչ էլ լինի, այնտեղ քեզ սպասում մեկ է, ով քեզ սիրում է և ուրախ քեզ տեսնելու համար, որը անշահախնդիր է և որը գրեթր առանց խոսքերի ըմբռնում է քո տրամադրությունը և իր ձևով փորձում է օգնել... շատ հաճելի զգացում է...
ցավոք սրտի հիմա ոչ մի կենդանի չեմ պահում :Sad:  , բայց կուզենայի:
վնասակար չեմ կարծում, միայն կորստի զգասցումը շատ խորն է մննում :Sad:  ինձ որ միայն օգուտ է բերել: :Smile:

----------


## arman1993

Ես տանը շատ կենդանիներ եմ պահել,թութ :Sad:  ակներ,ձկներ,խամիակներ և այլն:Սակայն
 ես կուզեի տանը շուն պահել:Բայց ապսոս ծնողներս չեն տողնում

----------


## Բարեկամ

Երբ մարդ կենդանի ա պահում, պատասխանատվություն ա զգում, որը այսպես թե այնպես առաջացնում ա կապվածություն: Հաճախ մարդկանց թվում ա, որ կապվածությունը փոխադարձ ա  / շատ դեպքերում այդպես էլ կա/, ու մարդը սկսում ա շատ բարձ գնահատել ու կարևորել էդ կենդանուն, մարդկանցից ավելի, քանի որ կենդանու կապվածությունը /կամ ինչպես մարդուն ա թվում ՝ սերը/ անշահախնդիր ա, ոչ պայմանական, ու  մարդ իր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում փնտրում ա հենց տենց սեր  /ուրիշ հարց ա՝ իսկ ինքը տալիս  ա թե չէ/:
Մի քանի կիսահումորային բաներ մեջբերեմ կոնկրետ շուն-մարդ փոխհարաբերությունների մասին.

*Եթե շները չեն գնում դրախտ, ապա երբ մեռնեմ, ուզում եմ գնալ այնտեղ, ուր գնում են շները:*

Եթե դու դրսի շանը բերես, կերակրես ու կուշտ կյանք ապահովես, ապա նա քեզ չի. հենց տեղ ա  տարբերությունը մարդու ու շան միջև:

*Չկա ավելի մեծ հոգեբույժ աշխարհում, քան երեսդ լպստող քոթոթը:*

*Մի  ընդունի շանդ հիացմունքը որպես վերջնական վկայություն իբր դու հրաշալի մեկն ես:*

*Իմ նպատակն է կյանքում լինել նույնքան լավ, որքան շունս կարծում է թե եմ:*


*Շները սիրում են իրենց բարեկամներին ու կծում թշնամիներին, ոչ թե մարդկանց պես, որոնք անընդունակ են մաքուր սիրո, և որոնց մոտ սերն ու ատելությունը միշտ խառնված են*

*Պատճառը որը շներին այդքան սիրում են այն է, որ նրանք լեզվի փոխարեն պոչն են շարժում*

----------

Progart (26.01.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Է՜էէհ… Առանց այդ էլ ահագին տխուր տրամադրություն ունեի, հիմա էլ խխունջներիս հիշեցի :Sad:  …
Ես տանը բավականին երկար ժամանակ խխունջներ էի պահում: Սկզբում երկուսն էին՝ Յոնչն ու Զավրիկը: Հետո… չեմ էլ ուզում հիշել… Չմանրամասնեմ, պարզապես կասեմ, որ երկուսն էլ զոհվեցին… անբնական մահով…
Հետո նորից ունեցա խխունջներ: Երկուսին գտա դրսում: Մեկին, որ չափսերով ավելի շատ Յոնչին էր նման, անվանեցի հենց Յոնչ («խխունջյոնոկ» բառի կրճատ-փաղաքշական տարբերակը), մյուսին, որը շա՜տ փոքրիկ էր, անվանեցի Զյու-Զյու, բայց երբեմն կոչում էի ուղղակի Զյու: Հետո, ինձ համար էլ խիստ անսպասելի ու անակնկալ, հայրս մի օր տուն բերեց 5-6 մեծ խխունջ, որոնց նույնպես սկսեցի պահել: Դրանք էլ իմ նախկին Զավրիկի չափսերին էին: Դրանցից մեկի անունն էլ Զավրիկ դրեցի (ի դեպ, դա էլ «խխունջազավր» բառից), մեկը կար, որի խեցին մի քիչ վնասված էր ու ոնց որ կարկատած լիներ, նրա անունն էլ Կարկատիկ դրեցի: Մյուսներին էլ դրեցի անուններ՝ Վասյա, Վաղինակ… Բայց ավելի շատ Յոնչիս էի սիրում…
Բայց մի օր Կարկատիկը սատկեց… Ու քանի որ մայրս շատ էր ասում, որ նրանց ազատություն է պետք (չնայած ես յուրաքանչյուր անձրևի ժամանակ նրանց դուրս էի թողնում), ես էլ որոշեցի, որ էդպես իրենց համար ավելի լավ կլինի ու… տարա ու բաց թողեցի մի խոտառատ այգում…
Հիմա շատ եմ զղջում: Կարոտում եմ… Բացի այդ էլ հասկացա, որ դա բոլորովին էլ լավագույն տարբերակը չէր նրանց համար… Չէ՞ որ տանն էլ ես նրանց լավ էի պահում. լողացնում էի, խոտ էի տալիս, նույնիսկ մառոլ (ա՜խ, ո՜նց էին նրանք սիրում մառոլ :Love:  ), անձրևի ժամանակ դուրս էի հանում, որ իրենց լավ զգան… Է՜խ…
…

Հ.Գ.
Մի օր Յոնչիկիս նկարները կտեղադրեմ էստեղ, կտեսնեք :Love:  :

----------

Progart (26.01.2019), Մինա (22.01.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տվյալ պահին մեր տանը, մեր կողքին ապրում են Կոճակը (շուն), Սպասը (կատու), թութակն ու դեղձանիկը: Կոճակն առանց Սպասի կյանք չունի: Ամեն անգամ, երբ Սպասը դուրս է գալիս զբոսանքի, վերադառնալուց Կոճակն անպայման "հաշիվ է պահանջում" և հոտոտում, թե որտեղ է թափառել կատուն… Նրանք առանց իրար չեն կարողանում: Երբ Կոճակը մնում է դրսում, Սպասը դռան մոտ այնքան է մլավում, որ մենք նկատենք դա ու Կոճակին տուն թողնենք, և հակառակը… Առավոտյան Կոճակը սովորություն ունի խաղալու, նա թաթով խփում է Սպասին ու դեմքը պահում, ասես նա անմեղ հրեշտակ է ու կապ չունի Սպասին անհանգստացնողի հետ… Իսկ այն, որ շունն ինչ ջերմությամբ է դիմավորում մեզ, երբ վերադառնում ենք տուն, կարծում եմ կարիք չկա նշելու…

----------


## Firegirl777

շուն կամ կատու մեշտ էլ երազել եմ պահել, սակայն այնպես է ստացվե, որ երբեք չեմ պահել, շուն որի մասին քիչ թե շատ հոգ եմ տարել ու ճանաչել է ինձ, որպես տերերի բարեկամ, դա մեր գյուղի շունն էր, սակայն վաղուց սատկել է, իսկ ես տանը պահել եմ, որքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, կրիա, այն էլ երկուսը իսկ այնուհետև նաև մի որոշ ժամանակ խեցգետին եմ պահել, հիմա կասեք այն ուտելու համար է, ոչ թե պահելու  և այնուամենայնիվ պահել եմ:

----------


## Kita

հիշեցի շունիկներիցս մեկի հետ, ավելի ճիշտ վերջինի հետ կապված դեպքերից մեկը,երբ մամաս կաամ քույր ինձ վրա գոռում էին կամ նույնիսկ չնչին անհագստացնում էին, շունիկս իրենց քշում էր :Tongue:  նենց լավ էր :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երբեք կենդանի չեմ պահել  :Cry:  , չնայած միշտ շատ եմ ուզեցել...  :Love:   Մանկությանս չիրականացած երազանքներից մեկն է...  :Sad:  Բայց ասեմ, որ միաժամանակ միշտ էլ վախեցել եմ բոլոր կենդանիներից՝ և՛ շներից, և՛ կատուներից, և մյուս բոլորից... Ծնողներս չեն թողել մի քանի օբյեկտիվ պատճառով, որոնց մեջ հիմա չեմ ուզում խորանալ։ 

Բայց հիմա, որ մտածում եմ, առանձնապես պահանջ չեմ զգում կենդանի պահելու... Չգիտեմ՝ ինչից է, բայց այդպիսի ցանկություն չունեմ հիմա։ Կենդանիներ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց, ինչպես եղբայրս է հաճախ ասում, պլատոնական սիրով եմ սիրում կենդանիներին,  :LOL:  այսինքն՝ միայն հեռվից, որովհետև ձեռք տալու դեպքում մի տեսակ սարսուռ եմ զգում, եթե շարժվում են։ Անբացատրելի զգացողություն է. համ գիտեմ, որ վնաս չեն տա, համ էլ, միևնույն է, ինչ-որ վախ եմ զգում։ Մինչ 10-րդ դասարանը, հենց շուն էի տեսնում, թեկուզ մի կիլոմետրի վրա, միանգամից փախնում էի հակառակ ուղղությամբ,  :LOL:   Ինքն էլ հետևիցս։  :Shok:  Ավելի լավ է՝ չհիշեմ, թե քանի անգամ եմ շների հետ այդպես բռնոցի խաղացել։ Բայց ասեմ, որ ես միշտ հաղթում էի, էլի։  :Tongue:  

Հա, լավ հիշեցի, հիմա միայն ձի կպահեի (ուղղակի սկզբում չէի հիշել ձիերի մասին, որովհետև մեր տնային պայմաններում ձի պահելն ուղղակի անհնար բան է  :Sad:  )։ Գժվում եմ ձիերի համար։  :Love:  Հետագայում, եթե հնարավորություն լինի, անպայման պահելու եմ։  :Smile:  

Անի, քո խխունջներից մեկին ես էլ եմ հիշում (տեսնես էդ Զյու-զյու՞ն էր  :Think:  ), էն որ մի քանի տարի առաջ հետդ բերել էիր ՆՓԱԿ։ Հիշում եմ՝ նենց էի զարմացել, որ մարդ կարող է խխունջ սիրել, որովհետև ես էդ կենդանիների նկատմամբ մի այլ կարգի հակակրանք եմ տածում, մեղմ ասած... էն սմայլիկը չեմ ուզում դնել, որ քեզ չնեղացնեմ, բայց դե գիտես, էլի։  :Blush:  Ամեն դեպքում, մի տխրիր  :Kiss:  մտածիր, որ ազատության մեջ նրանք հաստատ շատ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեն, քան տանը փակված՝ բոլորովին այլ պայմաններում, որքան էլ դու սիրով ու հոգատարությամբ շրջապատես նրանց։  :Love:

----------

Progart (26.01.2019)

----------


## Arisol

Փոքր ժամանակ խոմյակներ եմ ունեցել, շատ էի սիրում նրանց :Love:  , բայց այնքան փոքր էի, որ անունները այժմ չեմ հիշում :Sad:  : Երբ Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ էի մեր բակում մի հատ կյաժ, սիրուն կատու տեսա, տեսքից երևում էր, որ թափառական կատու չի: Բերեցի տուն, լողացրեցի ու պահում էի, անունն էլ հենց Рыжик էի դրել: Բայց երջանկությունս երկար չտևեց… Տերն իմացավ, որ մեր մոտ ա ու եկավ տարավ :Sad:  :

Երբ Մոսկվա էի շենքի միջանցքում կատվի ձագ տեսա, էլի բերեցի, լողացրեցի ու գիշերը ծոցումս քնացրեցի, բայց առավոտ տեսա, որ անկողինս կեղտոտել էր :Bad:   ու մամաս անվտանգության համար արգելեց, որ այդ կատվին պահեմ:

Մի քանի ամիս անց մամայիս ընկերների շունը ծնդնդաբերեց ու ձագերից մեկին ինձ նվիրեցին, կյաժ էր էլի, անունը Մարտա դրեցի: Շատ անկարգ շունիկ էր, լրիվ շորերս ու կոշիկներս կրծոտել էր, համ էլ իրա զուգարանային գործերը տանը՝ բացմոցին հետևին էր անում :LOL:  , իսկ դրսում ոչինչ չէր անում: Մարտայի հետ մի պատմությամ մեջ եմ ընկել: 

Ուրեմն Մարտայի մոր տերերը մի օր, չգիտես՝ ինչու, եկան ու տարան շանս ու ասացին, որ կտան ինձ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ես մեն-մենակ գնամ Մարտային բերեմ, իսկ իրենց տունը բավկանին հեռու էր մեր տնից, քաղաքի մի ծերից մյուսը պիտի հասնեի՝ ավտոբուս ու մետրո փոխելով, հետո էլ եքա ոտով գնալու ճանապարհ էր: Դե քանի որ սերս շանս հանդեպ շատ էր, ուստի մի կերպ մամայիս համոզեցի, վերցրեցի էն վոյեննի մեշոկ-պայուսակներից ու մեկնեցի մեծ Մոսկվայով ճանապարհորդության :LOL:  : 

Էլ չնկարագրեմ մամայիս անհանգստության չափը… Երբ հասա Մարտայի մոր տուն՝ մամայիս ընկերները զարմացած էին :LOL:  , դե բայց հետ տվեցին շանս, գցեցին պայուսակիս մեջ և ես ուղևորվեցի դեպի տուն: Ամեն քայլափոխի լսում էի հետևյալ խոսքերը «ой, посмотри на эту девочку, такая маленькая, одна, да еще и с собачкой, ой какая смелая девочка»  ու էդ խոսքերից ինձ լավ էի զգում, հերոս էի զգում :LOL:  : 

Երբ եկա Հայաստան, մամաս շունը տվեց ընկերներին ու մի օր Մարտան փախավ… Երբ հետ գնաց այդ տունը, շատ վատ վիճակում էր, հիվանդացել էր, ոտն էլ կոտրվել էր… Էհ… Շանս սպանեցին  :Cray:  :

Երկար ժամանակ մամաս չէր ասում, թե ոնց ա Մարտան ու երբ ասեց՝ մի քանի օր արցունքներս հանգիստ չէին տալիս :Sad:  :

Մոսկվայից մամաս կրյա էր բերել, անունը Մասիաս: Լավ հետևում էի իրան, բայց մի քանի օրով տնից գնացի ուրիշ տեղ և քեռակնոջս խնդրեցի հետևել: Երբ վերադարձա՝ ասացին, որ մահացել ա Մասիասը :Sad:  : Տարա շենքի հետևում թաղեցի, բայց մի քանի օր անց գնացի նույն տեղը և տեսա, որ գերեզմանը քանդած ա ու Մասիասն էլ նդեղ չի: Ասում են, թե կրիաները խոր քնի մեջ են ընկնում և այնպիսի տպավորություն են թողնում, կարծես մեռած են: Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել, թե ինչ եղավ Մասիասի հետ, բայց այլևս ես նրան չտեսա…

Մի տարի առաջ, Նոր Տարուն, մամայիս ընկերները երկու խոմյակ նվիրեցին՝ էգ և արու: Էգի անունն Ավրորա էր, արուի՝ Ցեզար: Ավրորան էլ հղի էր :Smile:  : Ցավոք սրտի նրանք ընդամենը մի շաբաթ մնացին մոտս, քանի որ չէի կարող բերել Կապան, տատիկներս զզվում են խոմյակներից :Sad:  , բայց շատ հետաքրքիր օրեր անց կացրեցինք նրանց հետ, կապս երբ լավ լինի մի երկու նկար կտեղադրեմ :Wink:  : 

Հիմա նենց կուզենայի մի կենդանի ունենալ… 
Իմ կարծիքով շատերին հենց էն ա գրավում, որ այնպիսի կենդանիներ, ինչպիսիք են շունն ու կատուն, ամեն դեպքում մարդու հետ են, նեղանալ չունեն ու իրանց հետ կարող ես կիսվել :Smile:  , համ էլ հաճելի են շոշափելու համար :LOL:  : Դե վնասներ էլ, իմ կարծիքով, չե պատճառի, եթե լավ խնամենք իրենց, հետևենք նրանց անձնական հիգիենային և առողջությանը:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի 9-10 տարեկանում ընկերուհիս թիթիզացավ, թե թութակ ա պահում: Ես էլ պապայիս խնդրեցի, որ ինձ թութակ առնի, ու ծնունդիս նվիրեց երկու հատ կանաչ թութակ (ի դեպ, հետո պարզվեց ընկերուհիս խաբել էր): Չեմ հիշում ինչքան, բայց մի քանի տարի թութակ ունեի, մինչև որ մի անգամ նկատեցի, որ կերի մեջ ա որդ կա, բայց ուշադրություն չդարձրեցի, կարծեցի էդ մտնում ա կերի բաղադրության մեջ  :LOL:  Թութակս մի երկու օր կերավ էդ որդնած կերը ու մի օր դասից որ եկա տուն, տեսա `  մեջքի վրա պառկած, ոտքերը վերև…   :Cray:  

Հիմա ոսկե ձկնիկ եմ պահում: Ճիշտն ասած իմ կամքից անկախ: Ուղղակի նվիրել են: Բայց ակվարիում դեռ չունեմ, ապրում ա ապակյա կլոր ծաղկամանի մեջ:
Կիրակի օրը պատահաբար մի կռաբ բռնեցի /էն որ խեցու մեջ ա ու կռաբի ճանկեր ունի/, բերեցի ձկանս ընկեր: Կռաբը, հենց հայտնվեց ձկանս ծաղկամանի մեջ, խառնվեց իրար, էս կոմ էն կոմ վազվզեց՝ չանչերով կտկտացնելով, ու միանգամից սատկեց  :Shok:   :Sad:   …հետո իմացա, որ քաղցրահամ ջրում չի կարող ապրել: Թե խի բերեցի, ապրում էր էլի…  :Sorry:

----------


## Arisol

Վայ, երեկ տուն գնալուց մենակ հիշեցի, որ Պետերբուրգում տառական էի պահում, անունն էլ Վիտալիկ էի դրել  :LOL:  : Ապրում էր մի հատ ծաղկամանի մեջ, իրան լավ կերակրում էի, մեկ-մեկ ձեռիս էի վերցնում, խաղում, շոյում, նորից դնում տեղը: Ինքն էլ մեկ-մեկ դուրս էր գալիս, գնում տնով մեկ թափառելու, բայց հետո միշտ հետ էր գալիս  :LOL:  :

----------

Մանուլ (13.04.2010)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես էլ 2 անգամ շուն եմ ունեցել: Էլի Arisol-ի նման պահում էի, կերակրում, մեկ-մեկ շոյում էի, հետը խաղում էի: Մեկ էլ մի օր գնաց ու չեկավ: Նույնը 2-րդի հետ:  :Cray:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես էլ էի վախտին շուն պահում, բայց ինձնից ի՞նչ պահող... Սատկեց:

----------


## dvgray

Իմ հավատարմ բարեկամը:  :Smile: 
Մի՞թե կարելի է նրան չսիրել...

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

ԷԷ…ես ինչ տխուր թեմայա /իմ համար էլի/
Փոքր ժամանակ մի հատ կատու էի պահում անունը ՄԱՌԱ էր /մեր հարևանի կնոջ անուննել էր Մառա :LOL: / , ուրեմն իրան տենց գտա նոր ծնված ժամանակ բերեցի տուն ու սկսեցի պահել……անցան տարիներ …Բայց դե մեղքս գալիս էր Մառաս …տենց մի օր որոշեցինք բաց թողել իրեն…տենց տարանք մեր դպրոցի մոտ բաց տողեցին …այնպես տարանք որ հետ չգա…ճամփան չհիշի…տենց մի 10 օր իրանից ձեն ձուն չկար մի օր էլ քույրս իրան դասից գալուց տեսել էր…սենց սոված նեղված…խեղճը եդ 10 օրը վայթե բան չէր կերել…տենց բռնել էր բերել էր ու կերակրեցին սիրեցին ու էլի սկսեցինք պահել…բայց…մի 2 տարի հետո  :Sad:  առավոտը հելանք տեսանք պատուհանից ընկելա :Cray: 
երեվի ծիտիկների հետևից էր թռել  :Cray:  5 տարեկան էր  :Cray:  :Cray:

----------


## Apsara

Վաաայ, էս ինչ լավ թեմայա, ինչպես չէի նկատել… Ես էլ շաաատ կենդանիներ եմ պահել, մի պահ կար մեր տանը միարժամանակ ապրում էին 4 թութակ, 2 խամյակ, լիքը ձուկ, կատու և հարևանի շունը, բաքսյոր, քանի որ հարևանը բանակում ծառայում էր մենք մեզ վրա էինք վերցրել այդ շնիկին պահելը: Հետաքրքիր է որ կատուս շանը լավ նեղում էր, չէր թողնում հաց ուտի, մինչև ինքը չպրծնի, 
Իսկ հիմա մի հատ սև կատու ունենք, անունն էլ ՉԻՊ, քանզի դիջիտեք ցուցահանդեսի օրն եմ նվեր ստացել:  ահավոր լաչառ կատույա, անշնորհակալ ու ահավոր վատ բնավորություն ունի, բայց մեկա սաղս իրան սիրում ենք:
Ես միշտ երազել եմ շուն ունենալ, բայց մերոնք չեն թողել, կատու էլ չէին թողնում, բայց երբ նվեր ստացա բերեցի տուն, ճիշտ է 3-4 օր կռիվ էի անում մերոնց հետ, բայց վերջում սիրեցին :Hands Up: 
Շունը տենց էլ մնաց երազանք :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

Ես Երևանում երբեք տնային կենդանի չեմ պահել :Sad: Համ չեն թողի,համ էլ բնակարանում հարմար չի :Sad: 
բայց տնային կենդանիներից մի բան հիշեցի :Blush: 
Մի օր,երբ հերթական անգամ գյուղ էինք գնացել,ես ու քուրս որոշեցինք պուճուր ճուտիկներին լողացնենք :LOL: 
20 հատին էլ մտցրեցինք սառը ջրի մեջ ու օճառով լվացանք :Shok: Հետո էլ սաղին տարել էինք արևի տակ փռել( :Cray: )
Երբ արդեն սառելու վրա էին,ուզեցինք շորով փաթաթել,բայց էլ ի՞նչ,20 հատն էլ սատկեցին( :Cray: ) :Sad: 
Էդ ժամանակ 4-րդ դասարան էի :Smile: 
Դրանից հետո էլ ո՞վ կթողեր կենդանի պահեինք :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

Շունիկներս...  :Love:

----------

Renata (03.10.2011), Մինա (22.01.2014)

----------


## Մանե

> Շունիկներս...


Վայ,ինչ լավն են :Blush:  :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vahe

> Շունիկներս...


շատ լավն են  :Hands Up: 

Մի անգամ թութակ եմ ունեցել, խոսում էր, էն էլ շուտ սատկեց:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես Երևանում երբեք տնային կենդանի չեմ պահելՀամ չեն թողի,համ էլ բնակարանում հարմար չի
> բայց տնային կենդանիներից մի բան հիշեցի
> Մի օր,երբ հերթական անգամ գյուղ էինք գնացել,ես ու քուրս որոշեցինք պուճուր ճուտիկներին լողացնենք
> 20 հատին էլ մտցրեցինք սառը ջրի մեջ ու օճառով լվացանքՀետո էլ սաղին տարել էինք արևի տակ փռել()
> Երբ արդեն սառելու վրա էին,ուզեցինք շորով փաթաթել,բայց էլ ի՞նչ,20 հատն էլ սատկեցին()
> Էդ ժամանակ 4-րդ դասարան էի
> Դրանից հետո էլ ո՞վ կթողեր կենդանի պահեինք


 :Cray:   Բայց դու ինչ դաժանն ես  :Cray:  Հիտլերի մեթոդները կիրառել խեղճ ճուտիկների վրա  :Cray:  , Գազով չես փորձել ? :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

> ԷԷ…ես ինչ տխուր թեմայա /իմ համար էլի/
> Փոքր ժամանակ մի հատ կատու էի պահում անունը ՄԱՌԱ էր /մեր հարևանի կնոջ անուննել էր Մառա/ , ուրեմն իրան տենց գտա նոր ծնված ժամանակ բերեցի տուն ու սկսեցի պահել……անցան տարիներ …Բայց դե մեղքս գալիս էր Մառաս …տենց մի օր որոշեցինք բաց թողել իրեն…տենց տարանք մեր դպրոցի մոտ բաց տողեցին …այնպես տարանք որ հետ չգա…ճամփան չհիշի…տենց մի 10 օր իրանից ձեն ձուն չկար մի օր էլ քույրս իրան դասից գալուց տեսել էր…սենց սոված նեղված…խեղճը եդ 10 օրը վայթե բան չէր կերել…տենց բռնել էր բերել էր ու կերակրեցին սիրեցին ու էլի սկսեցինք պահել…բայց…մի 2 տարի հետո  առավոտը հելանք տեսանք պատուհանից ընկելա
> երեվի ծիտիկների հետևից էր թռել  5 տարեկան էր


Սամմմ, գալու եմ քեզ սպանեմ  :Sad:  ինչի հիշացրիր մռութիսսսսսսսսսս :Cray:  :Cray:  :Vayreni: : ախր շատ լավն էր է  :Cray:  Համ էլ պատուհանից ընկնելը մեղմ ա ասված.. 10-րդ հարկից ա ընկել հարիֆը..  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սամմմ, գալու եմ քեզ սպանեմ  ինչի հիշացրիր մռութիսսսսսսսսսս: ախր շատ լավն էր է  Համ էլ պատուհանից ընկնելը մեղմ ա ասված.. 10-րդ հարկից ա ընկել հարիֆը..


Բայց տարօրինակ է...  :Unsure:  Որքան գիտեմ, կատունետը միշտ ճանկերի վրա են ընկնում ու չեն վնասվում, այն էլ 5 տարեկան կատուն...  :Think:  Ուղղակի կարող է մինչև գետնին հասնելը ինչ-որ տեղերի է խփվել ու ջախջախվել...  :Shok:   :Sad: 

Ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ տխուր թեմա ստացվեց էս թեման։  :Cry: Ամեն մեկը պատմում է, թե ինչպես սատկեց իր այսինչ կամ այնինչ կենդանին, կամ թե ինչպես տնից դուրս եկավ և այլևս չվերադարձավ...  :Cray:  

Իսկ happy end-ով պատմություններ չունե՞ք, մի քիչ դրանցից էլ պատմեիք...  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:

----------


## Kita

> Շունիկներս...


չես նվիրի :Sad:  :Wink:  :Love: 
ես կենդանիներ շատ եմ սիրում :Smile:  Ֆորումի երեխեքը կհաստատեն :Smile:  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց տարօրինակ է...  Որքան գիտեմ, կատունետը միշտ ճանկերի վրա են ընկնում ու չեն վնասվում, այն էլ 5 տարեկան կատուն...  Ուղղակի կարող է մինչև գետնին հասնելը ինչ-որ տեղերի է խփվել ու ջախջախվել...  
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչ տխուր թեմա ստացվեց էս թեման։ Ամեն մեկը պատմում է, թե ինչպես սատկեց իր այսինչ կամ այնինչ կենդանին, կամ թե ինչպես տնից դուրս եկավ և այլևս չվերադարձավ...  
> 
> Իսկ happy end-ով պատմություններ չունե՞ք, մի քիչ դրանցից էլ պատմեիք...


Անահիտ ջան ասեմ մենակ Շաաատ չհուզվեք……… :Cray: ……ինքը իրոք ոտքեր վրա էր ընկել…բայց դե 10րդ հարկից  :Cray: …ու խեղճի ոտքերը կոտրվել էին ու մտել փորը :Cray:  :Cray: …
Բերեցինք տուն դեռ կենդանի էր … :Cray: …են էլ մենք մինչև անասնաբուժ էինք ուզում կանչել/դե որ սրսկի մահը անցավ ու հեշտ դարձնի/ ինքը սենց մի հատ գլուխը բարձրացրեց նայեց բոլորիս ու աչքերը փակեց :Cray:   :Cray:

----------


## Apsara

Իմ կատուն իմ մկնիկի հետ
այսինքն Չիպը մկան հետ

----------


## Welcome

Ես ինքս պահում  եմ շուն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Մուկ եմ ուզում... պուճուրիկ, սպիտակ  :Love:  ու անունն էլ Ադալբերտ կդնեմ  :Love:

----------


## Welcome

> Մուկ եմ ուզում... պուճուրիկ, սպիտակ  ու անունն էլ Ադալբերտ կդնեմ


ՈՒզում   էի  գրեի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

կատուների հավաքածու ունեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Հենո

էծ եմ պահում…
լոլ

----------


## Angelina

> կատուների հավաքածու ունեմ


Նկարները կգցե՞ս այստեղ նայենք:

----------


## Cassiopeia

_Կոճակս_… 
*Selene*-ին տեսնելուց հաճեց մեկ ակնթարթ, հետո նրա ոտքերի մոտ հանգիստ տեղավորվեց, *Կարեն ջան* -ի նկատմամբ ևս նույն վերաբերմունքը, բայց այ *Chuk*-ի ու *Taurus*-ի վրա բացարձակապես չհաչեց…
Իսկ _Սպասս_ հանգիստ թավալ էր տալիս արևի տակ…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Չեմ խաղում, ես համ շուն ունեմ (Կոճակ), համ կատու (Սպաս), համ թութակ (Փալաս) համ էլ մի լուսահոգի դեղձանիկ ունեի (Մածուն)… իսկ հարցմանը միայն մեկ տարբերակ է թույլատրում ընտրել… :Sad:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի օր Յոնչիկիս նկարները կտեղադրեմ էստեղ, կտեսնեք :


Էս էլ խոստացածս նկարները :Smile: (ներողություն այսքան ուշացման համար :Blush: )

Է՜խ… :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Selene

> _Կոճակս_… 
> *Selene*-ին տեսնելուց հաճեց մեկ ակնթարթ, հետո նրա ոտքերի մոտ հանգիստ տեղավորվեց, *Կարեն ջան* -ի նկատմամբ ևս նույն վերաբերմունքը, բայց այ *Chuk*-ի ու *Taurus*-ի վրա բացարձակապես չհաչեց…
> Իսկ _Սպասս_ հանգիստ թավալ էր տալիս արևի տակ…


Սկզբում մի քիչ վախենում էի Կոճակից, բայց հետո այնպիսի անմեղ աչուկներով էր նայում ինձ, ու եկավ, ոտքերիս մոտ տեղավորվեց, որ վախս անցավ ու սկսեցի սիրել :Love: 




> Էս էլ խոստացածս նկարները(ներողություն այսքան ուշացման համար)
> 
> Է՜խ…


Ինչ լավն են Յոնչիկիդ նկարները :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չմեռա, կատու էլ պահեցի (բայց մի օր ինքն էլ ա սատկելու, էտի նաղդ գիտեմ)
կատու չի, այլ կատվի պուճուր ձագ ա: Շաբաթ օրը գտա մեր հայաթում, տեսա չի փախնում, բռնեցի մի քիչ խաղացի հետը, հետո հաց տվի կերավ: Հիմա չուլանի նման ինչ-որ տեղում ենք գիշերները պահում, որ շներ կամ մեծ կատուներ չհարձակվեն վրեն: Էնքան փոքր ա, սկի նորմալ չի էլ մլավում: Բայց արդեն չանգռում ու կծում ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չմեռա, կատու էլ պահեցի (բայց մի օր ինքն էլ ա սատկելու, էտի նաղդ գիտեմ)
> կատու չի, այլ կատվի պուճուր ձագ ա: Շաբաթ օրը գտա մեր հայաթում, տեսա չի փախնում, բռնեցի մի քիչ խաղացի հետը, հետո հաց տվի կերավ: Հիմա չուլանի նման ինչ-որ տեղում ենք գիշերները պահում, որ շներ կամ մեծ կատուներ չհարձակվեն վրեն: Էնքան փոքր ա, սկի նորմալ չի էլ մլավում: Բայց արդեն չանգռում ու կծում ա:


Շատ լավնա … :Love: 
Մի օր բեր սիրենք  :LOL:  :Love:

----------


## Mari

Ինչ  պուպուշ  կատվիկ  է :Love: 
Հավեսով  կպահեի

----------


## Mari

Հիմա  ոչ    մի  կենդանի  չեմ  պահում:
 Բայց  փոքր  ժամանակ  շունիկ  շաաատ  էի  սիրում :Love:  : Այն  էլ  մի  օր,  մի  հատ  շունիկ /մեղմ  ասած՝  «շունիկ»/  հարձակվեց  վրաս:  Այդ  օրվանից  իրանք  իմ  համար  վատն  են: 
Հիշում  եմ  շենքում  մոդա  էր  թութակ  պահելը:  Եղբայրս  էլ  գնեց,  բերեց: Ուրեմն  եղբայրս   մի  օր  որոշում  է  իմ  սենյակում  բաց  թողնել  վանդակից  թութակներին.  ես էլ  չիմանալով,  մտնում  եմ  իմ  սենյակ  ու  թութակը  վայրէջք է  կատարում  ուղիղ  իմ  ուսին:  2  վայրկյան  նայում  ենք  իրար  աչքերի   մեջ  /ես  ու  թութակը/,  ու  ես  սկսում  եմ  գոռալ/մեղմ  ասած/: եղբայրս  փորձեց  թութակին  պոկել  ուսիցս,  էն  էլ  պինդ  կպել  էր:  Եղբայրս  ստիպված  խփեց  խեղճին...  ու  տենց... Եղբայրս  լացեց,  մեղքը  շատ  էր  եկել...
 Հետո  ձկներ  էինք  պահում: Լսել  էի,  որ  ձկները  հանգստացնում  են  նյարդերը: Նստել  էի  ակվարիումի  կողքը  ու  ակնդետ  նայում  էի  ձկներին: Նրանցից  մեկը,  չդիմանալով  իմ  հայացքի  շանթող  կայծերին,  իրեն  դուրս  նետեց  ակվարիումից՝  ուղիղ  ոտքիս  վրա: 
 2  տարեկանում,  երբ  մեր  գյուղը  դեռ  մերն  էր, շատ  էի  սիրում  խաղալ  փոքր  բադիկների  հետ.  հենց  մոտիկ  էի  գնում,  իրանք  էլ  իմ  մոտ  էին  գալիս: Մինչև  հիմա  ձեռքերիս  մեջ  զգում  եմ,  ավելի  շուտ  հիշում  եմ  նրանց  սրտիկների  բաբախյունը...
Հիմա  երևի  այդ  բադիկների  սերունդներով/իհարկե,  եթե  բարբարոսները  չեն  սպանել/ խաղում  են  քյուչուկ  չոջուքները: :Sad:

----------


## Fantazy

> Իմ հավատարմ բարեկամը: 
> Մի՞թե կարելի է նրան չսիրել...


Ռոտֆելեռի համար գժվում եմ, իմ ամենասիրած շունն ա:

Ես  արդեն 16 տարի ա շուն եմ պահում, առաջինը 13 տարեկանում սատկեց :Sad:  շհատ եմ լաց եղել, միակ մխիթարանքս նրա 6 ամյա ձագուկն էր, որը հիմա 8 տարեկան է ու երբ մտածում եմ, որ նա էլ պետք ա սատկի...……  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray: 

Էս էլ իմ կյանքիկի նկարը.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Վույ~~~~ ինչ լավ թեմայա...
ՊուՃուր ժամանակ շունիկ եմ ունեցել,նենց լյաավն էր,բայց ահավոր չարաճճի էր... :Wink: 
ՈՒ մի օր մամաս ասեց կամ ես կամ շունը: Ես ու եղբայրս երկար խորհրդակցելուց հետո ընտրեցինք ոչ շունիկին (իհարկե սա կատակ էր): Հիմա խոսացող թութակ եմ պահում կրամեր (երկար պոչով թութակա),հետը մեկ -մեկ պախկվոցի եմ խաղում  ...Շատ խելացի թութակա Շուլցս~ ... :Tongue:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իմ Կոճակն ու Սպասը… 
Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում իրար կողք բռնացնել միասին խաղալուց նկարելու համար:

----------


## Արամ

Վայ......Վեռ մեռա...............ինչ էլ անուներ ես դրել :LOL:  վայ....Հատակպես շանտ կոճակը սազումա: :LOL:  Մի հատ թուակ էի պահում ուսիս խելոք մնում էր ուր էլ ուզումա գնաի, ես ջոգի հարևաները միջացքից նայում են ասի գնամ մի քիչ լոպազնամ, մեկել որ միջանցքում կանգնեցի, հարիֆս թռավ...գնաց....շուստռի էր....պահ էր ման գալիս..անունէլ չոնչուլիկ էր:

----------


## lili-4

Երբեք չեմ պատկերացրել, որ տանը կենդանի կպահեմ, այն էլ այս տարիքում: Դրա պատճառը մկները դարձան, որ համար մի քիչ «հարգում» եմ իրենց: Մկների վախից, որ աներեսի պես մեր տուն էին մտել, ժամանակավորապես մի պոքրիկ կատվի ձագ բերեցինք, հետո մկները վերացան, բայց կատվից հրաժարվել չստացվեց: Հիմա մեր տան պատվավոր անդամն է ու մեր սիրելի «բարեկամը»:
Սա էլ իմ փիսիկը…

----------


## lili-4

Տեսեք իմ փիսիկին

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երբեք չեմ պատկերացրել, որ տանը կենդանի կպահեմ, այն էլ այս տարիքում: Դրա պատճառը մկները դարձան, որ համար մի քիչ «հարգում» եմ իրենց: Մկների վախից, որ աներեսի պես մեր տուն էին մտել, ժամանակավորապես մի պոքրիկ կատվի ձագ բերեցինք, հետո մկները վերացան, բայց կատվից հրաժարվել չստացվեց: Հիմա մեր տան պատվավոր անդամն է ու մեր սիրելի «բարեկամը»:
> Սա էլ իմ փիսիկը…


չի երևում

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
լավ, երևաց  :Smile: 
լավն ա  :Love: 
իմինին մի քիչ նման ա  :Love:

----------


## Grieg

քնաբեր նկար

----------


## Malu

Ահա և իմ Սանտան  :Smile: 
Միգուցե ծիծաղելի հնչի, բայց նա մեր Սանտա 3րդն է: Նախորդ 2-ը մահացել են տարբեր պատճառներով  :Sad: , իսկայս մեկը արդեն մոտ 7 տարեկան է: Մենք նրան ստիպված կապած ենք պահում  :Sad: , քանի որ ունի մի շատ տարօինակ հոբբի: Մենք սեփական տանն ենք ապրում, ու հենց որ նրան ազատ ենք արձակում, կամ էլ նա բախտի բերմամբ փախնում է, անմիջապես վազում է աղբանոց, ու սկսում այնտեղից իր "գանձերը" կրել  :LOL: 
Ասենք եթե երեկոյան փախնի, ապա առավոտյան մենք մեր տան մուտքի մոտ մոտ մի 7 տոպրակ աղբ կհայտնաբերենք :LOL:  Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ նա դրանք ուտելու համար չի բերում, այլ ինչպես ասում են, դեպի տուն տղա է, սիրում է երևի սեփական գույք ու ապրուստ ունենալ :Smile:  Դրա համար ստիպված կապած ենք պահում: 
Մեր բակում "հարգված, կռված" տղա է: Դա են վկայում նրա դեմքի սպիները :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավն է Սանտան։  :Love: 
Ման, բայց պատկերացրու, որ կապած չպահեիք, ինչքան ավելի կռված–հարգված տղա կլիներ։  :Hands Up:  Սահմանափակում եք, էլի, խեղճի համբավը։  :Bad:   :Jpit:

----------


## lili-4

> քնաբեր նկար



Դեռ քնաբեր նկար չես տեսել, այ իսկական քնաբերը սա է :Smile: Ասեմ, որ առաջինը օրինաչափությանը չի համապատասխանում, դա արդեն զարթուցիչ է… :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ տաքսա եմ պահում  :Smile:  Մի քանի տատիս թվի նկարներ: Ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենում նոր նկարները ափլոուդ անեմ:

----------


## Malu

> Ես էլ տաքսա եմ պահում  Մի քանի տատիս թվի նկարներ: Ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենում նոր նկարները ափլոուդ անեմ:


Ճիշտ է երբեք նման տձև շների չեմ սիրել.Միշտ սիրել եմ ավելի մեծոտ շներ, բայց քո շունիկը շատ համով մռութ ունի ու բարի աչքեր  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ճիշտ է երբեք նման տձև շների չեմ սիրել.Միշտ սիրել եմ ավելի մեծոտ շներ, բայց քո շունիկը շատ համով մռութ ունի ու բարի աչքեր


Գիտես, գրեթե բոլորի մոտ էլ էդպես է: Երբ առաջին անգամ են տեսնում մտածում են շուն է, թե առնետ, բայց երբ տեսնում են, թե ինչքան խելացի, հավատարիմ, ընկերասեր ու քաջ շներ են տաքսաները, միանգամից վերաբերմունքը փոխվում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Ես էլ տաքսա եմ պահում  Մի քանի տատիս թվի նկարներ: Ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենում նոր նկարները ափլոուդ անեմ:


Վայ, ինչ լավնա, բա անմեղ աչուկները :Love:  Ես շունիկներ շատ եմ սիրում :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հենց  էսօր սեփական ձեռքերով թաղեցի 11 տարվա շանս ,4 հատ խնձորի չափ ուռուցք ուներ ,տարա բժիշկը  հավիտյան քնաբեր ներարկեց , արդեն տանջվում էր ահավոր ձևի ,չէր տեղաշարժվում ...
 :Cry:  :Cray:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ տաքսա եմ պահում  Մի քանի տատիս թվի նկարներ: Ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենում նոր նկարները ափլոուդ անեմ:


ԼԱվնա  :Love:  
Մեծ շներից վախում եմ :Scare: , մի անգամ հետևից եկավ ոտքս կծեց դրանից հետո  :Cray:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Հենց  էսօր սեփական ձեռքերով թաղեցի 11 տարվա շանս ,4 հատ խնձորի չափ ուռուցք ուներ ,տարա բժիշկը  հավիտյան քնաբեր ներարկեց , արդեն տանջվում էր ահավոր ձևի ,չէր տեղաշարժվում ...


Վա՜յ  :Sad:  Ցավում եմ ախպերս . . . իրոք ծանր բան է.. այն էլ 11 տարի.. ընկերս էլ տենց 16 տարեկանում իրա մանկության ընկեր դարձած 14 տարեկան շանը թաղեց ժամանակին ահագին ծանր տարավ...

----------


## Malu

> Հենց  էսօր սեփական ձեռքերով թաղեցի 11 տարվա շանս ,4 հատ խնձորի չափ ուռուցք ուներ ,տարա բժիշկը  հավիտյան քնաբեր ներարկեց , արդեն տանջվում էր ահավոր ձևի ,չէր տեղաշարժվում ...


 :Sad: Ես քեզ այնքան լավ եմ հասկանում: Մենք էլ ենք մի քանի անգամ այդ ամենի միջով անցել: Լավագույն մխիթարանքը նոր շուն պահելն է, հավատա: Նոր շունիկը կստիպի ձեզ մոռանալ այն մյուսի կորստի ցավը: Անպայման նոր շուն ձեռք բերեք  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

էն իմ կատվին հիշում ե՞ք  :Love: 

հիմա մի հատ ուրիշ կատու ա եկել, երևի դրա մերն ա
շատ նման ա էն հին կատվին

Սկզբում մեզնից վախում էր, հետո որ հաց-մաց սկսեցինք տալ, արդեն հաճախակի ա գալի ու կայնում ա մեր պատուհանի դիմաց: Բայց որ դուռը բացում ենք թե չէ, ուզում ա փախնի: Էսի չի սիրում որ իրան սիրում են: Երեկ մի կերպ համոզեցինք, եկավ, ախպերս բռնեց մեջքի վերևի մասից ու օդ հանեց, կատուն կատաղեց ու փախավ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երեկ սիրելիս մեր տանն էր… Իսկ Կոճակս :LOL:  պարզվեց բավական այլասերված շուն է… հերիք չի միանգամից մտերմացավ նրա հետ, մի հատ էլ մեջքի վրա պառկեց նրա առաջ ու ոտքերը բացեց… :LOL:

----------

Progart (26.01.2019)

----------


## Malu

> Երեկ սիրելիս մեր տանն էր… Իսկ Կոճակս պարզվեց բավական այլասերված շուն է… հերիք չի միանգամից մտերմացավ նրա հետ, մի հատ էլ մեջքի վրա պառկեց նրա առաջ ու ոտքերը բացեց…


Վեռ ինչու՞ եք Կոճակիդ զրկանքների մեջ պահում  :LOL: 
Առանց այդ էլ շները երկար չեն ապրում: Թող աղջիկը մի քիչ կյանքը վայելի  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեռ ինչու՞ եք Կոճակիդ զրկանքների մեջ պահում 
> Առանց այդ էլ շները երկար չեն ապրում: Թող աղջիկը մի քիչ կյանքը վայելի


Ինքը միայն կատուների ա սիրում, բայց թարսի պես կատուներն էլ իրեն չեն սիրում… մենակ տեսնես, թե մեր Սպասը ոնց է արհամարական պոչը թափ տալիս ու մռութը շուռ տալիս Կոճ-ից… :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երեկ սիրելիս մեր տանն էր… Իսկ Կոճակս պարզվեց բավական այլասերված շուն է… հերիք չի միանգամից մտերմացավ նրա հետ, մի հատ էլ մեջքի վրա պառկեց նրա առաջ ու ոտքերը բացեց…


Դու պիտի երջանիկ լինես, որ շունդ ինչքան հասկացա էգ է......  :LOL: 

Չնայած շունս մարդկանց ոտքերի հետ դրանով զբաղվելու առանձնապես սեր չունի, բայց մարդկանց ներկայությամբ իր բարձի հետ ինչեր ասես չի անում.......  :LOL:  Համ էլ շատ է սիրում շրջազգեստ հագած աղջիկների, քիթը միանգամից փորձում է մտցնել փեշերի տակ: Լավա, բոյը կարճ է, թե չէ ինչեր կաներ!!!!!  :LOL: 

Մի անգամ էլ փորձել է որձ պուդելի բռնաբարել....  :Shok:  հազիվ եմ քաշ տվել բերել տուն  :Bad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի *դրվագ* շների չհաջողված սեքսից:

 :Hands Up: 
 :LOL:

----------

davidus (11.03.2010)

----------


## Ալեքս

> քնաբեր նկար


Շատ լավն է:  :Smile: 

Ես երկու կատու ունեմ. Շոպենը (ձախ կողմում) և Զոռոն (աջ կողմում):  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես էլ տաքսա եմ պահում  Մի քանի տատիս թվի նկարներ: Ափսոս հավես չեմ ունենում նոր նկարները ափլոուդ անեմ:


Վաաաաաաաաաայ, էն երկրորդ նկարը, ինչ լավն ա :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վաաաաաաաաաայ, էն երկրորդ նկարը, ինչ լավն ա


Մերսի: 

Ափսոս Բաքսի ձագը (սև փոքր տաքսան) ավտոյի տակ ընկավ ու սատկեց, շատ լավն էր....  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շողիկն ու Գիժը...
սրանց, կարելի ա ասել, չեմ պահում
իրանք իրանց համար ֆռֆռում են, երբ որ սովածանում են, խեղճացած գալիս են մեր դռան կամ պատուհանի դեմն են կայնում

----------


## Սամվել

> Շողիկն ու Գիժը...
> սրանց, կարելի ա ասել, չեմ պահում
> իրանք իրանց համար ֆռֆռում են, երբ որ սովածանում են խեղճացած գալիս են մեր դռան կամ պատուհանի դեմն են կայնում


Առաջինը շատ լավնա.. ԻՄ Օղորմաշիկինա մնան  :Sad:  :LOL: 
Երկրորդն էլ նենց ոչինչ  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Առաջինը շատ լավնա.. ԻՄ Օղորմաշիկինա մնան 
> Երկրորդն էլ նենց ոչինչ


առաջինը իմ հինին էլ ա նման (երևի մերն ա)
երկրորդն էլ՝ մեր գիժ հարևանին  :LOL: 
ինչքան կատու ա անցնում մեր հայաթով, մեր հարևանների անուններն եմ դնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Moon

Ես բողոքելու տեղ ունեմ։ Հարցման մեջ անտեսել եք թութակ տարբերակը, փոխարենը ինչ որ անկապ այծ եք դրել։  :Sad: 
ես թութակ եմ պահում!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ադմիններին կառաջարկեի հարցման մեջ ավելացնել «այլ կենդանիներ» տարբերակը, իսկ Սամվելին կառաջարկեի չօֆտոպել, հակառակ դեպքում… գրառումները ջնջվում են:

----------


## Moon

> Ադմիններին կառաջարկեի հարցման մեջ ավելացնել «այլ կենդանիներ» տարբերակը, իսկ Սամվելին կառաջարկեի չօֆտոպել, հակառակ դեպքում… գրառումները ջնջվում են:


Մերսի, ուրախ եմ, որ իմ գրածներին ուշադրություն եք դարձնում, շատ լավ կլիներ այլ կենդանիներ տարբերակը ավելացնել։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բաքսը իր հարսնացուի` Մաֆիի հետ



Առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը

----------

Դատարկություն (09.09.2011), Էլիզե (10.09.2011), Մանուլ (13.04.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Բաքսը իր հարսնացուի` Մաֆիի հետ
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը


Վայ ինչ մաքուր ու գլատկի են...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dayana

ինչ վավն են շունիկները  :Hands Up:

----------


## keyboard

Որքան ման եմ եկել ակումբում նման թեմա չկա: Եկեք քննարկենք տնային կենդանիներին, ով ինչ է նախընտրում, բայց խոսքս հիմնականում դեկորատիվ կենդանիների մասին է, այսինքն` ակվարիումային ձկների, թռչունների, տեռարիումների մասին է: Ասեմ նաև,որ քննարկումները լուրջ են,այսինքն բազմացում, հիվանդությունների բուժում և այլն:
Դե սկսեցինք:

----------


## Apsara

Երեխեեեեեեեեեեեեեեք կատուս 3 հատ սիրուն ձագուկներա բերել, վույ նենց լավն են, չնայած շատ փոքր են, եթե ցանկացողներ կան կնվիրեմ :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երեխեեեեեեեեեեեեեեք կատուս 3 հատ սիրուն ձագուկներա բերել, վույ նենց լավն են, չնայած շատ փոքր են, եթե ցանկացողներ կան կնվիրեմ


նկարները կդնե՞ս  :Blush:

----------


## Sirene

Սկզբում, երբ դեռ շատ փոքր էի, պահում էին գերմանական հովվաշուն՝ էգ Դոնա: Մեդալներ ուներ ու շատ խելացի էր, հետո ինքը ձագ ունեցավ: Ձագերից մեկին վերցրինք տանը պահելու որց Ռեյ: Քանի որ Դոնային պահում էին պապայիս գործարանում, մի օր նրան գողացան  :Sad:  Ռեյին մեկ ու կես տարի պահեցինք տանը՝ բնակարանում,բայց հետո տարանք հողամաս: Ռեյին էլ գողացան: Շատ էին լացում ես ու քուրս: :Sad:  Հետո գնեցին էլի գերմանական հովվաշուն որց Մաքս: Նրան էլ սկզբում պահում էին տանը, հետո՝ հողամասում. Շատ ագրեսիվ շուն էր. Տան անդամներին սիրում էր,բայց մյուս բոլոր մարդկանց վրա հարձակվում էր. Հոպարիս փորն էր ճղել, ինչ ա հոպարս մեր տուն էր մտել:  :Sad:  Նախանցած տարի Մաքսիկս էլ սատկեց 9 տարեկանում. Բժիշկն ասեց,վոր ագրեսիվ էր, դրա համար էլ շուտ է սատկել: Անցած տարի ամռանը գնեցին շուն ՝ անգլիական կոկեր-սպանիել, որց Կոկի: Դեմք շուն ա: Շատ խելացի ա: Մեր տանն ենք պահում, տանը չի կեխտոտում, հենց դուրս ա ուզում, դռան մոտ լացում ա: Մի խոսքով մոզգ: 
Պահում ենք նաև 2 դեղձանիկ Ռիկի, Ռոկի:
2 օր պահել եմ ոզնի 2 հատ.
Հաաաաա, ձուկ էլ եմ պահել: Ծնունդիս ընկերս էր նվիրել: Ընենց լաաաավն էր. Ոսկե ձկնիկ էր:ՊԱհում էի գլոր ակվարիումում: Մի օր դասից եկա տուն, տեսա ակվարիումի մեջ ճաշի շերեփ ա, ձկնիկիս թևն էլ վնասված ա, ու չի կարողանում լողալ, անընդհատ ջրի մակերես ա դուրս գալիս. Ըտենց սատկեց իմ ձկնիկը: Պարզվեց տատիկս որոշել էր,որ էդ կլոր ակվարիումի մեջ ճաշ ա ու ուզեցել էր խառնել :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Progart (26.01.2019)

----------


## Sirene

Առաջինը Մաքսն ա, երկրորդը՝ Ռեյը, երրորդը՝ Ռիկին

----------

yerevanci (04.05.2010)

----------


## Sirene

Կոկս ձագ ժամանակ ու հիմա :Smile:

----------

Amaru (29.01.2009), Norton (28.01.2009), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Մանուլ (13.04.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014)

----------


## Moon

> Կոկս ձագ ժամանակ ու հիմա


Հրաշք շնիկ ա....մուս....մլութ իսկական :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Կոկս ձագ ժամանակ ու հիմա


Լավն ա  :Smile: : իսկ բնավորությունը՞ ոնց ա: Իմ  ընկերոջ կոկը էնքան ագրեսիվ էր, որ տնեցիք սեղանից հաց չէին կարողանում ուտեին  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կոկս ձագ ժամանակ ու հիմա


Շատ մռութ շուն ա Կոկդ։  :Love:

----------


## Sirene

Շնորհակալություն: :Smile: 
Կոկս բանվորությամբ հանգիստ ա, խաղալ շատ ա սիրում; Ահավոր բգլատ ա, բայց ագրեսիվ չի ընդհանրապես:  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Լեօնարդոն խոր քուն մտած:

----------

impression (29.01.2009), VisTolog (07.01.2011), Yellow Raven (12.01.2009), yerevanci (04.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Նկարը դրել եմ, անուշ քնածա մեր անկողնու վրա:


Նկարը տեսել եմ, լավ շուն ա :Hands Up:  Դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ թանկ կարժենա :Wink: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ ցեղատեսակի է պատկանում:

----------


## Դավիթ

Լաբրադոր րետրիեվեր: 1.5 տարեկանա հիմա, 10 շաբաթականից մեր տունն է ապրում:

----------


## Kuk

> Սա ել մենք, Նոր Տարվան:





> Լեօնարդոն խոր քուն մտած:


Քանի՞ տարեկան ա, երկո՞ւ: Պիտ ա՞, ինչ որ անսովոր գույն ա, բայց սիրուն ա :Good: 

Չէ էս ի՞նչ երկար պոչ ունի :Think:  Նոր նկատեցի, էս ի՞նչ պառոդայա՞ :Think:

----------

Լեո (12.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*hetanos* Շունդ լավն ա  :Smile: : Միանում եմ *Kuk*-ի հարցին:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեօնարդոն խոր քուն մտած:





> էս ի՞նչ պառոդայա՞





> Շունդ լավն ա : Միանում եմ *Kuk*-ի հարցին:


Լաբրադոր ռետրիեվեր

----------

Kuk (12.01.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

Լաբրադորա. Սպիտակ գույն, դեղին ականջներով. Մի հատ նկար ունեմ, ոնց որ Սանտանայի ախպերը լինի, գտնեմ, կդնեմ: :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շուն , ձուկ, թութակ ունեմ,  :Love: կատու էլ կպահեի, բայց շունս չի սիրում կատուներին,  :Bad: իսկ խամյակս վերջերսա վախճանվել :Sad:  Էս էլ շունս  :Love:  http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...1&d=1231794146

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Պինգվին եմ պահում  :LOL: 
Իրականում ոչինչ էլ չեմ պահում ...ցռը

----------


## Rammstein

Ես կրիա եմ պահում...  :Love: 





Ընդ որում էս կրիաս աչքիս նացիստ ա, միշտ սվաստիկայի տեսք ա ընդունում, նայեք նկարներին...  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------

Amaru (29.01.2009), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), Nadine (08.10.2009), Norton (28.01.2009), VisTolog (07.01.2011), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Երկնային (27.01.2009), Նարե (29.01.2009), Ուլուանա (01.02.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռամշտայն, ինչ լավնա կրիադ  :Love:

----------

Rammstein (28.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդ որում էս կրիաս աչքիս նացիստ ա, միշտ սվաստիկայի տեսք ա ընդունում, նայեք նկարներին...


Ռամշտայն շատա լսել  :LOL:  

Բայց զգու՞մ եք դեղին սևա  :LOL:

----------

Norton (28.01.2009), Rammstein (28.01.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշտայն, ինչ լավնա կրիադ


Մերսի  :Smile: 




> Rammstein-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Ընդ որում էս կրիաս աչքիս նացիստ ա, միշտ սվաստիկայի տեսք ա ընդունում, նայեք նկարներին...
> 
> 
> Ռամշտայն շատա լսել


Rammstein-ի անդամները *նացիստ չեն*...  :Cool:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էս էլ իմ պստոն  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.01.2009), Kita (29.01.2009), Nadine (08.10.2009), Norton (28.01.2009), Yeghoyan (07.10.2009), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Երկնային (29.01.2009), ԿԳԴ (28.01.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (29.01.2009), Մանուլ (13.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս էլ իմ պստոն


էն վերևի լուսապսակը մի քիչ ավելորդա, ինքը իմ պես անմեղ մարդուն չի սիրում  :Angry2: 

Լավիկնա Բուտչը, իսկական մարդակեր գազան  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

Էս էլ մենք

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.01.2009), Selene (31.01.2009), Երկնային (29.01.2009), ԿԳԴ (29.01.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (29.01.2009), Հայկօ (29.01.2009), Նարե (29.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս էլ մենք


Եր, նայի կռիս շուն  :LOL: 

Դեմք ա, բեր շանս հետ կռվացնենք  :Tongue:

----------


## Norton

> Եր, նայի կռիս շուն 
> 
> Դեմք ա, բեր շանս հետ կռվացնենք


Քոննա կռիս :Beee: 

Սենց մի նայի լավ էլ գազանա, վախում եմ շանիցդ մեծ թիքեն ականջ կմնա;ցռը :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս էլ մենք


Արաաաաաա՜  :Love: : Վերջն ա շունդ  :Hands Up: :

----------


## impression

> Էս էլ իմ պստոն


առաջացավ ցանկություն` լուսաբանելու "պստո" բառի իմաստը` շնային ենթատեքստում  :LOL:  Անի ջան, պստո ասում են փոքր-մոքր, պուճուրիկ, մռութիկ, քսմսվող, լպստող, հազիվ հաչալ կարողացող, ոտի տակ ընկնող շունիկներին: 

Հիմա մի հատ կասե՞ս, քո _պստոն_ էս կատեգորիաներից ո՞ր մեկին էր համապատասխանում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս էլ Շողիկը
որ սոված ա ըլնում, երկու ոտի վրա ա կայնում

----------

Nadine (08.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (29.01.2009), Մանուլ (07.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> առաջացավ ցանկություն` լուսաբանելու "պստո" բառի իմաստը` շնային ենթատեքստում  Անի ջան, պստո ասում են փոքր-մոքր, պուճուրիկ, *մռութիկ, քսմսվող, լպստող*, հազիվ հաչալ կարողացող, ոտի տակ ընկնող շունիկներին: 
> 
> Հիմա մի հատ կասե՞ս, քո _պստոն_ էս կատեգորիաներից ո՞ր մեկին էր համապատասխանում


Լիլ ջան, ես շատ եմ սիրում շանս, adore  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  դրա համար եմ պստո ասում...
Թե չէ չափերով էտքան էլ պստո չի  :Tongue:   /բայց դե մեծ էլ չի  :Think: /
իսկ են բոլդ արածները լրիվ շունոյիս մասին ա... :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.01.2009), impression (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> էն վերևի լուսապսակը մի քիչ ավելորդա, ինքը իմ պես *անմեղ* մարդուն չի սիրում 
> 
> Լավիկնա Բուտչը, իսկական մարդակեր գազան


Դե ուրեմն ինքը մի բան զգում ա, ինչը մեր աչքերից թաքնված ա  :Wink:  երևի էտքան էլ անմեղ չես  :LOL: 
Սուտ  ա ասում, չհավատաք  :Angry2:   Հեչ էլ մարդկաեր չի, խարհի ամենաբարի էակնա շունիկս...  :Love:

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էս էլ իմ պստոն


Ինչ լաաավն ա :Love:  Պիտ ա չէ՞: Մի օր բեր սիրեմ էլի :Blush:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչ լաաավն ա Պիտ ա չէ՞: Մի օր բեր սիրեմ էլի


Մերսի  :Smile: 
Հա, պիտ ա 
Անպայման, կգնաք հանիպման  :Tongue:  Ուղղակի կարողա դուք բոլորդ գնաք  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Էս էլ մենք


_աաաաաա, սենց շունիկ եմ ուզու՜մ…  պուճուր ու փռչոտ _ 




> Էս էլ իմ պստոն


_վերջապես տեսա… հրեշտակ ա, հրեշտակ… եթե ինքը ոսկորներ չի սիրում, ուրեմն ես իրան սիրում եմ_

----------


## Ֆրեյա

_վերջապես տեսա… հրեշտակ ա, հրեշտակ… եթե ինքը ոսկորներ չի սիրում, ուրեմն ես իրան սիրում եմ_ [/QUOTE]

 :Love: 
Չէ, ոսկոր հաստատ չի սիրում  :LOL:  Համ էլ, օրերը տաքանան, կստուգենք  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Մերսի 
> Հա, պիտ ա 
> Անպայման, կգնաք հանիպման  Ուղղակի կարողա դուք բոլորդ գնաք


Տղայա չէ՞:

----------


## Norton

> _աաաաաա, սենց շունիկ եմ ուզու՜մ…  պուճուր ու փռչոտ _


Ոխ-ուխ ես էլ սենց մի բան էի ուզում շանիցս ազատվելու համար, երբ բերեմ :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ոխ-ուխ ես էլ սենց մի բան էի ուզում շանիցս ազատվելու համար, երբ բերեմ


_հենց հիմա էլ բեր… 
մերոնք տանից կվռնդեն ինձ, բայց դե ոչինչ  
_

----------


## Norton

> _հենց հիմա էլ բեր… 
> մերոնք տանից կվռնդեն ինձ, բայց դե ոչինչ  
> _


Վայց մշտական հիմունքներով, հետ տալ չկա :Cool: 
մենակ մի թերություն ունի կծողա, բայց մի քանի անքամից կսովորես :Blush:

----------


## Dragon

Ես հարցումը բազընտրանի սարքեք, բա որ միանգամից մի քանի կենդանի ա, ոնց ընտրեմ, ում նեղացնեմ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ծանոթացեք, գեղեցկուհի Բելլա, ցեղատեսակը դրախտխաար (գերմանական կոշտամազ պոյնտեր)  :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (23.09.2009), Ariadna (29.07.2010), Arpine (02.09.2011), cold skin (24.09.2009), Kita (24.09.2009), Tig (09.06.2010), VisTolog (07.01.2011), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Դատարկություն (18.01.2010), Հայկօ (23.09.2009), Մանուլ (24.09.2009), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (23.09.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ծանոթացեք, գեղեցկուհի Բելլա, ցեղատեսակը դրախտխաար (գերմանական կոշտամազ պոյնտեր)


Վուույ, էս ինչ լավն ա, ինչ շակալադնի մռութ ունի  :Love: : Սրանից ես էլ կպահեի  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (24.09.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

3 կրիա եմ ունեցել մեկը մեկից լավիկ: բայց հիմա  :Cray:

----------


## Rammstein

> 3 կրիա եմ ունեցել մեկը մեկից լավիկ: բայց հիմա


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ տեսակի կրիաներ էին:
Ես կրիաների համար մի ուրիշ կարգի եմ գժվում:  :Crazy: 
Բա ինչը պատճառ դառավ, որ հիմա չունես, եթե գաղտնիք չի:


Իմ ամենաառաջին միջերկրածովյան կրիան կորավ իմ իսկ մեղքով:
Դրանից հետո մի անգամ մի հատ փոքրիկ միջերկրածովյան կրիա առա, բայց բան չէր ուտում, պարզվեց հիվանդ ա: Խանութի հիմար աշխատողները ցուրտ տեղեր էին պահել, մարսողական համակարգը վարի է գնացել: Մոնումենտում մի հատ կենդանիների ցուցահանդես կար էդ ժամանակ (սողունների), դրան տարա էդ ցուցահանդեսի տիրոջը տվեցի, ասեցի գոնե ինքը կկարանա պահի, բայց սատկեց էդ կրիաս:  :Sad: 
Դրանից հետո էլ (կարծեմ 2003 թվին էր) ընկերս փողոցից գտել էր մի հատ կասպիական կրիա, որը տվեց ինձ, ու միչեւ այսօր պահում եմ:  :Smile:  Մի ամիս առաջ էլ մի հատ նորը գնեցի, էլի կասպիական: Հույս ունեմ կրիաս կուսակրոնության ուխտը կդրժի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

իսկ իմ կրիային մաշկահան արեցին ու իրանից նաուշնիկ/հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ/ սարքեցին/վրայի պատյանից/ :Sad:  

իսկ հիմա թութակ ունեմ՝ 4 հատ ղալմաղալ առավոտից իրիկուն :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Խխունջիկ ունեմ, որ կակտուսիս հետ է ապրում: Մտածում եմ, կարող է՞ միայնակ է իրեն զգում: Բայց աշխույժ է: Բարձրանում է կակտուսի վրա, իջնում հողի վրա: Զբոսնում է: Ես էլ ուրախանում եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> իսկ իմ կրիային մաշկահան արեցին ու իրանից նաուշնիկ/հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ/ սարքեցին/վրայի պատյանից/


 :Shok: 

Լո՞ւրջ…
Էդ ո՞վ արեց:  :Angry2:  :Sad:  :Goblin:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Լո՞ւրջ…
> Էդ ո՞վ արեց:


 :LOL:  հոպլոս 
բայց նենց սիրուն էր, գիշերները սիրուն լույս էր տալիս :Blush: 
ընկավ կոտրվեց :Xeloq:

----------


## Հանուման

Էս էլ իմ ընտանի կենդանին

----------

aerosmith (09.10.2009), Rammstein (10.10.2009), Ungrateful (10.10.2009), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Մանուլ (09.10.2009)

----------


## Ilona

Ես միատ շունիկ եմ պահում. Տնեցիներին շատ խնդրում եմ, որ տույլ տան մի հատ ել կատու պահենք, չեն համաձայնվում, ասում են շունն ու կատուն իրար են ուտելու :Sad:

----------


## Գուգօ

> Ես միատ շունիկ եմ պահում. Տնեցիներին շատ խնդրում եմ, որ տույլ տան մի հատ ել կատու պահենք, չեն համաձայնվում, ասում են շունն ու կատուն իրար են ուտելու


ասա հիմա շունն ու կատուն բարեկամներ են, էլ առաջվա նման կռիվ չեն անում :Wink: 

ես ձուկ եմ պահում, առաջ շատ մեծ ակվարիում ունեյի, բայց հիմա մնացելա մի փոքր ակվարիում, մի փոքր ձկնիկով :Sad:  մտածելա պետք չափսերի  մասին :Think:

----------


## Ilona

> ասա հիմա շունն ու կատուն բարեկամներ են, էլ առաջվա նման կռիվ չեն անում
> 
> ես ձուկ եմ պահում, առաջ շատ մեծ ակվարիում ունեյի, բայց հիմա մնացելա մի փոքր ակվարիում, մի փոքր ձկնիկով մտածելա պետք չափսերի  մասին


Ասում են  դա ժամանակավոր զինադադար է, հանկարծ որ նորից որոշեն կռվել, կարողա օգտվեն հիմիկվա զարգացած ռազմական տեխնիկայից :Smile:  դե էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ վատ կվերջանա)))

----------


## Աբելյան

Մոզիլան :Cool:

----------

Ungrateful (10.10.2009), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Արամ (09.10.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

Դե լավ ,ես էլ կպատմեմ մեր Ռիպայի մասին...
Ուրեմն, ես երբ պոքր էի , դրսից ինչքան շունիկ ,կատվիկ լիներ գտնում ու բերում էի տուն,մայրս էլ  տանում ու տալիս էր ուրիշներին,երբ չափահաս դարձա,ինձ մի տղա շունիկ նվիրեց,պուդել էր ,սև պոքրիկ աչուկներով ,նենց լավիկն էր :Hands Up: ...էլի մայրս դեմ էր ու...ես էլ շունիկիս առա ու փախա տանից,ասելով մինչև շանս չընդունեք,ես եկողը չեմ :Ok: 
Դե ես ետ եկա շունիկիս հետ ու 4տարի պահեցի,ամուսնացա օժիտ տարա հետս,բայց  երբ տղաս ծնվեց, ես սկսեցի մտածել մորս պես :Angry2: ,կարևորը տղայիս մաքուր  ու առողջ կյանքն է,տարա Ռիպայիս Արտաշատ ու թողեցի մորաքրոջս տանը :Sad: շատ եմ կարոտում իմ հավատարիմ կենդանուն,բայց այցելում ենք ու հիանում հեռվից :Wink: Photo-0024.jpg

----------

AniwaR (18.01.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

էս էլ Չոյջս..  :Love: ....



մեծացավ, էլ անհնար էր բնակարանում պահելը, հարազատներիցս մեկին տվեցի, նրանք սեփական տուն ունեն, բակում են պահում հիմա..... 

հ.գ. ահագին ժամանակա չեմ տեսել...  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (11.03.2010), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Rammstein (10.10.2009), yerevanci (04.05.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2009)

----------


## տեսիլք

Սա էլ մեր Ծիտոն։ Որդեգրեցինք, երբ դեռ մի-երկու օրեկան էր. բնից վայր էր ընկել, բունը էդպես էլ չգտանք, ստիպված իրեն տնավորեցրինք մեր պատշգամփում՝ զամբյուղի մեջ։ Գիշերները իհարկե ներս էինք բերում, որ չմրսի։ Սկզբի մի քանի օրը մայրը մեկումեջ հայտնվում էր, ուտելիք-մուտելիք էր բերում խցկում ձագուկի բերանը, բայց հետո ձեռ քաշեց իր ծնողական պարտականություններից. երևի զգացել էր, որ մենք արդեն կերակրում ենք։ Ինչևէ, Ծիտոն մեր հետ ապրեց ուղիղ մեկ ամիս, որի ընթացքում հասցրեց սովորել մեզ առավոտ լույսը չբացված ոտի հանել, խոհանոց ներխուժել և կերակուր պահանջել, մեր բռնած խխունջներն և որդերը ախորժել և վերջապես ինքնուրույն սնվել ու թռչել։ Թռչելու համար իհարկե մի երկու շաբաթ դասընթացներ վարեցինք, որ թևերը մարզվեն ու ինքնավստահություն ձեռք բերի։ Իսկ մի հրաշալի օր էլ թռավ ու էլ ետ չեկավ...

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011), CactuSoul (11.03.2010), Chuk (10.10.2009), dvgray (10.10.2009), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), Kita (10.10.2009), Norton (15.11.2009), Rammstein (10.10.2009), Yeghoyan (10.10.2009), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Արշակ (10.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2011), Ուլուանա (10.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

տեսիլք, օֆֆ՜՜՜  :Sad: ,  ֆոտոյում ես  :Smile: 
ես էլ հիմա ցեց եմ պահում, սենց գան շուտով իրա ու իրա գերդաստանի նկարները դնելու եմ  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## տեսիլք

> տեսիլք, օֆֆ՜՜՜ ,  ֆոտոյում ես 
> ես էլ հիմա ցեց եմ պահում, սենց գան շուտով իրա ու իրա գերդաստանի նկարները դնելու եմ


dvgray ջան, թե փայտոջիլներ էլ ունես, իրենց պատկերն էլ խնդրում եմ չմոռանաս :Wink:

----------

Ուլուանա (10.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

13 տարի շունիկ եմ պահել ու իրա "մահանալուց" հետո մերոնք այլևս չեն համաձայնվում շունիկ պահել: Ստիպված եղա դիմել այլ մեթոդների ու հիմա ինձ շատ երջանիկ եմ զգում իմ վիրտուալ շունիկի հետ:  :Smile:  Սթրեսներից ազատվելու ավելի լավ միջոց, քան շնիկի հետ խաղալն է, դժվար գտնեմ:

----------


## Farfalla

5 տարի ծովային խոզուկ եմ պահել  :Smile: 
էս էլ ինքը


շատ եմ կարոտում :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.12.2009), CactuSoul (10.03.2010), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), Norton (15.11.2009), Yeghoyan (27.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Դատարկություն (15.11.2009), Մանուլ (29.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

Ծիկ

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.12.2009), ..Ando.. (26.03.2010), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), Farfalla (12.03.2010), Kuk (12.03.2010), Yeghoyan (27.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (29.12.2009), Դեկադա (29.12.2009), ԿԳԴ (10.03.2010), Մանուլ (29.12.2009), Նարե (11.03.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Ժամանակին էինք պահում, շուուուուուտ, երբ դեռ փոքր էի: Կատու էր, արական սեռի, անունը . . . անունը Թոմ էր :LOL: : Սիրում էի հետը պինգ-պոնգի գնդակով խաղալ: 
Մայրիկս, որ պառկած էր լինում դիվանին, одеал-ով ծածկված, գալիս էր մտնում одеал-ի տակ :Smile: :
Նաեւ շատ էր քնում: 
P3104271..jpg

Զվրճալի պատմություններ Թոմի մասին :Blush: : 

Թոմը փախնում ա:

Մի անգամ, երբ մեր մուտքի դուռը բաց էր (հյուր էր եկել, գնում էր արդեն) հանկարծ ոնց-որ Թոմը դուրս փախավ, (ընդհանրապես տենց պահերին, ինքը փախնում էր,) շքամուտքում մուուուութ-մութ էր, մամասս սկսեց ման գալ ներքեւի հարկից, ես ու ընկերս էլ շքամուտքում ենք նայում ներքեւ, մեկ էլ ընկերս շուռ եկավ իմ կողմը ու . . . «հեն ա կատուն,» ծիծաղում ա: Շուռ գամ, տեսնեմ մեր Թոմը դռան մոտ ա, շշմած, աչքերը չռած, ուռուցիկ նստած (դե մոտավորապես պառկած է՛լի)  դուրս ա նայում, թե ինքը ինչի վրա էր զարմացեեե՞լ: 


Մի անգամ է՛լ էնպես եղավ, որ . . . կորավ, մամաս ու պապաս գնացին ման գալու: Որոշ ժամանակ անց քույրիկս ուզեց գնա տեսնի գտա՞ն, դուռը բացեց ու . . . Թոմը վազեց ներս  :LOL: : 


Թոմն ու հեռուստացույցը

Հեռուստացույցի նկատմամբ անտարբեր չէր, մեկ-մեկ նայում էր, հիշում եմ առաջին անգամ  դա տեսնելուց, ոնց էի զարմացել: 

Ես ու քույրիկս նստած մանկակակ  հաղորդում էինք նայում, Թոմն էլ աթոռին էր ուռուցիկ նստած, աչքերը կիսափակ, հանկարծ մի բան եղավ հեռուստացույցով, մեր Թոմը ո՜ր չվազեց հեռուստացույցի մոտ, որ չվազեե՜ց, մենք երկուսով էնպե՜ս ենք ծիծաղում: Թոմն էլ հեռուստացույցին ա կպել վախեցած նայում ա: 
Մի անգամ է՛լ «Կովկասի գերուհու» ժամանակ էն վերջին մասերում, երբ Նինան Շուրիկին ծեծում էր, Թոմը ձգվում ա ուզում թաթով խփի:


Վա՝յ էս ես եեմ

Մի անգամ տանը երեքով էինք, մաման, ես, Թոմը: Լռություն ա տանը, մեկ էլ հանկարծ մաման ասում ա «նայի ոնց ա, Թոմը իրան հայելու մեջ նայում:» Նայեցի Թոմին, հանգիստ ո՛չ ուռուցիկ նստած, նայում ա հայելուն, մեկ էլ հանկարծ . . . առջեւի թաթերը բարձրացրեց ու . . . դե պատկերացրեցիք: Ես ու մաման ծիծաղում ենք, Թոմի հեչ պետքը չի, ոնց-որ չի է՛լ նկատում (ընդհանրապես մենք որ իրա մի արածի վրա ծիծաղում էինք, вообще ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում, չէր հասկանում երեւի: )


Զարդարելու փորձ 

Մեկ-մեկ փորձել ենք Թոմին շոր հագցնել, իհարկե փորձում էր հանել: Մի անգամ էլ նոր տարվա էինք պատրաստվում, մեր Թոմի պոչիկից կանաչ ժապավեն կապեցինք, բանտիկ արինք . . . բռնեց գզեց:

----------

Gayl (28.02.2011), h.s. (31.03.2010), Hakob9110 (27.07.2010), Inna (18.10.2011), Kita (10.03.2010), Minerva (10.03.2010), Yeghoyan (10.03.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Աբելյան (11.03.2010), Մանուլ (10.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2011), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> իսկ իմ կրիային մաշկահան արեցին ու իրանից նաուշնիկ/հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ/ սարքեցին/վրայի պատյանից/


Վա՜յ, էդ ո՞վ ա էդպեսի բան արել ու ի՞նչ իրավունքով:

----------


## Smokie

Ինչ լավն ա ձեր «գազանանոցը,» բոլորիդ կենդանիներին էլ հավանեցի: 
Davidus, շունիկդ մռուուուուուուութն էր, ափսոս մեծացել ա:

----------

davidus (11.03.2010)

----------


## Kita

Էս էլ իմ հանրահայտ Լոկին քնած ժամանակ` տեղերս բռնագրաված :Jpit: 
Պոզա ա լյա ախպոր պես լույսը անջատեք :Jpit:  (c) Grieg

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.03.2010), CactuSoul (10.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Minerva (10.03.2010), Norton (10.03.2010), Ungrateful (10.03.2010), Yeghoyan (10.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Աբելյան (11.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.03.2010), Դատարկություն (10.03.2010), Երկնային (10.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.03.2010), Մանուլ (10.03.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նարե (11.03.2010), Ուլուանա (11.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010), Տրիբուն (11.03.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Վա՜յ, էդ ո՞վ ա էդպեսի բան արել ու ի՞նչ իրավունքով:


էս ո՞ր թվի գրառում ես կարդացել :Xeloq:  հետո գրել էի ով ա խեղճի հախից եկել, ու լավ էլ արել էր, սիրուն էր :Love: 

համ էլ ձուկիկս հիվանդա էսօր :Cray: առավոտից իջելա ջրի տակ ու վերև չի բարձրանում, մտածեցի երևի սատկելա, բայց չէ մի քիչ շարժվումա, ու ամենակարևորը թութակներս ուրախացել են, էսօր տաք էր, տեղափոխվել են պատուհանի մոտ, թռվռում են, ճվճվում են, հարևանի կատվի զահլեն են տանում/ :LOL: /, ամբողջ օրը մեր պաուհանի տակ հարմար պահա ման գալիս էդ կատուն, որ ուտի թութակներիս, բայց չի կարա, համ ուշադիր եմ, համ էլ փակա, չի կարա մտնի տուն: Մի ուրիշ անգամ նկար կդնեմ, կտեսնեք իմ փոքր գազանիկներին :Blush:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես էլ ծովախոզուկ ունեմ :Blush:  Ինքը աղջիկա, մի քիչ տարօրինակ մտածողությամբ, շատա սիրում պոլիէթիլենի խշշոցը, որի տակ սկսում ա ծլվլալ ու ուտելիք ուզել: Շատակեր ա, շատ արագա մեծանում, մենությունը գերադասումա աղմկոտ միջավայրից (համենայն դեպս ես էդպես եմ մտածում), կծան չի, բայց անծանոթներին լավ էլ կծումա ու միշտ ուզումա, որ իրա ասածով  լինի, հազիվ նկարեցի... ամաչկոտա, ինձ էլ շատա սիրում.. երևի (դե սերը հարաբերական բանա, ես ինչ իմանամ ծովախոզուկների մոտ տիրոջ հանդեպ սերը ոնցա արտահայտվում :Pardon: ) :Jpit: :  

Իմ մոտ խելոք ա մնում, բայց շուշուտա չարություն անում :Beee: , կարճ ասած, սովորական, շա՜տ սովորական ծովախոզուկա, սակայն որին ես ընտելացրել եմ ու ոնցոր ասում են, երևի ընդմիշտ պատասխանատու եմ :Jpit:  :Blush: 
 :LOL:

----------

Arpine (04.05.2015), CactuSoul (10.03.2010), Farfalla (12.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Kita (11.03.2010), Kuk (12.03.2010), Norton (11.03.2010), Yeghoyan (10.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Աբելյան (11.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.03.2010), Մանուլ (10.03.2010), Շինարար (10.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010), Տրիբուն (11.03.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> էս ո՞ր թվի գրառում ես կարդացել հետո գրել էի ով ա խեղճի հախից եկել, ու լավ էլ արել էր, սիրուն էր
> 
> համ էլ ձուկիկս հիվանդա էսօրառավոտից իջելա ջրի տակ ու վերև չի բարձրանում, մտածեցի երևի սատկելա, բայց չէ մի քիչ շարժվումա, ու ամենակարևորը թութակներս ուրախացել են, էսօր տաք էր, տեղափոխվել են պատուհանի մոտ, թռվռում են, ճվճվում են, հարևանի կատվի զահլեն են տանում//, ամբողջ օրը մեր պաուհանի տակ հարմար պահա ման գալիս էդ կատուն, որ ուտի թութակներիս, բայց չի կարա, համ ուշադիր եմ, համ էլ փակա, չի կարա մտնի տուն: Մի ուրիշ անգամ նկար կդնեմ, կտեսնեք իմ փոքր գազանիկներին


Էսօ՛ր եմ ամբողջ թեմայի գրառումները կարդացել, իսկ կրիայիդ մաշկելու մասին իմանալուց հետո՝ իսկույն գրեցի: 

Իսկ ձուկիկիդ ցանկանում եմ առողջություն ու քիչ հիվանդանա:

----------

Yeghoyan (10.03.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Էս էլ իմ թութոն :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.03.2010), davidus (11.03.2010), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), Farfalla (12.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Kita (11.03.2010), Kuk (27.03.2010), Nadine (31.03.2010), Norton (10.03.2010), Yeghoyan (10.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Աբելյան (11.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.03.2010), Դատարկություն (10.03.2010), Մանուլ (10.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Ես էլ ծովախոզուկ ունեմ Ինքը աղջիկա, մի քիչ տարօրինակ մտածողությամբ, շատա սիրում պոլիէթիլենի խշշոցը, որի տակ սկսում ա ծլվլալ ու ուտելիք ուզել: Շատակեր ա, շատ արագա մեծանում, մենությունը գերադասումա աղմկոտ միջավայրից (համենայն դեպս ես էդպես եմ մտածում), կծան չի, բայց անծանոթներին լավ էլ կծումա ու միշտ ուզումա, որ իրա ասածով  լինի, հազիվ նկարեցի... ամաչկոտա, ինձ էլ շատա սիրում.. երևի (դե սերը հարաբերական բանա, ես ինչ իմանամ ծովախոզուկների մոտ տիրոջ հանդեպ սերը ոնցա արտահայտվում):  
> 
> Իմ մոտ խելոք ա մնում, բայց շուշուտա չարություն անում, կարճ ասած, սովորական, շա՜տ սովորական ծովախոզուկա, սակայն որին ես ընտելացրել եմ ու ոնցոր ասում են, երևի ընդմիշտ պատասխանատու եմ


Վաաաայ էս ի՞նչ մռութ ա արել, վախեցած ա երեւում, լավն ա, զվարճալի դեմք: Աչքերը, դունչիկը,  :Hands Up:

----------

Kita (11.03.2010), Yeghoyan (27.03.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Դատարկություն (10.03.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Էս էլ իմ թութոն


Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչ է ուտում :Jpit: 
Բայց հլը խաղալիքները զանազան :Jpit:

----------


## aerosmith

> Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչ է ուտում
> Բայց հլը խաղալիքները զանազան


ասեմ Kita  ջան, ուտումա, մի նկարում խնձոր մյուսում՝ քաղցր ձողիկ...

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես էլ մոտ երկուսուկես տարի խամյաչոկ ոմ պահել, սև-սպիտակ էր ինքը ու սաաատ չաղո էր :Jpit:  :Love:  ինքը աղջիկ էր: Ինքը մահացավ դեպրեսսիայից, մեծացել էր արդեն :Cry: , շաաատ ծանր տարա իրա կորուստը :Cry:  միքանի տարի արդեն անցելա, բայց էլի եմ որոշել խամյակ պահել, ուզում եմ հենց իրա նման լինի :Smile:  իրանք էնքան փափուկ են, որ ուրիշ էլ ոչ մի կենդանի չեմ կարողանում սիրել, անգամ ծովախոզուկները չոր են միտեսակ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լակոտներս :Love: 
Մոզիլան արդեն մեծ կատու ա:

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.03.2010), CactuSoul (11.03.2010), Chuk (11.03.2010), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), Farfalla (12.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Kuk (14.03.2010), Nadine (31.03.2010), Norton (11.03.2010), Ungrateful (12.03.2010), Yeghoyan (11.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Դատարկություն (11.03.2010), Դեկադա (11.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.03.2010), Մանուլ (11.03.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2010), Տրիբուն (11.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (27.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> հոպլոս


Հոպլոն ո՞վ ա բայց։  :Unsure:

----------

Yeghoyan (12.03.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հոպլոն ո՞վ ա բայց։


Էտ նշանակում ա հորեղբայր :Jpit: 



Հայկ ինչի՞ ես տենց կոպիտ բռնում էդ խեղճ փիսոներին :Sad:

----------

Ungrateful (12.03.2010)

----------


## Kita

> էլի եմ որոշել խամյակ պահել, ուզում եմ հենց իրա նման լինի իրանք էնքան փափուկ են, որ ուրիշ էլ ոչ մի կենդանի չեմ կարողանում սիրել, անգամ ծովախոզուկները չոր են միտեսակ:


Լի ջան Լոկիին մի րոպեով կթողեմ սիրես, նոր կտեսնես փափուկը :Jpit:  :Love:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շունիկս :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.03.2010), Ariadna (12.03.2010), CactuSoul (12.03.2010), davidus (12.03.2010), Enigmatic (11.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Kita (12.03.2010), Ungrateful (12.03.2010), Yeghoyan (11.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (11.03.2010), Աբելյան (12.03.2010), Դատարկություն (12.03.2010), Մանուլ (11.03.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ինչի՞ ես տենց կոպիտ բռնում էդ խեղճ փիսոներին


Բայց ճիշտ ձևը վզից բռնելը չի՞: :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

Էս թեման արդեն վտանգավոր ա, գրառումներ մի արեք էս թեմայում, կամ գրեք ձեր վատ հարևանների կենդանիների մասին: Թեչէ մեկ էլ տեսաք՝ ծովախոզուկի մարդը եկավ, 5 հազար դրամ ուզեց:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2010), CactuSoul (12.03.2010), Enigmatic (12.03.2010), Farfalla (12.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Rammstein (12.03.2010), Ungrateful (12.03.2010), Yevuk (27.03.2010), Աբելյան (12.03.2010), Դատարկություն (12.03.2010), Մանուլ (12.03.2010), Ուլուանա (12.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.03.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Թութակներ եմ պահում, բայց վարժեցնել չգիտեմ  :Think:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Թութակներ եմ պահում, բայց վարժեցնել չգիտեմ


թութակ վարժեցնել, որ խոսա՞, թե՞ չփախնի :Xeloq: 

ռադիոյի կողքն ես դնում, ինքն իրանով սովորումա խոսալ :Xeloq: հետո էնքանա զահլեդ տանում, սկսում ես մտածել իրան տանից դուրս հանելու մասին :LOL:

----------


## basir

Բավականին ուշագրավ կայք թութակների մասին - շատերին կարող է հետաքրքրել www.tutak.am
Կարելի է տիրոջը հարցել տար համ վարժեցնելու համ խնամքի մասին:

----------


## Smokie

Իսկ ճագարներ տեսել ե՞ք, տեսել ե՞ք իրանց մռութիկները: 
ՈՒզում եմ մի բան պատմեմ, որ էլի մանկությանս էջերից ա, ինչպես եւ Թոմը: 
Պապիկս Ղափանում ճագարներ էր պահում սարայում, վանդաակների մեջ: Մի անգամ երբ կերակրում էինք ճագարներին, ես՝ միամիտ երեխա, մատս տնկել եմ մի մեծ ճագարի (ի նկատի ունեմ ձագ չէր) դեմը . . . կծեց :Sad: : Մի երեք օրից մատս բուժվել ա, բայց ես ուզեցի մի անգամ էլ ձագի վրա փորձել դա: Լավիկն էր ինքը, (ընդհանրապես ինձ թվում ա ձագուկները ավելի լավն են) տնկել եմ մատս, ինքը ծնողների հետ  կանաչի ա ուտում, մեկ էլ գլուխը շուռ տվեց մատիս կողմը ու . . . չկծեց . . . բայց կպավ բերանը: Վազում եմ մամայիս մոտ՝ ասում «փափուկ կծեց,»  :LOL: , հետո որ պատմեցի թե ոնց եղավ էդ «փափուկ կծելը,» մամաս ծիծաղում ա ու ասում . . . «պաչեց»  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: : 
Հըլը մինչեւ հիմա հիշում եմ մեծի դեմքը՝ մատս կծելուց եւ փոքրի դեմքը մատս պաչելուց:

----------

davidus (17.03.2010), Gayl (27.03.2010), h.s. (31.03.2010), Hakob9110 (09.06.2010), Kita (17.03.2010), Valentina (24.05.2011), Yevuk (27.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.03.2010), Դատարկություն (17.03.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նիկեա (18.03.2017), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2010), Սլիմ (22.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (27.03.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

իսկ սայթում դեղձանիկ պահող կա՞՞՞ :Think:

----------


## aerosmith

> իսկ սայթում դեղձանիկ պահող կա՞՞՞


ես պահել եմ, շատ ունիկալ գույն ուներ՝ շագանակագույն,բայց անցած տարի չգիտեմ ինչիծ զոհվեց..... ոչ սկվազնյակի տակ էի թողել, ոչ ինչ-որ հեռուստացույցի ճառագայթների.... կերն էլ ոնց որ ամեն օր մի թեղի գդալ լցնում էի։ ։(
հիմա ուզում եմ առնեմ, բայց մտածում եմ թութակս կարողա խանդի, էլ հետներս յոլա չեթա ։ Մեկ էլ են ճապոնական պստիկ թռչուններն եմ սիրում, բայց դրանից պտի մի վանդակ մեջ մի 30 հատով պահես, որ հաճույք ստանաս։ Այ դրանցից ավելի շատ եմ ուզում առնեմ։

----------


## Դարք

> ես պահել եմ, շատ ունիկալ գույն ուներ՝ շագանակագույն,բայց անցած տարի չգիտեմ ինչիծ զոհվեց..... ոչ սկվազնյակի տակ էի թողել, ոչ ինչ-որ հեռուստացույցի ճառագայթների.... կերն էլ ոնց որ ամեն օր մի թեղի գդալ լցնում էի։ ։(
> հիմա ուզում եմ առնեմ, բայց մտածում եմ թութակս կարողա խանդի, էլ հետներս յոլա չեթա ։ Մեկ էլ են ճապոնական պստիկ թռչուններն եմ սիրում, բայց դրանից պտի մի վանդակ մեջ մի 30 հատով պահես, որ հաճույք ստանաս։ Այ դրանցից ավելի շատ եմ ուզում առնեմ։


բարև,ետ ճապոնական պստիկ թռչւնների նկարներից կարողա ոնենաս,հետաքրքրեց :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

> բարև,ետ ճապոնական պստիկ թռչւնների նկարներից կարողա ոնենաս,հետաքրքրեց


բարև խնդրեմ՝
http://pets.academ.org/files/u9/gulda_0.jpg
http://stat15.privet.ru/lr/0904e6709...c435dc04d96a14
http://photos.zamri.ru/utk/24256_zeb..._9ce39_512.jpg
http://images02.olx.com.ua/ui/3/42/72/52684072_2.jpg
հայաստանում բերում են հիմնականում սպիտակ ու մոխրագույններից։ Բայց որ լավ ման գաս երևի են գունավորներից էլ կգտնես, իհարկե մի քիչ նոռմալոտ խանութներում
գիըտատանվում է 2500-3000 դրամի սահմաններում։ Շաաատ պստիկ են, ու շաաատ գեղեցիկ ձայն են հանում։ Մի հատը մի 3 հատի ձենա հանում։

----------


## Դարք

> բարև խնդրեմ՝
> http://pets.academ.org/files/u9/gulda_0.jpg
> http://stat15.privet.ru/lr/0904e6709...c435dc04d96a14
> http://photos.zamri.ru/utk/24256_zeb..._9ce39_512.jpg
> http://images02.olx.com.ua/ui/3/42/72/52684072_2.jpg
> հայաստանում բերում են հիմնականում սպիտակ ու մոխրագույններից։ Բայց որ լավ ման գաս երևի են գունավորներից էլ կգտնես, իհարկե մի քիչ նոռմալոտ խանութներում
> գիըտատանվում է 2500-3000 դրամի սահմաններում։ Շաաատ պստիկ են, ու շաաատ գեղեցիկ ձայն են հանում։ Մի հատը մի 3 հատի ձենա հանում։


իրոք լավնեյին,ուզում եմ թռչուն վերնեմ պահեմ,բաըց ամեն անգամ վերջին պահին հետ եմ կանգնում,բաըց առանց կենդանիներ տունը ոնց որ լիարժեք չլինի

----------


## aerosmith

> իրոք լավնեյին,ուզում եմ թռչուն վերնեմ պահեմ,բաըց ամեն անգամ վերջին պահին հետ եմ կանգնում,բաըց առանց կենդանիներ տունը ոնց որ լիարժեք չլինի


հաստատ, արանց կենդանի պահելու ես չեմ կարա։
բայց մի խորհուրդ էլ, ավելի լավա մի վռազի, միանգամից ավելի լավ թռչուն առ, օրինակ մի հատ ալիկսանդռեյսկի թութակ՝120000 դրամ, կամ եթե հնարավորությունդ ներումա, ժակո՝800-1200 դոլլար, որ պահածդ թութակից հաճույք ստանաս երբ խոսա, կամ կապիկություն անի։
Իրիկունները, շաաատ հաճելի ա, երբ նստում եմ ու նայում, թե ինչ կապիկություններա անում թութակս։
Մի դեպք պատմեմ, ուրեմն ամեն իրիկուն, երբ վանդակի մոտով անցնում եմ, ամեն անցնել դառնալուց իրան մի հատ ֆիստաշկա, կամ արևածաղիկ եմ տալիս։ Մի անգամ էլ անցնելուց ոչինչ չտվեցի։ Մեկ էլ ընենց ղժժաց վրես, որ արածիցս փոշմանեցի։ Բերեցի միանգամից մի 10 հատ ֆիստաշկա լցրի դեմը ասի կեր, մենակ էլ վրես տենց չգոռաս։  :Wink:

----------

Smokie (29.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> հաստատ, արանց կենդանի պահելու ես չեմ կարա։
> բայց մի խորհուրդ էլ, ավելի լավա մի վռազի, միանգամից ավելի լավ թռչուն առ, օրինակ մի հատ ալիկսանդռեյսկի թութակ՝120000 դրամ, կամ եթե հնարավորությունդ ներումա, ժակո՝800-1200 դոլլար, որ պահածդ թութակից հաճույք ստանաս երբ խոսա, կամ կապիկություն անի։
> Իրիկունները, շաաատ հաճելի ա, երբ նստում եմ ու նայում, թե ինչ կապիկություններա անում թութակս։
> Մի դեպք պատմեմ, ուրեմն ամեն իրիկուն, երբ վանդակի մոտով անցնում եմ, ամեն անցնել դառնալուց իրան մի հատ ֆիստաշկա, կամ արևածաղիկ եմ տալիս։ Մի անգամ էլ անցնելուց ոչինչ չտվեցի։ Մեկ էլ ընենց ղժժաց վրես, որ արածիցս փոշմանեցի։ Բերեցի միանգամից մի 10 հատ ֆիստաշկա լցրի դեմը ասի կեր, մենակ էլ վրես տենց չգոռաս։


 :LOL:  նկարը կդնես՞ շատ եմ ուզում տեսնեմ

----------


## aerosmith

> նկարը կդնես՞ շատ եմ ուզում տեսնեմ


147-րդ պոստում դրված են։ Ըտեղ մի տեղում խնձորա խեղդում, մյուսում՝ քաղցր ձողիկ;

----------


## ..Ando..

> ես պահել եմ, շատ ունիկալ գույն ուներ՝ շագանակագույն,բայց անցած տարի չգիտեմ ինչիծ զոհվեց..... ոչ սկվազնյակի տակ էի թողել, ոչ ինչ-որ հեռուստացույցի ճառագայթների.... կերն էլ ոնց որ ամեն օր մի թեղի գդալ լցնում էի։ ։(
> հիմա ուզում եմ առնեմ, բայց մտածում եմ թութակս կարողա խանդի, էլ հետներս յոլա չեթա ։ Մեկ էլ են ճապոնական պստիկ թռչուններն եմ սիրում, բայց դրանից պտի մի վանդակ մեջ մի 30 հատով պահես, որ հաճույք ստանաս։ Այ դրանցից ավելի շատ եմ ուզում առնեմ։


բայց ավելի լավ կլինի որ դեղձանիկ պահես,դեղձանիկի երգը լավնա :Hands Up:  իմ դեղձանիկը հենց մի թեթև լույսը բացվումա սկսումա երգել...

----------


## ..Ando..

> բարև խնդրեմ՝
> http://pets.academ.org/files/u9/gulda_0.jpg
> http://stat15.privet.ru/lr/0904e6709...c435dc04d96a14
> http://photos.zamri.ru/utk/24256_zeb..._9ce39_512.jpg
> http://images02.olx.com.ua/ui/3/42/72/52684072_2.jpg
> հայաստանում բերում են հիմնականում սպիտակ ու մոխրագույններից։ Բայց որ լավ ման գաս երևի են գունավորներից էլ կգտնես, իհարկե մի քիչ նոռմալոտ խանութներում
> գիըտատանվում է 2500-3000 դրամի սահմաններում։ Շաաատ պստիկ են, ու շաաատ գեղեցիկ ձայն են հանում։ Մի հատը մի 3 հատի ձենա հանում։


եթե չեմ սխալվում ետ քո ասած թռչնի անունը ԱՄԱՁԻ-ա,եթե միտք ունես գնելու՝ խորհուրդ կտամ շաբաթ կամ կիրակի օրը գնաս ԶԵՅԹՈՒՆԻ շուկա և այնտեղից գնես,էտ շուկայում գները հարմար էն :Hands Up:

----------


## Դարք

> բայց ավելի լավ կլինի որ դեղձանիկ պահես,դեղձանիկի երգը լավնա իմ դեղձանիկը հենց մի թեթև լույսը բացվումա սկսումա երգել...


դու էլ դեղձանիկիտ նկարը դիր  :Smile:

----------


## ..Ando..

http://s42.radikal.ru/i097/1003/93/3d30b7e83289.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> http://s42.radikal.ru/i097/1003/93/3d30b7e83289.jpg


այս սենց պետքա արվերՃՃՃ

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2010), davidus (28.03.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Աբելյան (28.03.2010), Դատարկություն (28.03.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..



----------

A.r.p.i. (31.03.2010), CactuSoul (01.04.2010), davidus (28.03.2010), Kita (03.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Աբելյան (28.03.2010), Դատարկություն (28.03.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Kita

Երեխեք կարողա իմանաք օպտվի գներով շան կեր ծախող?
Ես տենց մարդ գիտեի, կորցրեցի :Sad:

----------


## Kita

Դե ես էլ Լոկիս` մոտ 11 ամսական է ստեղ :Smile:  :Love: 
Ֆոտոգրաֆ` Impression :Jpit: 



Ու դե Տիրուհու հետ :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.05.2010), ..Ando.. (02.04.2010), A.r.p.i. (03.04.2010), Ariadna (02.04.2010), Arpine (27.11.2011), CactuSoul (01.04.2010), Chuk (31.03.2010), davidus (02.04.2010), Farfalla (01.04.2010), Norton (31.03.2010), Rammstein (04.04.2010), Ungrateful (03.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Դատարկություն (02.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.04.2010), Հայկօ (31.03.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ուլուանա (01.04.2010), Ռեդ (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..



----------

A.r.p.i. (03.04.2010), Kita (02.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Աբելյան (03.04.2010), Դատարկություն (02.04.2010), Դարք (03.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (03.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

մի հարց ունեմ,կարողա՞ ինչ որ մեկտ հատուկ դիսկ ունենաք որը դեղձանիկին քայլ առ քայլ երգելա սովորացնում :Think:

----------


## dj chik

հիմա որ ես համ շուն ունեմ համ կատու որ՞ մեկին քվեարկեմ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> հիմա որ ես համ շուն ունեմ համ կատու որ՞ մեկին քվեարկեմ


 մի քվեարկի, նկար դիր տեսնենք :Blush: 
էդ շունն ու կատուն իրար հետ ո՞նց են յոլա գնում մի տան մեջ :Xeloq:

----------


## dj chik

հետո կնկարեմ.. 
շունոն դրսում է  :Wink:   ժամանակին կրիաել ունեինք .. )))

----------


## aerosmith

> մի հարց ունեմ,կարողա՞ ինչ որ մեկտ հատուկ դիսկ ունենաք որը դեղձանիկին քայլ առ քայլ երգելա սովորացնում


բռատ ջան դեղձանիկին երգել չեն սովորեցնում, ինքը իրեն սովորում է։ Իհարկե եթե որձ է ։ Այ ես եմ դիսկ ման գալի , որ թութոյիս սովորեցնեմ։

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես ռաստամանսկի կատու եմ պահում,այդ կենդանիներին շատ եմ սիրում,նրաք շատ պսիխոդելիկ կենդանիներ են,բայց մենակ շատա սիրում վնասել իմ տնային բույսերը ու կակտուսները :Angry2: 
հեսա իրա նկարը

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011), davidus (03.04.2010), Enigmatic (15.05.2010), Kita (04.04.2010), Rammstein (04.04.2010), Yeghoyan (03.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (03.04.2010), Աբելյան (03.04.2010), Դատարկություն (03.04.2010), Մանուլ (03.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նարե (04.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

> բռատ ջան դեղձանիկին երգել չեն սովորեցնում, ինքը իրեն սովորում է։ Իհարկե եթե որձ է ։ Այ ես եմ դիսկ ման գալի , որ թութոյիս սովորեցնեմ։


ինքն իրեն սովորում է միայն այն դեպքում երբ իր կողքին չկա մի ուրիշ դեղձանիկ որից կարող է երգը ընդօրինակել,այս դեպքում մնում է ինքն իրեն երգել սովորել,ավելացնեմ նաև ,որ ինքնուս (այսինքն ինգն իրեն երգել սովորած)դեղձանիկի երգը իր որակով չի գնահատվում «թանկարժեք»,քանի որն ինքնուս դեղձանիկի երգը չի պարունակում այնպիսի կալենաներ(հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ) ,որոնք կարողանում է կատարել ավելի որակյալ երգ ունեցող դեղձանիկը.
այնպես որ երգել սովորեցնող դեղձանիկը կարող է հանդիսանալ սկավառակը :Ok:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Սա էլ իմ շունոն` Անդան, մեռնեմ սրան մեկ մեկ նենց բանտարկյալի տեսք ա ընդունում, ակամայից հուզվում ես, բայց որ մտնում ես մոտը` խաղալու լրիվ քերծված դուրս ես գալիս:







Այս նկարում մոտ 2 շաբաթական է: Նոր էինք նվեր ստացել մեր գանձին

----------

Chuk (04.04.2010), davidus (04.04.2010), Kita (04.04.2010), LoK® (04.04.2010), Rammstein (04.04.2010), Smokie (19.10.2010), Yeghoyan (04.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դատարկություն (04.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (17.04.2010), Հայկօ (04.04.2010), Մանուլ (04.04.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նարե (04.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

իսկ էդ գազանիկը ի՞նչ ցեղատեսակի ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> իսկ էդ գազանիկը ի՞նչ ցեղատեսակի ա



POODLE միջին չափսի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պուդելի համար բավարար փռչոտ չէր, դրա համար հարցրեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Հաճախակի ենք _խուզում_  :Jpit: ,  2 ամիսը մեկ:

----------

davidus (04.04.2010)

----------


## Kita

Բայց բալոնկայի է նման մի քիչ, գուցե խառնուրդ? :Think:

----------


## dj chik

> Սա էլ իմ շունոն` Անդան



էս ինչ տիպա... :Hands Up:

----------


## dj chik

ոնց որ խաղալիք լինի չէ՞  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.05.2010), ..Ando.. (05.04.2010), Chuk (04.04.2010), Enigmatic (15.05.2010), Rammstein (04.04.2010), Smokie (19.10.2010), Yeghoyan (04.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դատարկություն (04.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (05.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (17.04.2010), Հայկօ (04.04.2010), Մանուլ (04.04.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> ոնց որ խաղալիք լինի չէ՞


 Հա  :Love: :

 jundai-ի շունիկն էլ ա լավը, մանավանդ վերջին նկարում  :Love: :

----------

Ժունդիայի (06.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

դեղձանիկիս պսակել եմ :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (05.04.2010), Kita (05.04.2010), Yeghoyan (05.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դատարկություն (05.04.2010), Մանուլ (05.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շնորհավոր լինի: Ծլեն, ծաղկեն, զորանան, բազմանան:  :Jpit:

----------

..Ando.. (05.04.2010), Yeghoyan (05.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դատարկություն (05.04.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> ինքն իրեն սովորում է միայն այն դեպքում երբ իր կողքին չկա մի ուրիշ դեղձանիկ որից կարող է երգը ընդօրինակել,այս դեպքում մնում է ինքն իրեն երգել սովորել,ավելացնեմ նաև ,որ ինքնուս (այսինքն ինգն իրեն երգել սովորած)դեղձանիկի երգը իր որակով չի գնահատվում «թանկարժեք»,քանի որն ինքնուս դեղձանիկի երգը չի պարունակում այնպիսի կալենաներ(հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ) ,որոնք կարողանում է կատարել ավելի որակյալ երգ ունեցող դեղձանիկը.
> այնպես որ երգել սովորեցնող դեղձանիկը կարող է հանդիսանալ սկավառակը


իսկ ես գիտեմ, ոչ եթե որձ դեղձանիկի կողքը այլ դեղձանիկ լինի, ինքը երգել չի սովորի, այլ ուղղակի միայն ձայնային ազդանշաններով իրար հետ կհաղորդակցվեն։

----------


## Lord

Շուն - 2 հատ
Կատու - 5 հատ
Բու - 1 հատ
Թութակ - 4 հատ
Ոչխար - 1 հատ 
Վարազ - 1 հատ
Ձուկ - շատ
Կապիկ - 1 հատ
Խամյակ - 4 հատ

Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում պահած կենդանիները (սա կատակ չի): Ես ապրում եմ քաղաքում, բնակելի շենքում:

----------

aerosmith (05.04.2010), Arpine (02.09.2011), Gayl (05.04.2010), Kita (05.04.2010), Smokie (06.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010), Երկնային (12.06.2010), Միքո (06.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում պահած կենդանիները (սա կատակ չի): Ես *ապրում եմ քաղաքում, բնակելի շենքում:*




Էդ ամեն ինչը լավա, բայց էն ոչխարի պահերը ինչ-որ չհասկացվեց  :Xeloq:  բնակելի շենքո՞ւմ ես պահել:

----------

Gayl (05.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Էդ ամեն ինչը լավա, բայց էն ոչխարի պահերը ինչ-որ չհասկացվեց  բնակելի շենքո՞ւմ ես պահել:


Փաստորեն կապիկն էլ է բնակելի տանն ապրել: Չնայած ակպիկի չափերից է կախված:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Էս էլ իմ թութակները, բայց հին նկարներ են, հիմա խելոք չեն մնում, անընդհատ շարժվում են, սիրուն նկարներ չի լինում :Blush:  հետո էլի կփորձեմ ու նորերը կդնեմ թեմայում  :Xeloq:

----------

..Ando.. (05.04.2010), davidus (05.04.2010), Farfalla (06.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դատարկություն (05.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (05.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

> իսկ ես գիտեմ, ոչ եթե որձ դեղձանիկի կողքը այլ դեղձանիկ լինի, ինքը երգել չի սովորի, այլ ուղղակի միայն ձայնային ազդանշաններով իրար հետ կհաղորդակցվեն։


եթե իր կողքին որձ դեղձանիկ է երգել է սովորում

----------


## Lord

> [/B]Էդ ամեն ինչը լավա, բայց էն ոչխարի պահերը ինչ-որ չհասկացվեց  բնակելի շենքո՞ւմ ես պահել:


Խի ինձանից սպասելի չէր :Shok: , ոչխարը մատաղի համար էր երկար չեմ պահել

----------


## Lord

> Փաստորեն կապիկն էլ է բնակելի տանն ապրել: Չնայած ակպիկի չափերից է կախված:


կապիկը փոքր էր, բայց իրան կինկոնգի տեղն էր դրել ու երկար չդիմացավ:

----------

Միքո (06.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Խի ինձանից սպասելի չէր, ոչխարը մատաղի համար էր երկար չեմ պահել


Մարդկանցից ամեն ինչ էլ սպասելիա  :Wink:  

Բա էն վարազին որտե՞ղ ու ինչի՞ համար էիր պահում:

----------

Gayl (05.04.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

իմ կյանքիս երազանքներից մեկնա, որ կապիկ պահեմ, շաաատ եմ սիրում։ Եթե մի քիչ մատչելի գնով հանդիպեց անպայման առնելու եմ։ Իմիջիայլոց շնորհակալ կլինեի , եթե որևէ մեկդ կապիկ վաճառողի տեղ ինձ ասեր։

----------


## ..Ando..

> իմ կյանքիս երազանքներից մեկնա, որ կապիկ պահեմ, շաաատ եմ սիրում։ Եթե մի քիչ մատչելի գնով հանդիպեց անպայման առնելու եմ։ Իմիջիայլոց շնորհակալ կլինեի , եթե որևէ մեկդ կապիկ վաճառողի տեղ ինձ ասեր։


ես կհետաքրքրվեմ եթե կարողանամ գտնել այդպիսի մարդ քեզ կասեմ

----------

aerosmith (06.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Բա էն վարազին որտե՞ղ ու ինչի՞ համար էիր պահում:


Վարազինը երկար պատմությունա հաջորդ հանդիպմանը կպատմեմ

----------


## Smokie

> Շուն - 2 հատ
> Կատու - 5 հատ
> Բու - 1 հատ
> Թութակ - 4 հատ
> Ոչխար - 1 հատ 
> Վարազ - 1 հատ
> Ձուկ - շատ
> Կապիկ - 1 հատ
> Խամյակ - 4 հատ
> ...


Ես էլ էի զարմացել :Shok:  :Think: , բայց դե պատմությունները իմացա :Smile: : Տարօրինակ էր նաեւ վարազը: Իսկ լիքը ձկները միանգամից է՞ին իրար հետ, մի ակվարիումի մեջ: Հա՛ բա բու՞ն ոնց պատահեց:

----------


## davidus

> Շուն - 2 հատ
> Կատու - 5 հատ
> *Բու - 1 հատ*
> Թութակ - 4 հատ
> Ոչխար - 1 հատ 
> Վարազ - 1 հատ
> Ձուկ - շատ
> Կապիկ - 1 հատ
> Խամյակ - 4 հատ
> ...


Սրանից 8-9 տարի առաջ ես էլ տանը արծիվ էի պահում, տեսակը` տափաստանային արծիվ (Aquila nipalensis).... Երբ տուն բերեցի շատ փոքր էր, աղվափետուրները դեռ չէին թափվել: Չորս ամիս պահեցի: Ահագին մեծացավ, զգացվում էր, որ արդեն թռչել ա ուզում, որովհետև թևերն էր մարզում, ինչ-որ "վարժություններ" էր անում.... մենակ պիտի տեսնեիք  :Love:  Վերջը տարա Սևան, այնտեղ բաց թողեցի...  :Sad:   բայց ամենավատն էն էր, որ չիմացա էգ էր, թե որձ:

Հ.Գ. ափսոս, ոչ մի նկար չունեմ, բայց այս նկարներում պատկերվածները շատ նման են: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ իմ արծիվի աչքերը բաց կապույտ էին  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.04.2010), CactuSoul (13.04.2010), EgoBrain (30.04.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Gayl (13.04.2010), Ungrateful (13.04.2010), Yeghoyan (06.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010), Դատարկություն (12.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011)

----------


## Smokie

> Սրանից 8-9 տարի առաջ ես էլ տանը արծիվ էի պահում


Արծի՞վ  :Shok: , էս ինչե՞ր եմ էսօր լսում:

!-Lord հարցման միջի երկու ոչխար պահողներից մեկը դու՞ ես:

----------


## Lord

> Արծի՞վ , էս ինչե՞ր եմ էսօր լսում:
> 
> !-Lord հարցման միջի երկու ոչխար պահողներից մեկը դու՞ ես:


Ամեն մարդ իր հոգուն մոտ կենդանի է ընտրում։ Արծիվներից վախենում ես թութակ պահի, կամ խամյակ։

----------


## dj chik

կապիկ եմ ուզում... բայց փոքրոտ...  :Love:

----------


## Smokie

> Ամեն մարդ իր հոգուն մոտ կենդանի է ընտրում։ Արծիվներից վախենում ես թութակ պահի, կամ խամյակ։



 Բանը վախենալու մեջ չի, ուղղակի ոմանք օրիգինալ են  եւ դա լավ է: Իմ ասածը վատ իմաստով չէր :Wink: :

----------


## Norton

էլի ինքը

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.04.2010), A.r.p.i. (13.04.2010), Farfalla (13.04.2010), Kita (13.04.2010), Kuk (15.05.2010), Ungrateful (13.04.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (13.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Դարք (13.04.2010), Երկնային (13.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.04.2010), Մանուլ (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Ձորս տարի առաջ ամառը գնացել էինք Ղափան: Մի կատու եկավ մեր մոտ, եկել ա ու հա մլավում ա, մի կտոր հաց բերեցի, էն ո՜նց ձգվեց, աչքերը չռած, հենց ձեռիցս էլ վերցրեց, կերավ: Հետո էլի անընդհատ մլավում ա իմ մոտ, հաց որ տալիս եմ չի ուտում, չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա ուզում: Վերջը գնաց: Մի-քանի օրից էլի ա գալիս, քույրիկս առաջին անգամ տեսավ իրան, էլի կերակրեցինք մի-քիչ: Էս էլ չեղավ մեր վերջին հանդիպումը, մի-քանի օր հետո արդեն ամեն օր էր գալիս, արդեն գալիս էր ու մտնում տուն, (այգում էր լինում մինչեւ էդ օրերը,) առավոտները առաջինը ես էի արթնանում, գնում  մուտքի դուռը բացում ու նախօրոք գիտեմ արդեն որ կատուն էնտեղ ա, դիվանի վրա: 
Սիրում էինք էն փիսիկի պոչով (բույսը) իրան զբաղեցնել, փիսիկի պոչը խաղացնում էինք գետնի վրա, ինքը վազում էր հետեւից, փորձում բռնել: 

Հաջորդ տարի էլի եկանք Ղափան, ինքը չկա: Չկար երկար ժամանակ, բայց մի օր գիշերով եկավ ու էլի սկսվեց:

P8271480.jpgP8271481.jpgP8271485.jpgP8271489.jpg

----------

davidus (21.04.2010), EgoBrain (30.04.2010), Hakob9110 (27.07.2010), Skeptic (15.05.2010), Ungrateful (20.04.2010), Yeghoyan (13.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (19.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Smokie

P8172692.jpgP8271468.jpgP8271471.jpgP8172695.jpgP8271479.jpg

----------

Skeptic (15.05.2010), Ungrateful (20.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (19.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Smokie

P8212787.jpgP8271522.jpgP8271523.jpgP8271527.jpgP8212786.jpg

----------

Skeptic (15.05.2010), Ungrateful (20.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (19.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.04.2010)

----------


## Smokie

P8281540.jpgP8271484.jpgP8281556.jpg

----------

Skeptic (15.05.2010), Ungrateful (20.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (19.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.04.2010), Մանուլ (23.04.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավն ա: :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2010), Ungrateful (20.04.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010)

----------


## nune'

> կապիկ եմ ուզում... բայց փոքրոտ...


հահա, լավն էր..

Ես իմ ողջ կյանքում շուն եմ պահել, բայց հետո զբաղվածությունս իրենն արեց..հիմա կուզեի էլի շուն պահել, ասենք դոբերման

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> հահա, լավն էր..
> 
> Ես իմ ողջ կյանքում շուն եմ պահել, *բայց հետո զբաղվածությունս իրենն արեց..*հիմա կուզեի էլի շուն պահել, ասենք դոբերման


Այսի՞նքն, շունդ միայնակությունից սատկե՞ց  :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> էլի ինքը


Նման ա:  :Pardon:

----------

Հայկօ (21.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

էս էլ իմ դեղձանիկի ձագերը :LOL:

----------

aerosmith (04.05.2010), CactuSoul (30.04.2010), davidus (17.05.2010), Kita (30.04.2010), Smokie (03.05.2010), Yeghoyan (01.05.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (03.05.2010), Դատարկություն (14.05.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

15 օրեկան

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2010), Enigmatic (15.05.2010), Kita (03.05.2010), Kuk (15.05.2010), Smokie (04.05.2010), Yeghoyan (03.05.2010), yerevanci (04.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (03.05.2010), Դատարկություն (14.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.05.2010), Մանուլ (15.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2010)

----------


## Kita

Լոկիիս փոքր ժամանակվա նկարները :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.05.2010), ..Ando.. (16.05.2010), Ariadna (17.05.2010), CactuSoul (15.05.2010), davidus (17.05.2010), dvgray (15.05.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Farfalla (17.05.2010), Gayl (15.05.2010), Kuk (15.05.2010), Norton (22.05.2010), Rammstein (15.05.2010), Smokie (15.05.2010), Yeghoyan (20.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Աբելյան (17.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (15.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (17.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.05.2010), Մանուլ (15.05.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նարե (15.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Հիմա էլ ես տանը պահու՞մ :Shok:

----------


## Enigmatic

> ոնց որ խաղալիք լինի չէ՞


վաշ էս ինչ մռթոշնա :Love:  իրանք մեծանում ե՞ն, թե սենց պստո են մնում: Պուճուր թիթիզ շունո եմ ուզում :Love:

----------


## Kita

> Հիմա էլ ես տանը պահու՞մ


Հա բա :Jpit:  Խո դուրս չէի շպրտելու :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.05.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

Դեղձանիկներս արդեն մեծացել են ու առանձնացրել եմ

----------

davidus (17.05.2010), Yeghoyan (20.05.2010), Աբելյան (17.05.2010), Նարե (17.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

Անունը հաստատ չեք գուշակի, եթե չիմանաք :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (20.05.2010), Skeptic (23.05.2010), Smokie (17.05.2010), Yeghoyan (20.05.2010), Աբելյան (17.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (17.05.2010), Միքո (17.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Անունը հաստատ չեք գուշակի, եթե չիմանաք


Հե-հե , ոմրդկանցից ինչեր ասես չեն սովորում կենդանիները :Wink: :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Անունը հաստատ չեք գուշակի, եթե չիմանաք


Անունը չգիտեմ ինչ ա, բայց հաստատ որձ չի: :Jpit:

----------


## Lord

> Անունը չգիտեմ ինչ ա, բայց հաստատ որձ չի:


Հայկո ջան հաստատ տղայա, ուղակի համեստ նկարա :Cool:

----------

..Ando.. (18.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա բա Խո դուրս չէի շպրտելու


Բա հո տունը չե՞ս պահելու :LOL: , եթե չեմ սխալվում իրանք փակ տեղ չեն սիրում և տարածություն են սիրում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Քնած գժո :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (23.05.2010), Chuk (23.05.2010), davidus (22.05.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Enigmatic (22.05.2010), Kita (23.05.2010), LoK® (23.05.2010), matlev (22.05.2010), Norton (22.05.2010), Smokie (24.05.2010), Դատարկություն (23.05.2010), Մանուլ (23.05.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նարե (23.05.2010), Ուլուանա (22.05.2010), Ռեդ (23.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Բա հո տունը չե՞ս պահելու, եթե չեմ սխալվում իրանք փակ տեղ չեն սիրում և տարածություն են սիրում:


Դե ես իրան փակ չեմ պահում, տունը մեծ է + լիքը ման եմ տալիս ու վազացնում :Jpit:  




> Քնած գժո


Վաու :Love:  Իդուլ գալիս եմ ձեր տուն հյուր :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Վաու Իդուլ գալիս եմ ձեր տուն հյուր


Արի  :Tongue: , թե չէ մենք կգանք:  :Yea:

----------


## Kita

> Արի , թե չէ մենք կգանք:


Ես մենակ եմ գալու, շունտ ափսոս է էլի :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես մենակ եմ գալու, շունտ ափսոս է էլի


 Էտ հլը հարց ա՞ ումն ա ափսոս  :LOL:  , դու մի նայի է որ փոքր ա, գազան ա, գազան:  :Scare:

----------


## Kita

> Էտ հլը հարց ա՞ ումն ա ափսոս  , դու մի նայի է որ փոքր ա, գազան ա, գազան:


Հա Իդուլ իրանք սաղ են գազան :Jpit:  Ուղղակի քոնը փոքր, իմը մեծ :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.05.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հա Իդուլ իրանք սաղ են գազան Ուղղակի քոնը փոքր, իմը մեծ


Լոկին կուլ կտա իմին,  1 կգ 300 գրամ ա:  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Լոկին կուլ կտա իմին,  1 կգ 300 գրամ ա:


իմի քաշը ասեմ, թե չէ ::}:  :LOL: 
մոտ 23կգ :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե ես իրան փակ չեմ պահում, տունը մեծ է + լիքը ման եմ տալիս ու վազացնում


Վերջին պահը մխիթարող է, իսկ տան մեծությունը չեմ կարծում այդ տեսակին հերիքող է, հարևանս հայաթի մեջ էր պահում, բայց էլի նեղվում էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

պահում եմ կատու և կրիա

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> պահում եմ կատու և կրիա


Բա նկարներ չե՞ս դնում, հիանանք քիչ մը:  :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (23.05.2010), VisTolog (21.06.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իդ, էդ ինչ ցեղատեսակ ա՞, դալմատի՞ն  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իդ, էդ ինչ ցեղատեսակ ա՞, դալմատի՞ն


Չէ Հայկ ջան, բալոնկա է  :Blush: : Նման էր դալմատինի՞:  :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չէ Հայկ ջան, բալոնկա է : Նման էր դալմատինի՞:


Չէ, հեչ նման չէր, անկապ հարցրի  :Jpit:  Լավիկն ա  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.05.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Քնած գժո


 :Hands Up: ՈՒծյու: :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատու...
Կատու էինք պահում են էլ մեծածավ ուղարկեցինք հարազատների մոտ: Սկսել էր մազ թողել  :LOL: 
Ուրեմն էտ կատվի անունն էլ փոքր ժամանակ մի հատ Լեհ երեխա դրեց "Սուպեր ռեվելացոննի կոտեկ"  :Tongue:  էէէ... բայց լավ Կոտեկ էր  :Smile:

----------

Դատարկություն (12.06.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

:Love:  Նոր էր լողացել :Jpit: , չորանում էր, վեփքամով նկարեցի :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (12.06.2010), CactuSoul (12.06.2010), davidus (12.06.2010), EgoBrain (12.06.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Enigmatic (12.06.2010), Kita (12.06.2010), Kuk (12.06.2010), Norton (13.06.2010), Tornado (22.06.2010), VisTolog (12.06.2010), Yeghoyan (12.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.06.2010), Երկնային (12.06.2010), Էլիզե (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010), Ուլուանա (12.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Նոր էր լողացել, չորանում էր, վեփքամով նկարեցի


_դու լողացնելուց էլ նկարած կլինես. ընտանեկան տեսադարանի համար _

----------

Enigmatic (12.06.2010), My World My Space (12.06.2010), VisTolog (12.06.2010), Դատարկություն (12.06.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> _դու լողացնելուց էլ նկարած կլինես. ընտանեկան տեսադարանի համար _


Չէ, որ ինքը լողանումա, ես շրջվում եմ  :Blush:  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (12.06.2010), EgoBrain (12.06.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Enigmatic (12.06.2010), My World My Space (12.06.2010), VisTolog (12.06.2010), Yeghoyan (12.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Երկնային (12.06.2010), Էլիզե (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ուլուանա (12.06.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Նոր էր լողացել, չորանում էր, վեփքամով նկարեցի


Էս ինչ լավն ա  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: , որ խամյակ լինեի կսիրահարվեի  :Blush: :
E&D1.jpg
Սա էլ իմ խամյակներն են :Smile: 
 Ի դեպ հաճախ ես լողացնում? Ինձ ասել են, որ չի կարելի, բայց արդեն մի անգամ լողացրել եմ...

----------

Enigmatic (12.06.2010), Kuk (12.06.2010), Norton (13.06.2010), Smokie (17.06.2010), Yeghoyan (12.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Դատարկություն (12.06.2010), Ուլուանա (12.06.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Դեղձանիկներս արդեն մեծացել են ու առանձնացրել եմ


_բարձրահարկ շենքում են ապրում_

----------

..Ando.. (12.07.2010), EgoBrain (13.06.2010), Kuk (12.06.2010), VisTolog (12.06.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Էս ինչ լավն ա , որ խամյակ լինեի կսիրահարվեի :
> Սա էլ իմ խամյակներն են
>  Ի դեպ հաճախ ես լողացնում? Ինձ ասել են, որ չի կարելի, բայց արդեն մի անգամ լողացրել եմ...


 :Love:  Լավն են :Love: 
Չէ, ուշ-ուշ եմ լողացնում, էդպես ամիսը մեկ անգամ :Smile:  Ես էլ գիտեմ, որ շատ հաճախ չի կարելի :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

Այօրվա նկարներ

----------

..Ando.. (12.07.2010), EgoBrain (12.06.2010), Smokie (13.10.2010), Yeghoyan (14.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Դատարկություն (12.06.2010), Դարք (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010), Նարե (12.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

էս էլ մեր Սերոժը

----------

AniwaR (12.06.2010), Ariadna (21.06.2010), Arpine (02.09.2011), davidus (12.06.2010), EgoBrain (13.06.2010), Enigmatic (12.06.2010), Gayl (22.06.2010), Kita (12.06.2010), My World My Space (12.06.2010), Norton (13.06.2010), Skeptic (13.06.2010), VisTolog (12.06.2010), Yeghoyan (14.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.06.2010), Դատարկություն (12.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010), Հինատա (12.06.2010), Միքո (12.06.2010), Նարե (12.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինքը, իրա բդերը....  :Beee:

----------

einnA (01.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> էս էլ մեր Սերոժը


ապեր, բայց հաստատ Սերոժ ա???  ոնց-որ Սերժուհի ա, հը??

----------


## Միքո

Տիկ, առաջին նկարը դիր 18+  ::}:

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2010), VisTolog (12.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> ապեր, բայց հաստատ Սերոժ ա???  ոնց-որ Սերժուհի ա, հը??


ընգեր հաստատ սերոժա, դու իրան մարդկային չափանիշներով մի չափի, ինքը կատույա, իրա մոտ ամեն ինչնել միքիչ փոքրա

----------


## VisTolog

Տիկոն էլ ասումա նկար ափլոդ անելու տեղն ասա, Սերոժի նկարներն եմ գցում. ես էլ մտածում եմ, Սերոժն ո՞վա, խի՞ա գցում, եթե ընկերա՝ ի՞նչա կապ ունի... :LOL:  պարզվեց Դոն փիսոնա: :Cool:  :LOL: 


ՀԳ Ալո՛, Սերոժ: :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Էս ինչ լավն ա , որ խամյակ լինեի կսիրահարվեի :
> E&D1.jpg
> Սա էլ իմ խամյակներն են
>  Ի դեպ հաճախ ես լողացնում? Ինձ ասել են, որ չի կարելի, բայց արդեն մի անգամ լողացրել եմ...


Վայ էս ինչ հրաշք են խամոներդ :Love: 
Ես իմ պստոյին երևի ամիսը մի երկու անգամ լողացնում էի, երբ զգում էի, որ արդեն վրայից հոտիկներա գալիս :Jpit: բայց գլուխը չէի լվանում, վախենում էի աչուկները վնասվեն, փրփուր լցվի մեջը: Հետո շուտ շորով փաթաթում էի իրան, որ չմրսի ու հետո հեռվից ֆեnով, թույլի վրա դրած, չորացնում էի ճտիս :Jpit:  թիթիզը ֆենի ձայնից նենց էր վախենում :Jpit:  :Love:

----------

EgoBrain (13.06.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վայ էս ինչ հրաշք են խամոներդ
> Ես իմ պստոյին երևի ամիսը մի երկու անգամ լողացնում էի, երբ զգում էի, որ արդեն վրայից հոտիկներա գալիսբայց գլուխը չէի լվանում, վախենում էի աչուկները վնասվեն, փրփուր լցվի մեջը: Հետո շուտ շորով փաթաթում էի իրան, որ չմրսի ու *հետո հեռվից ֆեnով, թույլի վրա դրած, չորացնում էի ճտիս թիթիզը ֆենի ձայնից նենց էր վախենում*


 :Shok:  Դաժե շունս ա ֆենից վախենում, ֆենն ու պիլիսոսը իր ամենաոխերիմ թշնամիներն են  :Jpit:  Շանս վիճակը հիշելով պատկերացնում եմ, թե խոմյակդ ինչ հոգեբանական ստրես ա տարել ֆենով չորանալուց:

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2010), EgoBrain (14.06.2010), Enigmatic (12.06.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> էս էլ մեր Սերոժը


Վու՜յսսսսս, ԶզզԶզԶզզԶԶզզաաա՜, էս վերջագույն ա: :Love:  էլ հետդ կռված չեմ, գալիս եմ Սերոժին ուզելու: :Love:

----------


## Lord

> Վու՜յսսսսս, ԶզզԶզԶզզԶԶզզաաա՜, էս վերջագույն ա: էլ հետդ կռված չեմ, գալիս եմ Սերոժին ուզելու:


չէ, ես մեր սերոժին քեզ չեմ տա, եթե սերոժը քեզ հավանի քեզ հարս կարանք բերենք :LOL:

----------

davidus (13.06.2010), VisTolog (13.06.2010), Yeghoyan (14.06.2010), Yevuk (29.06.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> չէ, ես մեր սերոժին քեզ չեմ տա, եթե սերոժը քեզ հավանի քեզ հարս կարանք բերենք


 :Blush:  Արդեն պատկերացնում եմ ինչ պուպուշ թոռներ ես ունենալու:  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (13.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Արդեն պատկերացնում եմ ինչ պուպուշ թոռներ ես ունենալու:


լավ մի օր հանդիպմանը կբերեմ, կխաղաք իրար հետ, երևի ինքը դեմ չի լինի

----------

AniwaR (13.06.2010)

----------


## SSS

Ճպռոտ պլնչոտ աղջիկս,հենց նոր աչքերը բացա արել


Սա էլ արդեն հաց ուտելուց հետ..."Էս սարն իմն է էս ծառն իմն է..."

----------

..Ando.. (12.07.2010), A.r.p.i. (21.06.2010), aerosmith (21.06.2010), Amaru (21.07.2010), Ariadna (29.06.2010), Chuk (21.06.2010), davidus (21.06.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), Lord (21.06.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Norton (21.06.2010), Rammstein (21.06.2010), Smokie (21.06.2010), Sona_Yar (30.06.2010), Yeghoyan (26.06.2010), Yevuk (21.07.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.06.2010), Դատարկություն (21.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (21.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.06.2010), Մանուլ (22.06.2010), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Նարե (26.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայում տեղադրված վերջին նկարներն իրենց անթույլատրելիության պատճառով ու արձագանքները ջնջվել են:*

----------

SSS (26.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

ժողովուրդ էսի մեր Սերոժի սիրած հանգստանալու վայրնա :LOL: , նախորդ նկարներում էլ լվացքի մեքենան միացված չէր, բա ես մեր Սերոժին ըտենց բան կանեմ

----------

..Ando.. (12.07.2010), Ariadna (29.06.2010), davidus (29.06.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Smokie (29.06.2010), SSS (26.06.2010), VisTolog (26.06.2010), Yeghoyan (26.06.2010), Yellow Raven (27.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.06.2010), Դատարկություն (26.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.06.2010), Հինատա (26.06.2010), ՆանՍ (28.06.2010), Նարե (26.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Sona_Yar

Կոկո :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.06.2010), ..Ando.. (12.07.2010), CactuSoul (29.06.2010), Chuk (08.07.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), Kita (27.06.2010), Norton (26.06.2010), Rammstein (26.06.2010), Smokie (29.06.2010), SSS (08.07.2010), Yeghoyan (27.06.2010), Yellow Raven (27.06.2010), Yevuk (29.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.06.2010), Դատարկություն (26.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.06.2010), Մանուլ (26.06.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (28.06.2010), Նարե (26.06.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Kita

Լոկիս :Love:  թարմ-թարմ նկարներ :Jpit: 
Ուզում էի 2ու գրառումով դնել, էն էլ 20 րոպե սպասող չկա :Sad: 
Ծխելիս :Jpit: 

Բան եք ասում իմ պես անմեղին :Jpit: 

Անտիկվար պառկած` սենց ինքը քնում էլ է :Jpit: 


Ժամանակին ամբողջական գնդակ էր, մեկ շաբաթից հետո մնացել է կեսը :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.06.2010), ..Ando.. (12.07.2010), Amaru (21.07.2010), Ariadna (29.06.2010), CactuSoul (29.06.2010), Chuk (29.06.2010), davidus (29.06.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Farfalla (29.06.2010), Gayl (29.06.2010), Inna (21.02.2011), Lord (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Monk (11.08.2010), My World My Space (30.06.2010), Norton (30.06.2010), Rammstein (08.07.2010), Smokie (29.06.2010), Sona_Yar (29.06.2010), SSS (29.06.2010), VisTolog (29.06.2010), Yeghoyan (29.06.2010), Yevuk (29.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.06.2010), Դատարկություն (14.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (30.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (07.07.2010), Մանուլ (08.07.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Նույնիսկ շունոս ա Բրազիլի հավաքականին երկրպագում… Սատկածի բանծիկնե՜րը՝  դեղին-կանաչ :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2010), ..Ando.. (12.07.2010), Amaru (21.07.2010), Ariadna (30.06.2010), CactuSoul (30.06.2010), Chuk (30.06.2010), davidus (30.06.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Farfalla (30.06.2010), Gayl (30.06.2010), Inna (21.02.2011), Kita (30.06.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Monk (11.08.2010), My World My Space (30.06.2010), Norton (30.06.2010), Rammstein (08.07.2010), Smokie (20.07.2010), Sona_Yar (30.06.2010), SSS (30.06.2010), VisTolog (30.06.2010), Yeghoyan (30.06.2010), Yevuk (21.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (19.07.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (14.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (07.07.2010), Մանուլ (08.07.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2010)

----------


## Kita

Աաաա ինչ լավն է :Love: 
Էտ ոսկորը էտ ոնց է սաղ մնացել, մեզ մոտ տևում է 5 րոպե :LOL:

----------

Ժունդիայի (30.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

Էս էլ իմ Բուն, ժող բայց հո չէր պարում :LOL: 



բայց հին նկարա

----------


## Smokie

Մեր ընտանիքի հիիիիիին անդամ՝ Թոմը:

----------

Kita (21.07.2010)

----------


## Lord



----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2010), ..Ando.. (21.07.2010), A.r.p.i. (06.09.2010), aerosmith (20.07.2010), Amaru (21.07.2010), Ariadna (20.07.2010), davidus (27.07.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), keyboard (01.02.2012), Kita (21.07.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Monk (11.08.2010), Norton (20.07.2010), Smokie (20.07.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Yevuk (21.07.2010), Դատարկություն (20.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ու տանը խելոք խելոք ապրու՞մ ա: Ցերեկները ակտի՞վ ա:

Լավիկն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Lord

> Ու տանը խելոք խելոք ապրու՞մ ա: Ցերեկները ակտի՞վ ա:
> 
> Լավիկն ա


դե ցերեկային կյանքին ըտենց էլ չկարացա սովորեցնեմ, բայց լավ էլ խելոք ապրում էր

----------


## Smokie

Սերոժը ո՞նց ա էդ թռչունի հետ :Dntknw: :

----------


## Lord

> Սերոժը ո՞նց ա էդ թռչունի հետ:


ինքը հիմա չկա, բայց հեսա մի հատ էլ եմ բերելու, Սերոժը հետը հաստատ լեզու կգտնի

----------


## ..Ando..

> ինքը հիմա չկա, բայց հեսա մի հատ էլ եմ բերելու, Սերոժը հետը հաստատ լեզու կգտնի


իսկ կարողա իմանաս գները ինչքանա.ես զեյթունի շուկա էի գնացել լիքը կար բայց գին չհարցրեցի :Think:

----------


## Lord

> իսկ կարողա իմանաս գները ինչքանա.ես զեյթունի շուկա էի գնացել լիքը կար բայց գին չհարցրեցի


գներից տեղյակ չեմ

----------

..Ando.. (21.07.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

> գներից տեղյակ չեմ


իսկ դու որտեղից էս պատրաստվում գնել՞

----------


## Lord

> իսկ դու որտեղից էս պատրաստվում գնել՞


ընգերս Ղարաբաղից պիտի բերի

----------

..Ando.. (21.07.2010)

----------


## Inna

Apeh Jan-ի ձեռքում :Smile: 
Image051.jpg
 :Love: ,պուպուշս  քնել ա
Image044.jpg
էս նկարում ինք խելոք նստել ա դռան վրա,ու գիտեք իրան ով ա ըտեղ նստացրել Apeh Jan(մեր ակումբի ) ինքը իմ ախպերն ա(հարազատ):
Image045.jpg

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.09.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), Kita (27.07.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Smokie (27.07.2010), SSS (11.08.2010), Yeghoyan (11.08.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Աբելյան (06.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.07.2010), Դատարկություն (06.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (29.07.2010), ՆանՍ (27.07.2010), Ուլուանա (26.07.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Apeh Jan-ի ձեռքում
> Image051.jpg
> ,պուպուշս  քնել ա
> Image044.jpg
> էս նկարում ինք խելոք նստել ա դռան վրա,ու գիտեք իրան ով ա ըտեղ նստացրել Apeh Jan(մեր ակումբի ) ինքը իմ ախպերն ա(հարազատ):
> Image045.jpg


Ինչ նմանա մեր Սերոժին

----------

Inna (27.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Էս էլ իմ պուպուշ, բարի ու խելացի  Lady-ն ա :Smile: ծիծաղումա  :LOL: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.09.2010), Ariadna (29.07.2010), Inna (15.08.2010), Kita (29.07.2010), Nadine (24.09.2010), Smokie (29.07.2010), SSS (11.08.2010), Yeghoyan (11.08.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Դատարկություն (06.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), Հինատա (29.07.2010), Մանուլ (29.07.2010), Նարե (11.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.07.2010)

----------


## Kita

Էս էլ մեր աննորմալ Լոկին :LOL: 
Մաման իրա սենյակում` տոսետ հյուրասենյակում, բուրդ էր փռել :LOL:  Էս Լոկիս ջղայնացավ, բողոքեց, կես օր դիմացավ, տեսավ տեղ չի հասնում, որ պիտի հավաքենք, ասեց դե դուք կտեսնեք :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (06.09.2010), Agni (11.08.2010), Ariadna (11.08.2010), CactuSoul (23.08.2010), Chuk (11.08.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), Inna (15.08.2010), Lord (11.08.2010), Monk (11.08.2010), Nadine (24.09.2010), Rammstein (12.08.2010), Smokie (13.08.2010), SSS (11.08.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Yellow Raven (11.08.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (06.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.09.2010), Ուլուանա (12.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Սրանք ել արդեն ձագերն են...1տարի անց...**Այս նկարներում իրենք 1 ամսական են*
Անհոգ քնել ա... :Love: 
Image014.jpg
Առաջին քայլերն ա... :Jpit: 
Image020.jpg
 :Love:  :Love: 
Image050.jpg
Քույր ու եղբայր քնել են... :Love:  :Smile: 
Image016.jpg
Կոտեկ... :Smile: 
Image053.jpg

Կներեք,որ նկարները այդքան ել որակով չեն :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.09.2010), ars83 (26.10.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), Chuk (03.09.2010), davidus (03.09.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), Lord (04.09.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Nadine (24.09.2010), Rammstein (07.09.2010), Smokie (06.09.2010), SSS (03.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (06.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.09.2010), Ուլուանա (03.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Մեր համեստ հարսը փնտրում է հարմարավետ բնով-տեղով ապահովված փեսացու :Love: 



Աչքը ճամփին ա :Sad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.09.2010), Ariadna (06.09.2010), ars83 (26.10.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), davidus (06.09.2010), einnA (06.09.2010), Farfalla (24.09.2010), Inna (06.09.2010), Kita (31.05.2011), matlev (21.09.2010), Mephistopheles (06.09.2010), Rammstein (07.09.2010), Smokie (06.09.2010), SSS (06.09.2010), VisTolog (06.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (24.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (07.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (06.09.2010), Դեկադա (06.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (21.09.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (07.09.2010), Ուլուանա (06.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Մեր համեստ հարսը փնտրում է հարմարավետ բնով-տեղով ապահովված փեսացու


վաաաաաաաայ աչուկներն էս ինչ լավն են  :Love:

----------

Ժունդիայի (08.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> դե ցերեկային կյանքին ըտենց էլ չկարացա սովորեցնեմ, բայց լավ էլ խելոք *ապրում էր*


Իրան էլ էս քցե՞լ լվացքի մեքենայի մեջ: :Cray:   :LOL:

----------

Lord (07.09.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ռաֆ,  ինչ լավն ա շունիկդ, բարի մեռնում ա :LOL:  Գցի մոտս,  մի  քիչ սիրեմ,պուպուշա :Hands Up:

----------

Ժունդիայի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Էսօր նվեր ստացած ձկնիկներս:  :Love: 



Ապակով նայելուց մեծ են երևում:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (26.10.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), einnA (21.09.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Smokie (13.10.2010), Yeghoyan (21.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (24.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (24.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (21.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (21.09.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Շինարար (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Մեր համեստ հարսը փնտրում է հարմարավետ բնով-տեղով ապահովված փեսացու


  Մեր համեստ տղին չի ուզի՞ :  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (26.10.2010), ars83 (26.10.2010), CactuSoul (21.09.2010), einnA (21.09.2010), Inna (22.09.2010), Jarre (21.09.2010), matlev (21.09.2010), Smokie (13.10.2010), Yeghoyan (21.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (24.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Հեսա ասեմ ամուսնություն օտարազգիի հետ թեման կարդա....

----------

einnA (21.09.2010), matlev (21.09.2010), Yeghoyan (21.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ինսուլին չկար, ինստիտուտի մի քանի կրծողները անտեր էին մնում էս մի քանի արձակուրդային օրերին, ասեցի ես կպահեմ իրենց, համ էլ ասեցի ծովախոզուկի հետ կխաղան  :Lol2: 
Քնած են, գերմանամկները շատ էին քնում  :LOL: 


Ընտանեկան լուսանկար  :Lol2: 



ուտում են :Jpit: , ի՜նչ հսկա ա ծովոն :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.11.2010), Ariadna (26.10.2010), CactuSoul (22.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), einnA (21.09.2010), Farfalla (24.09.2010), Inna (25.09.2010), Moonwalker (25.09.2010), Norton (24.09.2010), Shah (10.10.2010), Smokie (13.10.2010), SSS (24.09.2010), Yeghoyan (22.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (21.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.10.2010), ԿԳԴ (21.09.2010), Մանուլ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), Շինարար (21.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## SSS

Տղամաաաաաաաաարդ եմ ուզում :Crazy:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.11.2010), Ariadna (26.10.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Kita (24.09.2010), Lord (24.09.2010), Norton (24.09.2010), Smokie (13.10.2010), Yevuk (26.09.2010), Արամ (25.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Դատարկություն (24.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.10.2010), Հայկօ (24.09.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

փչացածի մեկը դուրս եկավ  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (24.09.2010), SSS (24.09.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Kita

> փչացածի մեկը դուրս եկավ


Լավ է դե :Jpit:  Զատո սիրուն փչացած է :Jpit: 

ՍՍս մի օր հանդիպենք :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տղամաաաաաաաաարդ եմ ուզում


Բացել ա  :LOL: :

----------


## Rammstein

Կրիաներս.



Էս էլ միայն մեծը.

----------

aerosmith (25.09.2010), Ariadna (26.10.2010), ars83 (26.10.2010), Moonwalker (25.09.2010), Yeghoyan (25.09.2010), Yevuk (26.09.2010), Դատարկություն (25.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բա չիմացաք, տաքսաս հերիք չի ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս международный кандидат конкурса красоты-ա, դեռ երեկ չէ առաջին օրն էլ շների ցուցահանդեսում «գերազանց» գնահատականի ա արժանացել:  :Beee: 

Էն ո՞վ էր, ասում, որ շունս գեշ ա  :Angry2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), Ariadna (26.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ռամմշտայն, իմ կրաիայից ա, արի զուգավորենք :Think: , ուղղակի իմի սեռը չգիտեմ:

----------

My World My Space (11.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա չիմացաք, տաքսաս հերիք չի ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս международный кандидат конкурса красоты-ա, դեռ երեկ չէ առաջին օրն էլ շների ցուցահանդեսում «գերազանց» գնահատականի ա արժանացել: 
> 
> Էն ո՞վ էր, ասում, որ շունս գեշ ա


Աչքդ լուս  :Jpit: : Ես միշտ ասել եմ, որ տաքսիդ հրաշք ա  :Love: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամմշտայն, իմ կրաիայից ա, արի զուգավորենք, ուղղակի իմի սեռը չգիտեմ:


Բա որ չգիտես, ո՞նց անենք:  :Jpit: 
Իմերը տղերք են:  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Հլը իրա անկապ պոզան :Jpit: 
ու սենց ինքը քնում է :LOL:  :Love: 


Նայի ինչ անմեղ եմ, անցի էն կոմ, պառկեմ էլի :Angel: 


զզվցրիր :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.11.2010), Ariadna (26.10.2010), ars83 (26.10.2010), Chuk (26.10.2010), davidus (26.10.2010), einnA (27.10.2010), Inna (27.10.2010), Rammstein (26.11.2010), Smokie (27.10.2010), Yevuk (26.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.10.2010), Հայկօ (26.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (27.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.10.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Նայի ինչ անմեղ եմ, անցի էն կոմ, պառկեմ էլի


Էդ ո՞վ ա փորձում էդ կրակի կտոր տղուն պուլտով կառավարի:  :LOL:

----------

Kita (25.11.2010), Արշակ (28.10.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Էդ ո՞վ ա փորձում էդ կրակի կտոր տղուն պուլտով կառավարի:


Դե մամայի ձեռն է :Jpit:

----------


## aerosmith

էս էլ ժակոս , իր նոր՝ հարմարություներով լի բնակարանում, որ հանգիստ մեյմունություն անի

----------

Kita (25.11.2010), Smokie (25.11.2010), Շինարար (25.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> էս էլ ժակոս , իր նոր՝ հարմարություներով լի բնակարանում, որ հանգիստ մեյմունություն անի


Բա ի՞նչի սև  ::}:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Դդխկիկս :Smile: 





//Ես չեմ//

----------

Ariadna (25.11.2010), CactuSoul (02.12.2010), davidus (26.11.2010), einnA (25.11.2010), Inna (08.01.2011), Jarre (28.11.2010), Kuk (26.11.2010), Rammstein (26.11.2010), Smokie (26.11.2010), Sona_Yar (26.11.2010), SSS (26.11.2010), Yevuk (09.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.11.2010), Հայկօ (25.11.2010), Մանուլ (25.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Յոժ քո պուճուր տեսակնա :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.11.2010), Jarre (28.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Յոժ քո պուճուր տեսակնա


Նման ենք՝ ճիշտ ա: …լօվէ

----------

Jarre (28.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Յոժ, չգիտեմ շունդ ինչ սեռի ա, բայց Ժունդիայի շունը մենակ չի մնա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (28.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Յոժ, չգիտեմ շունդ ինչ սեռի ա, բայց Ժունդիայի շունը մենակ չի մնա


Տղայա տըը՛ըղաաաաաաաաաաաա:  ::}: 
Օտարազգի աղջկա չեմ տա շանս:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (28.11.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> Բա ի՞նչի սև


ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես


)))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Տղայա տըը՛ըղաաաաաաաաաաաա: 
> Օտարազգի աղջկա չեմ տա շանս:


Վայ, Ժունդիայինն էլ էր կարծեմ տղա:

Հրաշալի զույգ կստացվի, իսկը ավատարիս պես  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (25.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Վայ, Ժունդիայինն էլ էր կարծեմ տղա:
> 
> Հրաշալի զույգ կստացվի, իսկը ավատարիս պես


Ռուֆ, Ռուուուֆ, Ռուուուու՜ուֆ, Ժունդի շունը աղջիկ ա:  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, Ռուուուֆ, Ռուուուու՜ուֆ, Ժունդի շունը աղջիկ ա:


Մի գոռա, տղա, աղջիկ, մեկ ա վերջը ավատարս ա լինելու  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի գոռա, տղա, աղջիկ, մեկ ա վերջը ավատարս ա լինելու


Գուցե բարին էլ դա է:  …ՃՃ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (28.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> )))


Ապե Ջան եթե դու թութակի գույնը նկատի ունես ապա սև չի , մուգ մոխրագույնա. ուղղակի երևի սենյակի լուսավորությունը այնպես չի , դրա համար էլ սևին կփողա երևում  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Շունս հայերեն հասկանում ա. ասում ես նստի,  նստում ա: :bee Կարամ էլի բաներ սովորացնեմ օրիանակ՝ պառկիր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2010), Jarre (28.11.2010), Գրիգոր (01.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

*Յոժ*, էս շունդ իսկական ա՞:  :LOL:  Էն առաջին նկարում խաղալիքից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում:  :LOL: 




> Շունս հայերեն հասկանում ա. ասում ես նստի,  նստում ա: :bee Կարամ էլի բաներ սովորացնեմ օրիանակ՝ պառկիր:


Իսկ որ ասում ես *քվեարկի՛ր*, ի՞նչ ա անում:  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *Յոժ*,* էս շունդ իսկական ա՞*:  Էն առաջին նկարում խաղալիքից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում:


Եսիմ Ռամշ ջան, ոնց որ իսկական ա:  ::}:

----------


## Kita

Գլուխը բարձին, թարս հայացքը ինձ ու ֆոտիկին :Jpit: 
Հայցք եմ ասել :Jpit:  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.12.2010), aerosmith (09.12.2010), Ameli (19.06.2011), CactuSoul (10.12.2010), davidus (10.12.2010), Inna (09.12.2010), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), My World My Space (09.12.2010), Nadine (19.01.2011), Norton (11.12.2010), Rammstein (10.12.2010), Shah (09.12.2010), Smokie (09.12.2010), Yevuk (09.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010), Հայուհի (09.12.2010), Հարդ (09.12.2010), Մանուլ (11.12.2010), Ուլուանա (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Քիչ առաջ քվեարկեցի, որ շուն եմ պահում, բայց այնպիսի զգացողություն ունեմ, որ սխալ են արել: Մի խոսքով, ինչ կուզեք անվանեք դրան, բայց դա հաստատ շուն չի: Էլ չեմ կարողանում վրան, չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ: Բա որ դա հանկարծ ջոկելա, որ ինձանից ուժեղաաաա... Իբր թե վախենում է ինձանից, իբր թե կեղծավորություն է անում ու ոտքերս լիզում, բայց որ արդյունքում նայում եմ, մեկ է , իր ուզածն անում է...

----------

davidus (10.12.2010), Gayl (09.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Քիչ առաջ քվեարկեցի, որ շուն եմ պահում, բայց այնպիսի զգացողություն ունեմ, որ սխալ են արել: Մի խոսքով, ինչ կուզեք անվանեք դրան, բայց դա հաստատ շուն չի: Էլ չեմ կարողանում վրան, չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ: Բա որ դա հանկարծ ջոկելա, որ ինձանից ուժեղաաաա... Իբր թե վախենում է ինձանից, իբր թե կեղծավորություն է անում ու ոտքերս լիզում, բայց որ արդյունքում նայում եմ, մեկ է , իր ուզածն անում է...


Ի՞նչ վատա, աֆերիստի մեկն ա :LOL:

----------


## Malxas

> Ի՞նչ վատա, աֆերիստի մեկն ա


Դու ուղղակի չգիտես, թե ինչքան համեստ բնորոշեցիր էդ անաբուռին  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դու ուղղակի չգիտես, թե ինչքան համեստ բնորոշեցիր էդ անաբուռին


 Նկարը քցի մռութը տենանք :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Մալխաս ջան ռոտվեյլեռները մտնում եմ առաջին 10ի մեջ հեշտ դաստիրակության ենթարկվելու առումով :Smile:  Դու լավ խիստ չես ու քոնը մինչև վերջ չես տանում: Թե չէ իրանք շատ խելացի ու շուտ դաստիրակվող են: Իմի պես թռվռիկ չեն ու որսորդական. որ պահի տակ սաղ դաստիրակությունը մոռացած բան բռնի կամ իրան կոտորի :Jpit:  Բայց քոնն էլ հլը ձագ է ու խակ, իսկը վախտն է լավ խիստ լինելու:
Չնայած իմս լավ խելոքացել է ու հլը էլի կխելոքանա, ես իրա վրա, որ ջղայնանում եմ, երբեք հետ չեմ կանգնում, մինչև ձենը չկտրի, չջոկի, որ չի անցնի իրանը ու չգնա խելոք գլուխը կախ վեր ընկնի:

----------


## Malxas

Մի փոքր անհարմար է խոստովանել, բայց նկար գցել դեռ չեմ կարողանում:  :Blush: 
Ռոտվեյլեր տեսակի է, մի 10 օրից կլինի 8 ամսական: Ռեխը որ բացում է բավական տպավորիչ է: Մեկ մեկ խաղալու ժամանակ քիչ է մնում թևքս բռնի ծառի ճյուղի կամ փայտի տեղը... որ բռնեց լավ չի լինի: Իսկ թևքս ուզում է բռնել, որովհետև միանգամից հասկանում է, որ դա է ճյուղը փախցնում իրենից... Սկզբում շատ էի խանդավառված էդ շնով, իսկ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լրջորեն հայտարարել, ու նաև հայտարարածս կատաղի պաշտպանել, որ ամենալավ շունը տուզիկն է  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի փոքր անհարմար է խոստովանել, բայց նկար գցել դեռ չեմ կարողանում: 
> Ռոտվեյլեր տեսակի է, մի 10 օրից կլինի 8 ամսական: Ռեխը որ բացում է բավական տպավորիչ է: Մեկ մեկ խաղալու ժամանակ քիչ է մնում թևքս բռնի ծառի ճյուղի կամ փայտի տեղը... որ բռնեց լավ չի լինի: Իսկ թևքս ուզում է բռնել, որովհետև միանգամից հասկանում է, որ դա է ճյուղը փախցնում իրենից... Սկզբում շատ էի խանդավառված էդ շնով, իսկ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լրջորեն հայտարարել, ու նաև հայտարարածս կատաղի պաշտպանել, որ ամենալավ շունը տուզիկն է


Ժող. մեկդ ձևը ասեք «տուզիկի» մռութը տենանք: Էտ հսկային բնակարանում ես պահու՞մ :Sad:

----------


## Malxas

Սիրելի Կիտա  :Smile: 
Խստությունն էլ չի օգնում դրան: Խեղճացած պառկում է ոտքերիս տակ, ամեն կերպ ցույց է տալիս որ վախենում է ինձանից... մի անգամ կատաղած ընկել էի հետևից, փախավ բաքի տակ թաքնվեց այդ անզգամ սրիկան: Ասել եմ, որ տան շեմին չպառկի ու այդ առիթով մի երկու թաթալոշ տվել: Դրա ձևն էլ սովորեց: Երբ դուռը բացում եմ ինքը նախօրոք լքում է այդ վայրը, իսկ մինչ այդ նախանձելի հետաքրքրությամբ կազմակերպում է իր առօրյան: Իսկ իր տեղում եղածի վկաները զանազան առարկաներն են, որոնք քարշ տալիս բերում է...
Ի դեպ, քո մի քանի խորհուրդներից ես օգտվել եմ, որոնց համար, օգտվելով առիթից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում: Եթե էլի խորհուրդներ տաս, ես էլ ավելի շնորհակալ կլինեմ, չնայած դու էլ քո հերթին կարող ես ասել, որ դատարկ շնորհակալությունը գրպանը չեն դնում  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Մի փոքր անհարմար է խոստովանել, բայց նկար գցել դեռ չեմ կարողանում: 
> Ռոտվեյլեր տեսակի է, մի 10 օրից կլինի 8 ամսական: Ռեխը որ բացում է բավական տպավորիչ է: Մեկ մեկ խաղալու ժամանակ քիչ է մնում թևքս բռնի ծառի ճյուղի կամ փայտի տեղը... որ բռնեց լավ չի լինի: Իսկ թևքս ուզում է բռնել, որովհետև միանգամից հասկանում է, որ դա է ճյուղը փախցնում իրենից... Սկզբում շատ էի խանդավառված էդ շնով, իսկ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լրջորեն հայտարարել, ու նաև հայտարարածս կատաղի պաշտպանել, որ ամենալավ շունը տուզիկն է


Նկար քցելու համար մտնում ես այս սայտ` http://imageshack.us/ , սխմում եմ browse վրա, բերում է թե որտեղից քո համակարգչից պիտի ընտրես նկարը, ասենք նկար քցի desktop-ի վրա ու ընտեղից քլիք արա, հետո սեխմի open:
Հենց լինկը տա, տեղադրի այստեղ, սեխմում եմ  այս նկարի վրա գրառման պատուհանի վերևը կտեսնես ու արդեն կարող ես սեխմել պատասխանել :Jpit: 
Կամ եթե mail_ով կարող ես ուղարկել, ինձ ուղարկի, ես դնեմ :Jpit: 

Շան պահով, հիմա բարդ է, բայց մի տարուց կիմաստանանա :Jpit: 





> Սիրելի Կիտա 
> Խստությունն էլ չի օգնում դրան: Խեղճացած պառկում է ոտքերիս տակ, ամեն կերպ ցույց է տալիս որ վախենում է ինձանից... մի անգամ կատաղած ընկել էի հետևից, փախավ բաքի տակ թաքնվեց այդ անզգամ սրիկան: Ասել եմ, որ տան շեմին չպառկի ու այդ առիթով մի երկու թաթալոշ տվել: Դրա ձևն էլ սովորեց: Երբ դուռը բացում եմ ինքը նախօրոք լքում է այդ վայրը, իսկ մինչ այդ նախանձելի հետաքրքրությամբ կազմակերպում է իր առօրյան: Իսկ իր տեղում եղածի վկաները զանազան առարկաներն են, որոնք քարշ տալիս բերում է...
> Ի դեպ, քո մի քանի խորհուրդներից ես օգտվել եմ, որոնց համար, օգտվելով առիթից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում: Եթե էլի խորհուրդներ տաս, ես էլ ավելի շնորհակալ կլինեմ, չնայած դու էլ քո հերթին կարող ես ասել, որ դատարկ շնորհակալությունը գրպանը չեն դնում


Ինքը լավ էլ ջոկում է, որ ձեռտ է, հլը շունս ձեռս բռնի, իսկ ինքը առանց ջոկելու է պահի տակ բռնում, բայց հենց ասում եմ ահհհ, մեկից թողնում է ու վախեցած ու մեղավոր նայում, տենց էնքան եմ արել, որ հիմա եթե դաժե բռնի, ուժեղ երբեք չի բռնի:
Իրա պես նվա էտ պահին, ինչ-որ վոզգլաս արա: 
Էտ որ խորհուրդս է օգնել? :Jpit:  :Blush: 
եՍ միայն ուրախ եմ :Jpit:  Ես հիմա որ էսքանը իմանայի, շունս ավելի խելոք կլիներ հիմա :Jpit:  Հիմա 1 տարուց նոր ավելի կխոլոքանա :Jpit:  Ուղղակի մենք ավչառկա էինք պահել :Jpit:  Սովոր էի :Jpit:  Որսորդականը բարդ է էլի :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> Ժող. մեկդ ձևը ասեք «տուզիկի» մռութը տենանք: Էտ հսկային բնակարանում ես պահու՞մ


Որ բնակարանում պահեի հիմա երեևի գրառումներս գժանոցից կանեի  :Smile: 
Բարեբախտաբար սեփական տանն եմ ապրում, բայց էլի կյանքներս կերել է: Բույն ենք սարքել, հատուկ տարածք ենք ցանկապատել, որ զբոսնի: Սկսել էր ծառը ուտել , պարսպապատեցինք ստիպված: Մի երկու քառակուսի մետրի մեջ է ընկնում հիմա այդ ծառը: Ու ինչ եք կարծում օգնեց? Առավոտ դուրս գամ տեսնեմ մտել է էդ մի թիքա տեղը ու չի կարողանում դուս գալ: Երկու թաթալոշ տվեցի հանեցի դուրս: Հաջորդ առավոտ էլի նույն բանն արեց... Էլ ոչ էլ բարկացա: Կերը լցրեցի ամանի մեջ ու աչքերի մեջ նայելով սառնասրտորեն ասացի, դե ոնց կուզես կեր ախպերս, ես գնացի: Շուռ եկա գնամ, մի 5 վայրկյան էլ չէր անցել, մեկ էլ ճաշը լակելու ձայնը լսեցի... Այ էդպես, որ իրեն պետք է լինում, ալպինիստություն էլ է անում...

----------


## Malxas

Էրեխեք, նկարի պահվ երևի մի փոքր սպասենք: Հեռախոսով են նկարել, իսկ լարը գործի տեղն է: Երբ լույսը բացվի ապարատով կարգին կնկարեմ: Չնայած դա էլ հեշտ չի: Մի բան որ ձեռքիս տեսնում է արդեն իրենն է համարում ու ուզում է փախցնի... Մի քանի օր առաջ տոտիկներ էի առել որ խաշ դնենք: Խոշոր ոսկորներ դուրս եկան մի չորս հատ: Ինքս ինձ չարախնդում էի: Ասում էի վրա ուտելու բան էնքան էլ շատ չկա, բայ էդ ախմախը գոնե մի երկու ժամ կկրծի կզբաղվի: Ինչ կրծել ինչ բան: Ամբողջ հողամասը փորեց պահեց էդ ոսկորները, Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոն կնախանձեր դրա փորելուն...

----------


## Kita

> Որ բնակարանում պահեի հիմա երեևի գրառումներս գժանոցից կանեի 
> Բարեբախտաբար սեփական տանն եմ ապրում, բայց էլի կյանքներս կերել է: Բույն ենք սարքել, հատուկ տարածք ենք ցանկապատել, որ զբոսնի: Սկսել էր ծառը ուտել , պարսպապատեցինք ստիպված: Մի երկու քառակուսի մետրի մեջ է ընկնում հիմա այդ ծառը: Ու ինչ եք կարծում օգնեց? Առավոտ դուրս գամ տեսնեմ մտել է էդ մի թիքա տեղը ու չի կարողանում դուս գալ: Երկու թաթալոշ տվեցի հանեցի դուրս: Հաջորդ առավոտ էլի նույն բանն արեց... Էլ ոչ էլ բարկացա: Կերը լցրեցի ամանի մեջ ու աչքերի մեջ նայելով սառնասրտորեն ասացի, դե ոնց կուզես կեր ախպերս, ես գնացի: Շուռ եկա գնամ, մի 5 վայրկյան էլ չէր անցել, մեկ էլ ճաշը լակելու ձայնը լսեցի... Այ էդպես, որ իրեն պետք է լինում, ալպինիստություն էլ է անում...


Հա պետք եկած վախտ ամեն ինչ էլ կանի :Smile: 
Բայց ծառը իզուր ես ցանկապատել, իրան կռծելու բաներ տուր, էն հաստ ռեզինի շլանգներից կտրի մի 20սմ ու քցի: Ախր հետը, որ չեք խաղում, տոսետ օրինակ մի 20 րոպե էտ շլանգը քցես, բերի, քաշես, էներգիան մեջը եռում է:





> Էրեխեք, նկարի պահվ երևի մի փոքր սպասենք: Հեռախոսով են նկարել, իսկ լարը գործի տեղն է: Երբ լույսը բացվի ապարատով կարգին կնկարեմ: Չնայած դա էլ հեշտ չի: Մի բան որ ձեռքիս տեսնում է արդեն իրենն է համարում ու ուզում է փախցնի... Մի քանի օր առաջ տոտիկներ էի առել որ խաշ դնենք: Խոշոր ոսկորներ դուրս եկան մի չորս հատ: Ինքս ինձ չարախնդում էի: Ասում էի վրա ուտելու բան էնքան էլ շատ չկա, բայ էդ ախմախը գոնե մի երկու ժամ կկրծի կզբաղվի: Ինչ կրծել ինչ բան: Ամբողջ հողամասը փորեց պահեց էդ ոսկորները, Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոն կնախանձեր դրա փորելուն...


Մալխաս ջան բա պիտի պահեր, էտ բնազդ է ու էտ չի վերանա :Jpit:  Լոկին դաժե փոքր վախտ բազմոցն էր փորել :Jpit:  Տենց բաներ տալուց առաջ զգույշ :Jpit:  Ու հետո իրան էտ ոսկորները էտ աստիճան շատ չի կարելի :Jpit: 
Մի խոսքով իրա հետ խաղացեք ու հետեն դաստիրակեք, խաղը լավ կդաստիրակի:
Նստել ու թաթը տուր կամանդան սովորացրու ու խաղալու վախտ դրեսս արա, ասա նստի, թե չէ չեմ խաղա, նստի որ քցեմ: 
Ես հիմա իրա դեմը կարամ միս պահեմ, չի ուտի եթե ասեմ չի կարելի, տենց լոզերը կգնա :Jpit: 
Բայց դրսում դաժան է, ասենք ուտելու բանի հոտը 2մ-ի վրա զգում է ու եթե ես չհասցնեմ, տեսնեմ, ասեմ չի կարելի, կհամարի իրա որսը :Jpit:  Ու ըտեղ սկսվում է կռիվ :Jpit:  Բայց էս պահն էլ մի 1 տրուց կանցնի :Smile: 
ԵՍ էլ վիդիո մի հատ դնեմ, շկաֆի վերևը տոպրակով պոպոկ էի դրել, չէր տեսել դնելս, մեկ էլ լսեմ բողոք-ցույց է անում ընտեղ, գնամ տեսնեմ, հայտնագործել է հոտով :Jpit: 
Նայեք :Jpit: 



Հ.Գ. Մոռացել էի վիդիոն դնել ::}:

----------

Ariadna (10.12.2010), Malxas (11.12.2010), Nadine (19.01.2011), Smokie (13.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Որ բնակարանում պահեի հիմա երեևի գրառումներս գժանոցից կանեի 
> Բարեբախտաբար սեփական տանն եմ ապրում, բայց էլի կյանքներս կերել է: Բույն ենք սարքել, հատուկ տարածք ենք ցանկապատել, որ զբոսնի: Սկսել էր ծառը ուտել , պարսպապատեցինք ստիպված: Մի երկու քառակուսի մետրի մեջ է ընկնում հիմա այդ ծառը: Ու ինչ եք կարծում օգնեց? Առավոտ դուրս գամ տեսնեմ մտել է էդ մի թիքա տեղը ու չի կարողանում դուս գալ: Երկու թաթալոշ տվեցի հանեցի դուրս: Հաջորդ առավոտ էլի նույն բանն արեց... Էլ ոչ էլ բարկացա: Կերը լցրեցի ամանի մեջ ու աչքերի մեջ նայելով սառնասրտորեն ասացի, դե ոնց կուզես կեր ախպերս, ես գնացի: Շուռ եկա գնամ, մի 5 վայրկյան էլ չէր անցել, մեկ էլ ճաշը լակելու ձայնը լսեցի... Այ էդպես, որ իրեն պետք է լինում, ալպինիստություն էլ է անում...


 :LOL: 
Իմ «տականքն» էլ էր կապրիզնի, հետս պրինցիպ էր ընկնում :LOL: , մի անգամ մի ամբողջ օր հաց չեմ տվել :LOL:

----------

Malxas (11.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Իմ «տականքն» էլ էր կապրիզնի, հետս պրինցիպ էր ընկնում, մի անգամ մի ամբողջ օր հաց չեմ տվել


Դե բա դու էլ քոնի նկարը դիր :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա պետք եկած վախտ ամեն ինչ էլ կանի
> Բայց ծառը իզուր ես ցանկապատել, իրան կռծելու բաներ տուր, էն հաստ ռեզինի շլանգներից կտրի մի 20սմ ու քցի: Ախր հետը, որ չեք խաղում, տոսետ օրինակ մի 20 րոպե էտ շլանգը քցես, բերի, քաշես, էներգիան մեջը եռում է:


Ուրեմն մի ինչ որ շլանգի կտոր կփոխի ծառերի հե՞տ :LOL: 
Իմը հազար հատ զըրթ ու զիբիլ ուներ խաղալու համար, բայց հենց իրա «տան» դուռը բացում էի առաջինը գալիս ոտերիս էր փաթաթվում ու միանգամից պոկվում էր հողամաս, էտ գարուն ես ծաղիկի երես չեմ տեսել :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե բա դու էլ քոնի նկարը դիր


Ցավոք չեմ կարող, անցյալ տարի Ապրիլին սատկեց :Sad:   մի հիմարի պատճառով:

----------


## Kita

> Ուրեմն մի ինչ որ շլանգի կտոր կփոխի ծառերի հե՞տ
> Իմը հազար հատ զըրթ ու զիբիլ ուներ խաղալու համար, բայց հենց իրա «տան» դուռը բացում էի առաջինը գալիս ոտերիս էր փաթաթվում ու միանգամից պոկվում էր հողամաս, էտ գարուն ես ծաղիկի երես չեմ տեսել


Դե հիմա, վերցրել ենք, պիտի պահենք :Smile: 
Մեր տունը ասեմ ինչ կա, պրիտոմ ռեմոնտից հետո :Jpit:  Աբոյներ պոկված, պարկետներ փորված, կռծած բազմոցի, բազկաթոռի հենակներ, փորած բազմոց, ժալուզիները ծռած, ու մի տոնա ծակ շորեր,, կռծած բասանոշկաներ :Jpit:  Տենց :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.12.2010), Smokie (13.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե հիմա, վերցրել ենք, պիտի պահենք
> Մեր տունը ասեմ ինչ կա, պրիտոմ ռեմոնտից հետո Աբոյներ պոկված, պարկետներ փորված, կռծած բազմոցի, բազկաթոռի հենակներ, փորած բազմոց, ժալուզիները ծռած, ու մի տոնա ծակ շորեր,, կռծած բասանոշկաներ Տենց


Տնեցիները վրադ չեն խոսու՞մ :Jpit: 
Ես որ շանս ձեռքս մտա տուն, մի կռիվ մի ղալմաղալ, ես էլ այ էս հայացքով :Shok:  փորձում էի հասկանալ ինչ է կատարվում, վերջ կողմնորոշվեցի ձեռքս խփեցի սեղանի :LOL:  և ասացի. «կարող ա՞ գիտեք շունս ձեր հետ պետք է ապրի :Tongue: »

----------


## Kita

> Տնեցիները վրադ չեն խոսու՞մ
> Ես որ շանս ձեռքս մտա տուն, մի կռիվ մի ղալմաղալ, ես էլ այ էս հայացքով փորձում էի հասկանալ ինչ է կատարվում, վերջ կողմնորոշվեցի ձեռքս խփեցի սեղանի և ասացի. «կարող ա՞ գիտեք շունս ձեր հետ պետք է ապրի»


Շունս արդեն մի 1 տարի 8 ամսական է :Jpit:   Էտ սաղ պահերն անցել են :Jpit:  Բայց դե մաման առաջին 3 ամիսը ասում էր տար հետ տուր :Jpit:  Իսկ հիմա իրա տղեն :Love:  Ինձնից էլ պաշպանում է Լոկիին :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.12.2010), Ariadna (10.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Smokie (13.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Էս էլ մենք  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2010), CactuSoul (10.12.2010), Chuk (10.12.2010), einnA (10.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Kita (10.12.2010), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), murmushka (10.12.2010), Rammstein (10.12.2010), Yevuk (10.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.12.2010), Ձայնալար (10.12.2010), Մանուլ (11.12.2010), Մինա (22.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas



----------

Ariadna (11.12.2010), CactuSoul (10.12.2010), Chuk (10.12.2010), einnA (11.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Kita (10.12.2010), murmushka (10.12.2010), Rammstein (10.12.2010), Smokie (13.12.2010), Yevuk (10.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.12.2010), Մանուլ (11.12.2010), Ուլուանա (11.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas



----------

Ariadna (12.12.2010), CactuSoul (10.12.2010), Chuk (10.12.2010), einnA (11.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Kita (10.12.2010), murmushka (10.12.2010), Smokie (13.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.12.2010), Ձայնալար (10.12.2010), Մանուլ (11.12.2010), ՆանՍ (11.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

Էս երեխու պոչը խի չեք կտրել?
Շատ համովն է :Love: 
Բայց ինքը մաքուր ռոտվեյլեր չի :Think:  Կառուցվածքը իրանց ուրիշ է մի տեսակ :Smile: 
Հա ասեմ մեկ էլ, որ էսի փոքր է հլը հենց չափերով :LOL:  Իրանից ինչ վնաս :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

Մաքուր Ռոտվեյլեր չի - ի պահով չեմ վիճի: Կարող եմ տալ մասնագետի համարը, որը համոզվախ էր, որ մաքուր Ռոտվեյլեր է:  :Smile: 
Ուրեմն սա ինչքան պիտաի մեծանա???

----------


## Gayl

Էս խեղճ ու կրակից ես բողոքու՞մ :LOL: , պստիկ-մստիկ շունիկ ա էլի՞ :Jpit: 
Շատ լավն ա, բա մարդ սրանից կբողոքի՞, մի ամիս տուր մոտս ընենց ուստավ մտցնեմ, որ փոշմանի ծնվելու համար :LOL:

----------

Kita (11.12.2010), Malxas (11.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Մաքուր Ռոտվեյլեր չի - ի պահով չեմ վիճի: Կարող եմ տալ մասնագետի համարը, որը համոզվախ էր, որ մաքուր Ռոտվեյլեր է: 
> Ուրեմն սա ինչքան պիտաի մեծանա???


էս նկարներում ինքը քանի ամսական է? :Think: 
Մի հատ ստեղ նայի :Smile: 
Էս ձագերն են 2-3 ամսական ռոտվեյլերի:


Ստեղ 6 ամսական ձագեր`


Ստեղ 9-ը`


Ստեղ 11 ամսական ձագեր`


Ու համեմատի :Smile: 
Քո շունը տալիա ունի մի քիչ, տոսետ էնքան որ զգացվում է, ռոտվեյլերնեերի կառուցվածքը տենցոտ չի :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2010), Gayl (11.12.2010), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Smokie (13.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Կիտա ուրեմն ընկերս քո շնից ուներ, տասերորդ դասարան էի, պարապունքից գնացի իրանց տուն, հայաթում կանգնած խոսում էինք մեկ էլ լկստվածը վազելով եկավ, ձեռքիցս ցելոֆանով գրքերը խլեց տարավ քցեց բասեինի մեջ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (13.12.2010), ՆանՍ (11.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Կիտա ուրեմն ընկերս քո շնից ուներ, տասերորդ դասարան էի, պարապունքից գնացի իրանց տուն, հայաթում կանգնած խոսում էինք մեկ էլ լկստվածը վազելով եկավ, ձեռքիցս ցելոֆանով գրքերը խլեց տարավ քցեց բասեինի մեջ


Դալմատին? :Jpit: 
վաշե իմ շունն էլ ցելոֆանիամանիա ունի :Jpit:  
Բայց հիմա ուրիշի ձեռիներին էլ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում անկապ :LOL:  Բայց գետնին քցածը ճղում, փռթում, նոր է առաջ գնում :LOL:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դալմատին?
> վաշե իմ շունն էլ ցելոֆանիամանիա ունի 
> Բայց հիմա ուրիշի ձեռիներին էլ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում անկապ Բայց գետնին քցածը ճղում, փռթում, նոր է առաջ գնում


Դրանց միջից թարախը պըզզըմ ա :LOL: , որ բասեինը չքցեր կմեռներ :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Դրանց միջից թարախը պըզզըմ ա, որ բասեինը չքցեր կմեռներ


Հա նենց շուստրի լակոտ են :Love:

----------

Gayl (11.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Էդ անցար շան կողմը հա?, Գայլ տղա  :Smile: 
Տալիս եմ ախպեր, տար մտցրու ուստավդ  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Երևի ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ինչի խառնուրդ կարող է լինել: Մինչ այս կասկած հայտնող չի եղել: Ինչևէ, երբ քո աչքով տեսնես ավելի հստակ պատկերացում կկազմես: Ես որ մի բանից գաղափար չեմ ունենում չեմ վիճում: Իսկ փոքր ժամանակվա նկարները շատ նման էին իմ Ռիչոին, մեծ ժամանակվանը էնքան էլ չէ:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Դալմատին?
> վաշե իմ շունն էլ ցելոֆանիամանիա ունի 
> Բայց հիմա ուրիշի ձեռիներին էլ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում անկապ Բայց գետնին քցածը ճղում, փռթում, նոր է առաջ գնում


Էդ ցելոֆանիայի  հետ կապված, ես  էլ  հիշեցի. ինչքան դիվան, կռեսլո, կռավաթ կար, հետևը քաշում էինք, սաղ  ցելոֆանի փրթիկներ  էր,  ու էնքան  էր  քրքրում, մանրացնում,  որ մի  ժամ էլ հավաքում էինք, բայց  հետո մի 2 լավ սիլլա կերավ,  թարգեց :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ անցար շան կողմը հա?, Գայլ տղա


Իսկ դու չգիտեիր, որ գայլերն ու շները նույն ցեղից են :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Տալիս եմ ախպեր, տար մտցրու ուստավդ


Ոնց որ լուրջ հրաժարական ես տալի՞ս :LOL: , ես խնդիր չունեմ, իսկ շունը առավել ևս, ընենց չորս պատ տրամադրեմ, որ էտի կկարողանայի 30.000 վարձով տայի :LOL:

----------


## Kita

Հա վաշե ՄԱլխաս էտ չեղավ, որ շունտ սեփական տանն է ապրում :Jpit:  Սեփական տան պրիվիլեգիաներից նեկը հայաթում վազվզելն է, իսկ սենց խեղճը փակված  է փոքր տեղում: Տենց իմ շունը ավելի լավ է ապրում :Jpit:  Չնայած Հայկը ասում է Լոկին վաշե վիպ կյանքով է ապրում, բայց դե :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա վաշե ՄԱլխաս էտ չեղավ, որ շունտ սեփական տանն է ապրում Սեփական տան պրիվիլեգիաներից նեկը հայաթում վազվզելն է, իսկ սենց խեղճը փակված  է փոքր տեղում: Տենց իմ շունը ավելի լավ է ապրում Չնայած Հայկը ասում է Լոկին վաշե վիպ կյանքով է ապրում, բայց դե


Հորոխպորս ընտանիքը գելխեղդ ա պահում, բունը երկուսը երեքի վրա, իսկ բարձրությունը  երկու մետրից ավել, օրվա մեջ երկու ժամ բաց են թողում, իսկ ամբողջ գիշեր ֆռֆռում ա, կարող ա Մալխասն էլ ա այդպես վարվում, կարծում եմ, թե տերը, թե շունը այդպես իրեն լավ կզգա քան տան մեջ, եթե իհարկե շունը ցրտադիմացկուն է :Jpit:

----------


## aerosmith

ճիշտն ասած սա այդքան էլ կապ չունի թեմայի հետ, բայց ուզում եմ տեղադրեմ. Ուղղակի այս նկարը ապացուցում է, թե ինչպիսի մարդիկ կան աշխարհում, որ իրենց վերջին ունեցածը տալիս են անօգնական ու խեղճ կենդանուն։ Այ իրանք են իսկական զինվորները, այ սա է լավ բանակի դեմքը։ 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

armen9494 (16.02.2012), Kita (16.12.2010), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), ՆանՍ (16.12.2010), Սամվել (19.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Էկել եմ իմ բողոքն արտահայտեմ, հարցման մեջ իմ սիրած տնային կենդանու բացակայության դեմ: Չեմ հասկանում, թե կարոյ նի բուծ այծ խի պիտի լինի, իսկ sus scrofa domesticus-*ԽՈԶՍ* ( :Love: ) պիտի բավարարվի լոկ այլ կենդանի անորոշ ձևակերպմամբ :Angry2: : *Պնդում եմ*, որ խոզի ( :Love: ) ոտնահարված իրավունքները վերականգնվեն:



Հաղթելու եմ  :Goblin:

----------


## Malxas

Դե տղա ես, արի տար  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Շատ սիրուն աղջիկ
Քո խոսքերը փոխանցեցի մի քանի շահագրգիռ մարդկանց և իրենք այն կարծիքն արտահայտեցին, որ մի Ռիչոն պարզապես նիհար է: Հիմա սկսել եմ ւսիլեննի կերակրել տեսնենք ինչ կլինի..

----------


## Kita

> Շատ սիրուն աղջիկ
> Քո խոսքերը փոխանցեցի մի քանի շահագրգիռ մարդկանց և իրենք այն կարծիքն արտահայտեցին, որ մի Ռիչոն պարզապես նիհար է: Հիմա սկսել եմ ւսիլեննի կերակրել տեսնենք ինչ կլինի..


Մերսի :Smile: 
Ուսիլեննի պետք չէ, ես ինչքան հիշում եմ մինչև 6 ամսական 4 անգամ, 6ից-10-11 արդեն 3 անգամ էի կերակրում, հետո 2 դե, վերջի ուտելը միս անպայման, որ պահի գիշերը, մեկը կաթնային բան, տվոռոգ էլի: Բայց 4 անգամ եթե տաք, նույն ձև շատ չէ էլի: Էտ հետո կգրեմ, կախված քանի կգ է :Smile:  
Ու կալցիում առ օրը 2 անգամ 1 տաբլետկա ճաշի մեջ քցեք, էն սովորական կալցումները մի պաչկեն 50-100 դրամ է էլի:
Մեկ էլ շան խանութից առեք վիտամին, կոչվում է «Պոլիվիտամին կոստչկա» մի 3 ամիս տվեք էլի, օրը մի հատ գոնե, բայց կնայես ժամկետը անցած չլինի, էտ մանրացրեք ուղղակի, փխրուն է ինքը: Տենց մի 3-4 ամիս տվեք կալցիումի հետ :Smile:

----------

Malxas (18.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

> Մերսի
> Ուսիլեննի պետք չէ, ես ինչքան հիշում եմ մինչև 6 ամսական 4 անգամ, 6ից-10-11 արդեն 3 անգամ էի կերակրում, հետո 2 դե, վերջի ուտելը միս անպայման, որ պահի գիշերը, մեկը կաթնային բան, տվոռոգ էլի: Բայց 4 անգամ եթե տաք, նույն ձև շատ չէ էլի: Էտ հետո կգրեմ, կախված քանի կգ է 
> Ու կալցիում առ օրը 2 անգամ 1 տաբլետկա ճաշի մեջ քցեք, էն սովորական կալցումները մի պաչկեն 50-100 դրամ է էլի:
> Մեկ էլ շան խանութից առեք վիտամին, կոչվում է «Պոլիվիտամին կոստչկա» մի 3 ամիս տվեք էլի, օրը մի հատ գոնե, բայց կնայես ժամկետը անցած չլինի, էտ մանրացրեք ուղղակի, փխրուն է ինքը: Տենց մի 3-4 ամիս տվեք կալցիումի հետ


Ես ինչքան պետք է ասեմ, որ դու ամենալավ աղջիկն ես  :Angry2:

----------


## Գրիգոր

Ով կարա օգնի???? Ունեմ 7 ամսական դեբերման... աղջիկ... շատ հասկացող ու լավ պահված ա... մենակ թե ուզում եմ շատ ռիսկով լինի ու շների հետ ոչ թե խաղա, երբ իրա վրա հաչում են, այլ հարձակվի...

----------


## Kita

> Ով կարա օգնի???? Ունեմ 7 ամսական դեբերման... աղջիկ... շատ հասկացող ու լավ պահված ա... մենակ թե ուզում եմ շատ ռիսկով լինի ու շների հետ ոչ թե խաղա, երբ իրա վրա հաչում են, այլ հարձակվի...


Մի հատ ասեք ոնց է խաղում? ձևերը? 
Ու հաչացողները խի են հաչում? հարձակվում են?

----------


## Գրիգոր

> Մի հատ ասեք ոնց է խաղում? ձևերը? 
> Ու հաչացողները խի են հաչում? հարձակվում են?


թռվռումա, առաջի ոտքերի վրա իջնումա համարյա գետնին կպնում, հետեվը բարձր պահում, նորից թռվռում... իսկ էտ շունը ուղղակի հաչում է...

----------


## Kita

> թռվռումա, առաջի ոտքերի վրա իջնումա համարյա գետնին կպնում, հետեվը բարձր պահում, նորից թռվռում... իսկ էտ շունը ուղղակի հաչում է...


Վաշե զարմանալի է, որ ձաքի վրա հաչում են, բայց դու մի հատ ուրիշ շուն ճարի, բաց թող, թող գզզվեն ու դաժե եթե կծվի, սուսուկացա չանես, կասես ապրես, ու էտ ոճի բան, բայց տոնտ փափուկ չլինի: 
Հա մեկ էլ շունտ բնավորությամբ լիդեր չէ, եթե անծանոթ շան մոտ գլուխը իջացնում է, չնայած ձագ է, խակ է հլը, կլջանա, բայց մեկ է, ընտրելուց պիտի լավ ջոկեիր, բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ եթե իրա վրա ռեալ հարձակվեն, ինքը հետ կմնա, դու իրան հա մեծ շների հետ խաղացրու, վազացրու, մկաները զարգացրու, դրանով կոմպեսացրու:
Բացի դրանից ինձ թվում է դոբերմանը կռվացնելու համար չես վերցրել, իսկ մյուս դեպքերում, երբ քեզ կապվի, վերջնական տեր ընդունի, քեզ կպաշպանի, ուղղակի դրսում մի թող սաղ սիրեն կամ սաղի վրա թռնի, խոսա վրեն: Ես օրինակ թողնում եմ երեխեքը սիրեն, որտև չէի ուզում երեխեքի հանդեպ չնչին ագրեսիա ունենա, բայց հատկապես տղաներին չեմ թողնում սիրեն, եթե ինքը չմոտանա, իսկ ինքը միայն շան հոտ առնելուց է մոտ գնում :Jpit: 
Ու էտ շատ լավ է, որ մեկից օտար շուն տեսնելուց չի հարձակվում, էտ պահը, որ մնա, շատ ավելի հանգիստ կլինի ու էլի կրկնում եմ, էտ չի նշանակում, որ իրա վրա ռեալ հարձակվեն, ինքը հետ կմնա: Դու իրա դուխը մի կտրի կարևորը:
Իսկ մնացածը, օրինակ իմ շունը չնայած երբեք ոչ մի շան առջև տենց գլուխ-մլուխ չի իջացրել փոքրուց, բայց գդե-տը մի տարեկանից էլ ոչ մի տղա շուն չընդունեց(քո դեպքում աղջիկ շների հանդեպ կարա տենց լինի հետո), հիմա օտար շուն է տեսնում տարածքում, պատրաստ է գզզել :Jpit:  Մեջտեղը ես եմ տուժում :Jpit: 
Հիմա քոնն էլ կարող է փոխվի:

----------


## Գրիգոր

> Վաշե զարմանալի է, որ ձաքի վրա հաչում են, բայց դու մի հատ ուրիշ շուն ճարի, բաց թող, թող գզզվեն ու դաժե եթե կծվի, սուսուկացա չանես, կասես ապրես, ու էտ ոճի բան, բայց տոնտ փափուկ չլինի: 
> Հա մեկ էլ շունտ բնավորությամբ լիդեր չէ, եթե անծանոթ շան մոտ գլուխը իջացնում է, չնայած ձագ է, խակ է հլը, կլջանա, բայց մեկ է, ընտրելուց պիտի լավ ջոկեիր, բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ եթե իրա վրա ռեալ հարձակվեն, ինքը հետ կմնա, դու իրան հա մեծ շների հետ խաղացրու, վազացրու, մկաները զարգացրու, դրանով կոմպեսացրու:
> Բացի դրանից ինձ թվում է դոբերմանը կռվացնելու համար չես վերցրել, իսկ մյուս դեպքերում, երբ քեզ կապվի, վերջնական տեր ընդունի, քեզ կպաշպանի, ուղղակի դրսում մի թող սաղ սիրեն կամ սաղի վրա թռնի, խոսա վրեն: Ես օրինակ թողնում եմ երեխեքը սիրեն, որտև չէի ուզում երեխեքի հանդեպ չնչին ագրեսիա ունենա, բայց հատկապես տղաներին չեմ թողնում սիրեն, եթե ինքը չմոտանա, իսկ ինքը միայն շան հոտ առնելուց է մոտ գնում
> Ու էտ շատ լավ է, որ մեկից օտար շուն տեսնելուց չի հարձակվում, էտ պահը, որ մնա, շատ ավելի հանգիստ կլինի ու էլի կրկնում եմ, էտ չի նշանակում, որ իրա վրա ռեալ հարձակվեն, ինքը հետ կմնա: Դու իրա դուխը մի կտրի կարևորը:
> Իսկ մնացածը, օրինակ իմ շունը չնայած երբեք ոչ մի շան առջև տենց գլուխ-մլուխ չի իջացրել փոքրուց, բայց գդե-տը մի տարեկանից էլ ոչ մի տղա շուն չընդունեց(քո դեպքում աղջիկ շների հանդեպ կարա տենց լինի հետո), հիմա օտար շուն է տեսնում տարածքում, պատրաստ է գզզել Մեջտեղը ես եմ տուժում
> Հիմա քոնն էլ կարող է փոխվի:


Սենց ասեմ.... ինքը ամբողջ ազգով տակով լրիվ մաքուր դոբերմանա, ու չկա ոչ մի խառնուրդ... ու ենքան սիրուն ա, որ բոլորը հիանում են... ու շատ փայլուն ա... ինքը, դե իհարկե, տան շունա... բայց հենց իրա մեջից եղել ա, որ չի թողնում ոչ մեկ իրան սիրի անծանթներից... բացառությամբ երեխեքի... էտ իրա մեջիցա եղել.... վստահ եմ, որ զգա մեր ընտանիքից մեկնումեկին վտանգ ա սպառնում, կհոշոտի, բայց էտ շան հետ, չգիտեմ, երևի ուղղակի ուզումա խաղա... որովհետեև դեռ 3 ամսականում, որ շաաատ պուճուր էր, մի հատ կատաղած պիտբուլ տեսավ իրան, վրա տվեց, ինքն էլ  ընգել էր հետեվից... չէր վախեցել.... չգիտեմ, էլի եմ լսել, որ փոքրա, կմեծանա ավելի ռիսկով կլինի... սպասենք... համենայն դեպս շատ մարդիկ մեկնաբանում են այսպես.... ուզումա խաղա, իրան բան չեն անում, ինքն էլ չի անում...

----------


## Kita

> Սենց ասեմ.... ինքը ամբողջ ազգով տակով լրիվ մաքուր դոբերմանա, ու չկա ոչ մի խառնուրդ... ու ենքան սիրուն ա, որ բոլորը հիանում են... ու շատ փայլուն ա... ինքը, դե իհարկե, տան շունա... բայց հենց իրա մեջից եղել ա, որ չի թողնում ոչ մեկ իրան սիրի անծանթներից... բացառությամբ երեխեքի... էտ իրա մեջիցա եղել.... վստահ եմ, որ զգա մեր ընտանիքից մեկնումեկին վտանգ ա սպառնում, կհոշոտի, բայց էտ շան հետ, չգիտեմ, երևի ուղղակի ուզումա խաղա... որովհետեև դեռ 3 ամսականում, որ շաաատ պուճուր էր, մի հատ կատաղած պիտբուլ տեսավ իրան, վրա տվեց, ինքն էլ  ընգել էր հետեվից... չէր վախեցել.... չգիտեմ, էլի եմ լսել, որ փոքրա, կմեծանա ավելի ռիսկով կլինի... սպասենք... համենայն դեպս շատ մարդիկ մեկնաբանում են այսպես.... ուզումա խաղա, իրան բան չեն անում, ինքն էլ չի անում...


Մաքուրը կապ չունի, ցանակցած ցեղի մեջ կարող է վախկոտ շուն լինի, կամ տենց սարքեն:
Բայց էտ ճիշտ է, ինքը փոքր է, հլը կլրջանա: Կարևորը ձեզ կպաշպանի, դու տես հետո ոնց ես քաշվելու, որ սկսի պատասխան տալ :LOL:  Մեջտեղը դու ես գզզվում :Jpit:

----------


## Գրիգոր

> Մաքուրը կապ չունի, ցանակցած ցեղի մեջ կարող է վախկոտ շուն լինի, կամ տենց սարքեն:
> Բայց էտ ճիշտ է, ինքը փոքր է, հլը կլրջանա: Կարևորը ձեզ կպաշպանի, դու տես հետո ոնց ես քաշվելու, որ սկսի պատասխան տալ Մեջտեղը դու ես գզզվում


Շնորհակալ եմ օգնության համար..... գիտեմ............ հիմա էլ պակաս չեմ գզզվում..
Մեկ մեկ ինձ թվումա ինքնա ինձ տարել վազացնելու ոչ թե ես իրան... ենքան արագա վազում որ ես իմ երկար ոտքերով հազիվ եմ հասցնում քաշելով  գնամ... մանավանդ երբ կատու ա տեսնում...

----------


## Աբելյան

Հոլիվուդյան ժպիտ

Շրեկ 2

----------

Ariadna (25.12.2010), Inna (08.01.2011), Kita (26.12.2010), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Moonwalker (25.12.2010), Rammstein (26.12.2010), Skeptic (10.01.2011), Yeghoyan (10.01.2011), Yevuk (09.01.2011), Դատարկություն (05.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (25.12.2010), Հայկօ (26.12.2010), Մանանա (25.12.2010), Մանուլ (11.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Հայկ, էն երկրորդ կատվի հայացքը տեսա, քեզ նմանացրի:  :Secret:  :Unsure: 
Նեղանալ չկա…

----------

VisTolog (08.01.2011)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ամանորյա նվերը :Jpit:  



Էս էլ բոնուս :Jpit:  Իրար տանել չեն կարողանում :LOL:

----------

Adriano (10.01.2011), Arpine (02.09.2011), CactuSoul (17.01.2011), einnA (10.01.2011), erexa (09.01.2011), Farfalla (10.01.2011), Gayl (08.01.2011), Inna (08.01.2011), Kita (09.01.2011), Kuk (09.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011), Nadine (19.01.2011), paniaG (12.01.2011), Rammstein (08.01.2011), Shah (17.01.2011), Skeptic (10.01.2011), Smokie (10.01.2011), VisTolog (08.01.2011), Yeghoyan (09.01.2011), Yevuk (09.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (08.01.2011), Լեո (21.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (10.01.2011), Հարդ (08.01.2011), Մանուլ (11.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2011), Շինարար (08.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.01.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Դավո ինչ լավն ա: :Love:

----------

Skeptic (10.01.2011), Դատարկություն (16.01.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Դմբլդոխ հայացքով :Love:

----------

aerosmith (17.01.2011), Arpine (02.09.2011), CactuSoul (17.01.2011), Chuk (11.01.2011), einnA (25.01.2011), Moonwalker (11.01.2011), Nadine (19.01.2011), paniaG (12.01.2011), Skeptic (17.01.2011), Դատարկություն (16.01.2011), Լեո (21.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (25.01.2011), Մանուլ (25.01.2011), ՆանՍ (19.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դմբլդոխ հայացքով


 :Love:  :Love: 
Թեմային չնայեի, կիմանայի խաղալիք ա: :Jpit:

----------


## Kita

Լոկիս :Love:  Իրա անմեղ ձևերով :Jpit:

----------

aerosmith (17.01.2011), ArmSOAD (17.02.2011), CactuSoul (17.01.2011), Chuk (17.01.2011), einnA (25.01.2011), erexa (18.01.2011), Gayl (17.01.2011), Lusinamara (17.02.2011), Nadine (19.01.2011), Rammstein (17.01.2011), Shah (17.01.2011), Skeptic (17.01.2011), Smokie (17.01.2011), Դատարկություն (17.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (25.01.2011), Մանուլ (25.01.2011), ՆանՍ (19.01.2011), Ռեդ (17.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2011), Սլիմ (25.01.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Kita ջան , բայց կարելիա ապարատի  спичка-ն միացրած նկարել??? ինչքանով, որ տեղյակ եմ ռուսական ֆորումներից, չի կարելի։

----------


## Inna

:Love:

----------

Ariadna (25.01.2011), CactuSoul (17.01.2011), einnA (25.01.2011), erexa (18.01.2011), Kita (17.01.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Nadine (19.01.2011), Skeptic (17.01.2011), Smokie (17.01.2011), Դատարկություն (17.01.2011), Լեո (21.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (25.01.2011), Մանուլ (25.01.2011), Սլիմ (25.01.2011)

----------


## erexa

> Լոկիս Իրա անմեղ ձևերով


Էս շան եղունգները խի չեք կտրու՞մ  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## paniaG

Բլուզը Պռադայա :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (25.01.2011), davidus (25.01.2011), einnA (25.01.2011), erexa (25.01.2011), Inna (17.02.2011), Kita (25.01.2011), Malxas (25.01.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Shah (17.02.2011), Skeptic (25.01.2011), Smokie (25.01.2011), Դատարկություն (27.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (21.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (25.01.2011), Մանուլ (25.01.2011), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2011), Սլիմ (25.01.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Լոկիս Իրա անմեղ ձևերով


Դալմատինների համար ուշքս գնում ա:  :Love:  Ես էլ սրան նման Լորդ ունեի ժամանակին: Ախր շատ սիրուն են է: Հատկապես որ վազում են...  :Blush:

----------

Kita (17.02.2011), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ուրեմն ես հասրել եմ պահել դալմատինչիկիս, 2 թութակ, ու հիմա կանգ եմ առել 3 "գերմանամկների" վրա  :Wink:  Էս էլ իրանց ջրիկ վիճակները՝

5649_105600008646_649908646_2236729_770772_n.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (17.02.2011), davidus (22.02.2011), Inna (17.02.2011), Shah (17.02.2011), Դատարկություն (21.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (21.02.2011), Մանուլ (17.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Շունս 2008թ. ամռանը, երբ դեռ շնիկ էր  :Love: 

Անունն էլ Բալակ՝ ի պատիվ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստ Միխայել Բալակի  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011), CactuSoul (22.02.2011), Gayl (21.02.2011), Inna (21.02.2011), Kita (21.02.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Smokie (22.02.2011), Դատարկություն (21.02.2011), Դարք (21.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (21.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (21.02.2011), Մանուլ (22.02.2011), ՆանՍ (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kita

Լեո բա ինչ-որ պառոդա է, դե դվառնաշկա? :Love:

----------


## Smokie

Լեո ինչ մռութն էր: :Love:  Բա իրա մեծ աչքերը: :Rolleyes: 

Ի՞նչ էր ուզում շալվարիցդ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո բա ինչ-որ պառոդա է, դե դվառնաշկա?


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ցեղատեսակի ա, բայց էնքան էլ հասարակ շուն չէ, որովհետև դա պապայիս են նվիրել: Դժվար սովորական «դվառնյաշկա» նվիրեին  :Jpit:  

Բացի այդ էլ շատ հասկացող շուն ա  :Wink: 

Մեկ-մեկ պատահում էր ուրախությունից շատ էր գալիս քսմսվում ոտքերիս, ջղայնանում էի վրան, ինձնից նեղանում էր: Էդպիսի պահերին ինձնից ոչինչ չէր ընդունում, նույնիսկ միս էի տալիս, չէր ուտում: Բայց նույն միսը տալիս էի մեկ ուրիշ էր տալիս, վերցնում էր :d




> Լեո ինչ մռութն էր: Բա իրա մեծ աչքերը:
> 
> Ի՞նչ էր ուզում շալվարիցդ


Բնավորության շատ վատ գիծ ուներ փոքր ժամանակ, պիտի անընդհատ փորձեր շալվարիս փողքրից բռնել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2011), Smokie (22.02.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ցեղատեսակի ա, բայց էնքան էլ հասարակ շուն չէ, որովհետև դա պապայիս են նվիրել: Դժվար սովորական «դվառնյաշկա» նվիրեին  
> 
> Բացի այդ էլ շատ հասկացող շուն ա 
> 
> Մեկ-մեկ պատահում էր ուրախությունից շատ էր գալիս քսմսվում ոտքերիս, ջղայնանում էի վրան, ինձնից նեղանում էր: Էդպիսի պահերին ինձնից ոչինչ չէր ընդունում, նույնիսկ միս էի տալիս, չէր ուտում: Բայց նույն միսը տալիս էի մեկ ուրիշ էր տալիս, վերցնում էր :d
> 
> 
> 
> Բնավորության շատ վատ գիծ ուներ փոքր ժամանակ, պիտի անընդհատ փորձեր շալվարիս փողքրից բռնել


Լեո հասկացող շուն լինելը կապ չունի պառոդայի հետ :Jpit: 
Դու տես քանի պառոդիստի շուն փողոց անցնել գիտի ու քանի դվառնաշկա :Jpit: 

ԲԱ հիմիկվա նկար էլ դիր իյա :Jpit:  պահում էիր մեզնից :Beee:  :Tongue: 

Էտ շալվար կռծելը սաղ ձագերի գործն է :LOL:

----------

Ռուֆուս (22.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո հասկացող շուն լինելը կապ չունի պառոդայի հետ
> Դու տես քանի պառոդիստի շուն փողոց անցնել գիտի ու քանի դվառնաշկա


Դե դու հաստատ ինձնից լավ կիմանաս  :Wink:  , ես շներից էնքան էլ գլուխ չեմ հանում  :Blush: 




> ԲԱ հիմիկվա նկար էլ դիր իյա պահում էիր մեզնից


Հիմիկվա նկարներ կամ վիդեոներ չունեմ մոտս: Հենց գնամ Մարտունի, կնկարեմ կբերեմ (ինքն էնտեղ ա ապրում)  :Wink: 




> Էտ շալվար կռծելը սաղ ձագերի գործն է


 :Love:

----------

Kita (22.02.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ դվարնյաշկաներ ու խառնուրդ շներ ավելի խելացի են լինում, քան ցեղական շները  :Smile:

----------

davidus (22.02.2011), Malxas (23.02.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Մի բան հարցնեմ, խնդրում եմ չծիծաղեք: Շան եղունգները կտրում են? Էլ սալամաթ տեղ չի թողել էս անասունը ձեռքերիս վրա: Հեսա որ ամառն էլ եկավ կանցնի մարմնիս մյուս մասերին  :Sad:

----------


## davidus

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, խնդրում եմ չծիծաղեք: Շան եղունգները կտրում են? Էլ սալամաթ տեղ չի թողել էս անասունը ձեռքերիս վրա: Հեսա որ ամառն էլ եկավ կանցնի մարմնիս մյուս մասերին


Մալխաս ջան, կտրելը կտրում են։ Բայց որ մի քանի օր հանես ասֆալտի վրա վազացնես, կմաշվեն։ Աչքիս շատ փափկասուն են պահում շանդ...  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, կտրելը կտրում են։ Բայց որ մի քանի օր հանես ասֆալտի վրա վազացնես, կմաշվեն։ Աչքիս շատ փափկասուն են պահում շանդ...


Հողամասումա ֆռֆռում ու մեկ էլ տան կողքերը, բազալտի վրա.... տեսնենք երբ կմաշացնի..  :Sad:

----------


## davidus

> Հողամասումա ֆռֆռում ու մեկ էլ տան կողքերը, բազալտի վրա.... տեսնենք երբ կմաշացնի..


Եթե ուզում ես կտրի, ինչ ա եղել։ Զգույշ հանգիստ կտրի։ Դրանից ցավ չի զգում ինքը։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մալխաս ջան, կտրելը կտրում են։ Բայց որ մի քանի օր հանես ասֆալտի վրա վազացնես, կմաշվեն։ Աչքիս շատ փափկասուն են պահում շանդ...


Ինչքան գիտեմ չեմ կտրում, համենայն դեպս իմ անասնաբույժը արգելել ա տաքսայիս եղունգները կտրել: Ընդ որում տաքսայի եղունգները շատ երկար են, իրենք հող են սիրում փորում: Ավելի լավ ա չկտրես ու ասֆալտի վրա վազեցնես, էդպես կմաշվի: Իսկ ձմեռները երբ շատ ա երկարում շունս սիրում ա եղունգները կրծել կարճացնել  ::}:

----------


## Inna

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, խնդրում եմ չծիծաղեք: Շան եղունգները կտրում են? Էլ սալամաթ տեղ չի թողել էս անասունը ձեռքերիս վրա: Հեսա որ ամառն էլ եկավ կանցնի մարմնիս մյուս մասերին


Աաաա, ես ձեզ ոնց եմ հասկանում... :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (23.02.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Մի բան հարցնեմ, խնդրում եմ չծիծաղեք: Շան եղունգները կտրում են? Էլ սալամաթ տեղ չի թողել էս անասունը ձեռքերիս վրա: Հեսա որ ամառն էլ եկավ կանցնի մարմնիս մյուս մասերին


Մենք մերինինը մի անագմ ենք կտրել, 2.5 ամսականում, դե որտև էտ ժամանակ դրսում չէր վազզում ու ինքն իրան չէր մաշվի ու հատկապես էտ տարիքում իրենց եղունքները կատուներինի պես սուր են :Jpit: 

Բայց հիմա ինքնստինքյան մաշվում են, չնայած, որ շատ ուզի դաժե էս եղունգներով կարա քերծի :Jpit: 




> Եթե ուզում ես կտրի, ինչ ա եղել։ Զգույշ հանգիստ կտրի։ Դրանից ցավ չի զգում ինքը։


Հա ցավ չեն զգում, բայց ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե էտ եքա շանը ոնց են համոզելու էտ գործին :Jpit: , մենք մերին 2 հոգով բռնել էինք, էտ 2.5 ամսականում, տեսնեիր ինչ էր անում :LOL: 




> Ինչքան գիտեմ չեմ կտրում, համենայն դեպս իմ անասնաբույժը արգելել ա տաքսայիս եղունգները կտրել: Ընդ որում տաքսայի եղունգները շատ երկար են, իրենք հող են սիրում փորում: Ավելի լավ ա չկտրես ու ասֆալտի վրա վազեցնես, էդպես կմաշվի: Իսկ ձմեռները երբ շատ ա երկարում շունս սիրում ա եղունգները կրծել կարճացնել


ՀԱյկ ինձ թվում է տաքսա էր քոնը դրա համար :Think:  Բայց չգիտեմ, փոքր վախտ երևի կարելի է  նույնիսկ իրանց :Think: 
ԲԱյց Ռուբիկը իրա մոտ էտ կրելու գործիքը միշտ ունենում է :Jpit:  

Մի խոսքով միակ միջոցը, ասֆալտի վրա հատուկ վազացնելն է :Jpit:

----------

davidus (23.02.2011), Malxas (23.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ինչքան գիտեմ չեմ կտրում, համենայն դեպս իմ անասնաբույժը արգելել ա տաքսայիս եղունգները կտրել: Ընդ որում տաքսայի եղունգները շատ երկար են, իրենք հող են սիրում փորում: Ավելի լավ ա չկտրես ու ասֆալտի վրա վազեցնես, էդպես կմաշվի: Իսկ ձմեռները երբ շատ ա երկարում շունս սիրում ա եղունգները կրծել կարճացնել


Հայկ ջան, տան պայմաններում պահած շան եղունքները շատ հաճախ բնականորեն չեն մաշվում։ Գորգի ու պարկետի վրա ի՞նչ եղունգ մաշվել։ Սեփական տան բակում էլ հողերի մեջ մտնելուց էդքան էլ չի մաշվում։ Չկտրելու միակ այլընտրանքը երևի վազացնելն ա ասֆալտի վրա, բայց դե ամեն շուն էլ չի, որ վազելու համար խելքը իրանը չլինի։ 




> Հա ցավ չեն զգում, բայց ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե էտ եքա շանը ոնց են համոզելու էտ գործին, մենք մերին 2 հոգով բռնել էինք, էտ 2.5 ամսականում, տեսնեիր ինչ էր անում


 :Jpit:  Հա, ճիշտ ես, էդ կարա խնդիր լինի...  :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (23.02.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Մի հատ պոպոկ-ի կամար կյանքն էլ կտա չի խնայի..  :LOL:

----------

Ameli (19.06.2011), aragats (12.05.2011), Ariadna (04.04.2011), ArmSOAD (11.03.2011), Arpine (02.09.2011), CactuSoul (02.03.2011), Claudia Mori (03.06.2011), davidus (02.03.2011), EgoBrain (02.03.2011), Gayl (02.03.2011), Inna (25.03.2011), Nadine (23.06.2011), Smokie (10.03.2011), VisTolog (12.04.2011), Դատարկություն (02.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (02.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011), Սլիմ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լոկի  :Jpit: 

Երանությու՜ն  :Jpit: 



Ի՞նչ եք ուզում ինձանից  :Angry2: 



Չթողեցին քնեմ  :Sad: 



Ու՞ր ես իմ տիրուհի  :Xeloq:

----------

aragats (12.05.2011), Ariadna (04.04.2011), ArmSOAD (04.04.2011), Arpine (02.09.2011), CactuSoul (25.03.2011), Claudia Mori (03.06.2011), Gayl (25.03.2011), Inna (25.03.2011), Kita (04.04.2011), Kuk (04.04.2011), Moonwalker (25.03.2011), murmushka (22.07.2011), Rammstein (25.03.2011), Smokie (25.03.2011), VisTolog (25.03.2011), Yellow Raven (25.03.2011), Աթեիստ (04.04.2011), Դավիթ (04.04.2011), Ինչուիկ (04.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.06.2011)

----------


## Kita

Խի եմ ես նոր տեսնում շանս նկարները :Jpit: 

Պրիտոմ մտա, որ քցեմ էս նկարներից :LOL:  ::}: 

Չթողեցին քնելը հաստատ բան էին ուտում կոմպի մոտ, նայում էր :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (04.04.2011), Աթեիստ (04.04.2011), ՆանՍ (03.06.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Շունս արդեն սկսել է մարդկային լեզու հասկանալ (չնայած դա չի խանգարում, որ ինչ ուզում է անի) Երբ ասում եմ` Հըլա արի տես էս ինչ ես արել: Տեղից չի շարժվում, մի քայլ առաջ չի գալիս: Իսկ ուրիշ ժամանակ ինձանից առաջ է ընկնում...

----------


## aerosmith

Փնտրվում է տեր այս բարի ու գեղեցիկ շան համար։
Կխնդրեմ նաև տարածեք էլի։ Շատ լավ կլինի , որ վերջապես հանդիպի այնպիսի մարդու, ով հոգ կտանի ես հրաշքի մասին  :Smile: 
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2011), CactuSoul (12.04.2011), Claudia Mori (03.06.2011), Inna (12.04.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Smokie (15.04.2011), VisTolog (12.04.2011), Դատարկություն (12.04.2011), ՆանՍ (03.06.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Փնտրվում է տեր այս բարի ու գեղեցիկ շան համար։
> Կխնդրեմ նաև տարածեք էլի։ Շատ լավ կլինի , որ վերջապես հանդիպի այնպիսի մարդու, ով հոգ կտանի ես հրաշքի մասին 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ


Մռութ ա: Իսկ ինքը ինչ-որ Парода-ի է՞: Ինչ տարիքի է, ու նման բաներ...

----------


## aerosmith

ես ուղղակի տարածում եմ հայտարարությունըլ. Իսկ պառոդան տարիքը կասեմ երբ ես էլ իմանամ  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> ես ուղղակի տարածում եմ հայտարարությունըլ. Իսկ պառոդան տարիքը կասեմ երբ ես էլ իմանամ


ԲԱյց այս շունիկը արդեն տեր գտել է :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (02.07.2011)

----------


## davidus

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), ministr (08.05.2011), Moonwalker (03.06.2011), My World My Space (08.05.2011), Shah (09.05.2011), Smokie (09.05.2011), VisTolog (08.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

:Love: Շուստրի Լոկին ու միամիտ Լեդին
       "Արածում"  էին միասին... :Jpit: 

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6099/dsc00332uy.jpg

Kita-ն  ու  Ֆրեան, մեկել Լոկիի պլպլան աչքերը :Smile: 
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4895/dsc00336yk.jpg

----------

Claudia Mori (03.06.2011), Inna (03.06.2011), Մանուլ (02.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Շուստրի Լոկին ու միամիտ Լեդին
> "Արածում"  էին միասին...
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6099/dsc00332uy.jpg


Ուրիշ տեղ վերբեռնի էլի :Sad: . մենք էլ ենք ուզում նայենք, բայց imageshack-ը դեմ ա: :Jpit:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ուրիշ տեղ վերբեռնի էլի. մենք էլ ենք ուզում նայենք, բայց imageshack-ը դեմ ա:


Հիմա :Ok: :

http://i.imgur.com/pz719.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/h13Fl.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2011), Inna (03.10.2011), Moonwalker (03.06.2011), Nadine (23.06.2011), Skeptic (03.06.2011), Smokie (03.06.2011), Աբելյան (03.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2011), Սամվել (19.07.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչ լավն եք  :Smile:  Նանս, իսկ քո շունը պարոդա ունի՞:

----------

ՆանՍ (03.06.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ինչ լավն *եք*  Նանս, իսկ քո շունը պարոդա ունի՞:


Շնորհակալ *ենք* :Jpit: : 
Ռուֆուս ջան դալմատինեցի ու  պիտբուլի խառնուրդ ա :

----------


## Artyom

Կատուս





> *Կատու*-ի խոսքերից
> 
> Արևը ժեշտ ա ծռում

----------

Ameli (22.10.2011), aragats (02.07.2011), armen9494 (16.02.2012), Arpine (03.08.2011), CactuSoul (22.07.2011), Claudia Mori (18.07.2011), Inna (02.07.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Moonwalker (20.06.2011), Nadine (23.06.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Skeptic (19.06.2011), Smokie (20.06.2011), VisTolog (19.06.2011), Աբելյան (19.06.2011), Դատարկություն (19.06.2011), ՆանՍ (22.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Կոկո ջան, էս քո մասին ա ասված, կներես որ ստե քեզնից բանբասում եմ, բայց ինչ ճիշտն ա՝ ճիշտն ա, էլ չեմ ղմշում կողքդ կանաչեղեն դնեմ, կամ վարունգ խրթխրթացնեմ  :Sad: , բայց մեկ ա շատ եմ սիրում քեզ պստոս  :Love:  :Pardon: 

Կոկո Կուտունյո-Կուտուզով

----------

aerosmith (02.07.2011), aragats (02.07.2011), Arpine (03.08.2011), Artyom (22.10.2011), CactuSoul (22.07.2011), Claudia Mori (18.07.2011), Inna (02.07.2011), Kita (18.07.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Moonwalker (02.07.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Skeptic (02.07.2011), Smokie (02.07.2011), Աբելյան (05.07.2011), Գեա (02.07.2011), Դատարկություն (01.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2011), ՆանՍ (19.07.2011), Սամվել (19.07.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Բարեւ ձեզ, ես 4 օրական եմ, իմ անունը Տարտուգա է  :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (22.10.2011), aragats (18.07.2011), Artyom (18.07.2011), CactuSoul (22.07.2011), Inna (18.07.2011), Kita (18.07.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Renata (03.10.2011), Smokie (18.07.2011), Արէա (19.07.2011), Դատարկություն (18.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (02.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (18.07.2011), Սամվել (19.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

5 օր առաջ այս օրը, մեզ հարազատ դարձած փիսոն լքեց մեզ:  :Sad: 
Անցյալ տարի հոկտեմերին, երբ նա մի քանի օրեկան էր, բերեցինք մեր բնակարան ու պահեցինք, կերակրեցինք, խնամեզինք: Ամիսներ շարունակ բնակություն հաստատելով մեր տանը, դարձավ հարազատ կենդանի մեր ընտանիքին: Երբ տեղափոխվեցինք առանձնատուն արդեն հնարավորություն կար ազատություն տալու, և մենք իրեն փորձեցինք ընտելացնել բակին: Մի օր դուրսն էր, մի օր տանը… ու դա տևեց մի քանի օր ու նա արդեն իրեն շատ լավ էր զգում բակում: Արդեն էլ տուն չէինք թողնում: Նա 9 ամսեկան է:  :Smile: 
Մի օր, առավոտյան, զարմալի դատարկություն էր բակում, չկար փիսոն, չէր եկել իր կերը ուտելու: Դա տևեց 1,2,3,4 օր, ու 5-րդ օրը երեկոյան 22:00 - ի սահմաններում կարծես ճակատամարտից վերադարձած լիներ: Աչքերի ներքևի մասում թարախակալված, մարմինը բզկտված, հետնամասը՝ ամենահավորն էր: Մենք արդեն մտածում էինք, որ կսատկի:  :Sad:  
Անցավ մի քանի ժամ, և քթին խաշած խոզի միս մոտեցրեցինք, սկսեց հոտոտել, բայց չկերավ, անգամ այն դեպքում, երբ բռնի ուժով փորձեցինք այն մտցնել բերանը: Մի ժամ անց իջավ, քայլեց, կարծես ինչոր բան էր ուզում, ջուրը դրեցինք ու սկսեց ջուր խմել:  :Smile: 
Եվ այսպես այս պահին ինքը իմ անկողնուն ննջում ա… տեսնենք ո՞նց կլինի մեր շատ սիրելի կենդանու վիճակը:

----------

Ameli (22.10.2011), armen9494 (16.02.2012), erexa (22.07.2011), Inna (22.07.2011), Smokie (28.07.2011), Արէա (22.07.2011), ՆանՍ (22.07.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

Քո գրածից եզրակացրեցի որ փիսոն որձա, լավ կանեք որ դուրսին չսովորացնեք, այդպես ավելի ապահով կլինի իրա համար, համել ախպերի մեջ չի մտնի, ցանկանում եմ առողջություն ձեր  փիսիկին:

----------


## Inna

> Քո գրածից եզրակացրեցի որ փիսոն որձա, լավ կանեք որ դուրսին չսովորացնեք, այդպես ավելի ապահով կլինի իրա համար, համել ախպերի մեջ չի մտնի, ցանկանում եմ առողջություն ձեր  փիսիկին:


Մերսի, բայց մեր փիսոն էգ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Մելտա

Ես թութակ եմ պահել սատկելա :Sad:  հիմա ջրային կրիա եմ պահում փոքր.....բայց ուզում եմ շուն պահեմ,շաաատ եմ ուզում....երեխեք ով ունի mops պառոդաի  շուն,խնդրում,ով ունի,թող արձագանքի....

----------


## Ariadna

Իմ շունիկը  :Smile:  Օգոստոսի 15-ին կդառնա 2 տարեկան։ 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

Ameli (22.10.2011), CactuSoul (03.08.2011), Chuk (03.08.2011), Claudia Mori (22.10.2011), erexa (03.08.2011), Inna (03.10.2011), Kita (03.08.2011), Lusina (03.08.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Moonwalker (03.08.2011), Nadine (09.11.2011), Rammstein (03.08.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Smokie (06.08.2011), Դատարկություն (03.08.2011), Ժունդիայի (03.08.2011), Ձայնալար (03.08.2011), ՆանՍ (09.11.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Իմ շունիկը  Օգոստոսի 15-ին կդառնա 2 տարեկան։


Չիտա :Love: 
Չխափնվեք իրա անմեղ հայացքին :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (02.10.2011)

----------


## John

Էն Ջակին սնդիկ  է լրիվ՝ չհաջողացրեցի նկարեմ, իսկ Ջուկին չգիտեմ ուր էր շտապում՝ հասցրեցի մի պահ ֆիքսեմ... 
0178.jpg

----------

aragats (22.10.2011), Ariadna (22.10.2011), Artyom (22.10.2011), Claudia Mori (22.10.2011), Inna (22.10.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Nadine (09.11.2011), Smokie (09.11.2011), Աբելյան (22.10.2011), Դատարկություն (22.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Մենք մեծացել ենք :Smile:

----------

aragats (22.10.2011), Artyom (22.10.2011), Inna (22.10.2011), Kita (23.10.2011), Lusinamara (22.10.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Smokie (09.11.2011), Դատարկություն (22.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երեխեք, հատկապես կատու պահողներ, ինձ օգնություն է պետք։  :Sad: 
Երկու օր է՝ Բոքոնիկս մի տեսակ է երևում։ Առաջվա աշխուժությունը չկա, ձայնն էլ ոնց որ մի տեսակ կտրված լինի։ Համ էլ փորիկը կարծես ավելի է կլորացել։ Կարող է էս վերջինը աչքիս է երևում, բայց դե... Տանը քիչ եմ լինում, աչքիս դեմը չի, անընդհատ վախենում եմ՝ մի բան լինի։ Ծանոթ մասնագետ ունե՞ք՝ մի հատ տանենք մոտը, նայի՝ հո լուրջ բան չկա՞։ Թե չէ կգժվեմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> Երեխեք, հատկապես կատու պահողներ, ինձ օգնություն է պետք։ 
> Երկու օր է՝ Բոքոնիկս մի տեսակ է երևում։ Առաջվա աշխուժությունը չկա, ձայնն էլ ոնց որ մի տեսակ կտրված լինի։ Համ էլ փորիկը կարծես ավելի է կլորացել։ Կարող է էս վերջինը աչքիս է երևում, բայց դե... Տանը քիչ եմ լինում, աչքիս դեմը չի, անընդհատ վախենում եմ՝ մի բան լինի։ Ծանոթ մասնագետ ունե՞ք՝ մի հատ տանենք մոտը, նայի՝ հո լուրջ բան չկա՞։ Թե չէ կգժվեմ...


099644506
010644506 
Ռուբիկ
Մեր բժիշկն է :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> 099644506
> 010644506 
> Ռուբիկ
> Մեր բժիշկն է


Ապրես, Կիտ ջան։ Մասիվից է, հա՞։ Հնարավո՞ր է հենց իր տուն տանել։

----------


## Kita

> Ապրես, Կիտ ջան։ Մասիվից է, հա՞։ Հնարավո՞ր է հենց իր տուն տանել։


Հնարավոր է նույնիսկ ինքը գա :Smile:  մի 3000-5000 է վերցնելու :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Իմ ավազակը  :Love: 
Հազիվ եմ կարողացել քսանքանի նկարից մի-երկու հատ գտնել, որ լրիվ ֆոկուսից ընկած չլինի։ Սնդիկ է լրիվ...  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2013), Ameli (13.11.2011), aragats (14.11.2011), Ariadna (13.11.2011), CactuSoul (04.12.2011), Claudia Mori (25.11.2011), E-la Via (25.11.2011), Inna (15.11.2011), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Monk (25.11.2011), Nadine (30.11.2011), Rammstein (13.11.2011), Ripsim (21.11.2011), Smokie (14.11.2011), Աբելյան (21.11.2011), Արէա (13.11.2011), ՆանՍ (21.11.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ ուզում են բաժանել իմ հրաշքից...  :Sad:

----------

aragats (24.11.2011), CactuSoul (04.12.2011), Inna (21.11.2011), Ripsim (26.11.2011), Smokie (27.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Վուխ էս ինչ լավն ա, հեսա ես էլ եմ պահելու  :Smile:

----------

Inna (21.11.2011), Ripsim (24.11.2011), Smokie (21.11.2011), Աբելյան (21.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013)

----------


## Ameli

Կոկոսիկի ներկայացումը  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (24.11.2011), Arpine (24.11.2011), Artyom (25.11.2011), CactuSoul (04.12.2011), Freeman (26.11.2011), Ripsim (24.11.2011), Smokie (25.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Վուխ էս ինչ լավն ա, հեսա ես էլ եմ պահելու


Արէա ջան, ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ խոսքը փիսո պահելու մասին է  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Երեխեք կարող է փիսո ուզենաք? 2-3 ամսական, գիշերն եմ գտել, սառած էր ու լացում էր, սիրտս չգնաց, դուրսը թողնեի էս ցրտին :Sad: 
ԲԱյց մինչ առավոտ կարա մնա, այդ պայմանով եմ տուն բերել... Մաման կատունեերից զզվում է + Լոկին, տունը գժանոց է մի խոսքով...
Սա էլ նկարներ, անհաջող, սնդիկ է էլի... ու ոնց-որ թե աղջիկ :Jpit: )

----------

Smokie (25.11.2011), Դատարկություն (16.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ խոսքը փիսո պահելու մասին է


Հա, առաջ շուն էի ուզում, բայց հիմա մտածում եմ փիսիկ պահեմ: Բայց ցավն էն ա , որ մենակ ես եմ տենց մտածում  :Smile:  Տնեցիները ավելի շուտ ինձ տնից կհանեն, քան կհամաձայնեն որևէ կենդանու ներկայությանը մեր տանը  :Sad: 

բայց դե ես էլ միամիտներից չեմ  :Smile:  կամաց կամաց ոնց որ թե համոզում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Հա, առաջ շուն էի ուզում, բայց հիմա մտածում եմ փիսիկ պահեմ: Բայց ցավն էն ա , որ մենակ ես եմ տենց մտածում  Տնեցիները ավելի շուտ ինձ տնից կհանեն, քան կհամաձայնեն որևէ կենդանու ներկայությանը մեր տանը 
> 
> բայց դե ես էլ միամիտներից չեմ  կամաց կամաց ոնց որ թե համոզում եմ


Իսկ չի լինի սուպրիզ անես էս համով ձագուկով? :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ չի լինի սուպրիզ անես էս համով ձագուկով?


 :Sad:  դեռ պատրաստ չեն: Եղանակներն էլ թարսի պես ցրտոտ են, իսկ ես էս ցրտին տնից դուրս արվելու տրամադրություն հեչ չունեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

[QUOTE=Kita;2306694]Երեխեք կարող է փիսո ուզենաք? 2-3 ամսական, գիշերն եմ գտել, սառած էր ու լացում էր, սիրտս չգնաց, դուրսը թողնեի էս ցրտին :Sad: 
ԲԱյց մինչ առավոտ կարա մնա, այդ պայմանով եմ տուն բերել... Մաման կատունեերից զզվում է + Լոկին, տունը գժանոց է մի խոսքով...
Սա էլ նկարներ, անհաջող, սնդիկ է էլի... ու ոնց-որ թե աղջիկ :Jpit: )



Երեխեք էս համովին ուզող չկա? շատ խելացի փիսո է ու շտապ տեր է փնտրում :Smile: 
Կատու պահելը հեշտ է :Smile:  Համոզվեք :Smile: 
Ընկերներին հարցրեք, տեսեք ուզող չկա :Smile:  
Էլի եմ ասում շատ շտապ է պետք տեր :Sad:

----------


## armen9494

:Love: 
ոնց որ տոչնի էս պահը լինի (0:38-0:54), մի ալարեք, նայեք  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (16.02.2012), Inna (16.02.2012), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Smokie (16.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քութիկս մի ամսեկան

Ու քութիկս արդեն երեք ամսեկան

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2013), CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Claudia Mori (26.01.2013), keyboard (26.01.2013), kitty (04.05.2015), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Nadine (26.01.2013), Rammstein (26.01.2013), Sagittarius (26.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Tiger29 (26.01.2013), Valentina (02.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.01.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013), Գալաթեա (26.01.2013), Հայկօ (26.01.2013), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013), Ուլուանա (26.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Քութիկս մի ամսեկան
> 
> Ու քութիկս արդեն երեք ամսեկան


Սիրեեեեմ, Թբիլիսիում տեսա 700$ ուզեց վերջի գին, մոտս 500 էր չտվեց, ես էլ զայրացա, բայց հիմա Լաբրադոր ունեմ, ապրիլին ցուցահանդեսի ենք:

----------

Smokie (01.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյա, ինչ կայֆն ա  խոհանոցդ  :Love:   :LOL:  
Շունիկն էլ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), keyboard (26.01.2013), Kita (03.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.01.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013), Հայկօ (26.01.2013), Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Քութիկս մի ամսեկան


աաա՜, էս ինչ լավն ա :Love:  

չխփեք, բայց շան ձագի փոքր էրեխուց շատ եմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կյանք ա, վա՜խ  :Love: 

Անունն ի՞նչ ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլ էլ առաջին անգամ կարանտինից հետո դուրս եմ հանել: Խելագարվում ա ձյան համար. մեջը սիբիրի ու ալյասկայի գեները խոսում են:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), keyboard (26.01.2013), Kita (03.04.2013), Rammstein (26.01.2013), Ruby Rue (26.01.2013), Sagittarius (26.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Tiger29 (26.01.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013), Նիկեա (02.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կյանք ա, վա՜խ 
> 
> Անունն ի՞նչ ա:


Բարի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Valentina (02.04.2013), Արամ (13.01.2018), Արէա (26.01.2013), Հայկօ (26.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ լավ քութիկ ա  :Smile: ։ Բա մռութ աչուկնե՜րը  :Love: ։
Ինձ թվաց՝ անունը հենց Քութիկ ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվաց՝ անունը հենց Քութիկ ա։


Չէ, բայց էնքան եմ քութիկ-քութիկ ասել, որ երկու անունին էլ սովորել ա:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էլ էլ առաջին անգամ կարանտինից հետո դուրս եմ հանել: Խելագարվում ա ձյան համար. մեջը սիբիրի ու ալյասկայի գեները խոսում են:


Հրա՜շք  :Love: 
Ո՜նց կսիրեի...

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013)

----------


## Aurora

Lulu :Smile: 
image.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Sagittarius (26.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2013), Նիկեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Լեոնարդոն, նույն ինքը՝ ԼեՕ:



Հերիք չի ես եմ կաթսայից ուտում, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ թութակս:


Բարի՜...

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2013), CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (02.04.2013), Rammstein (02.04.2013), Sagittarius (01.04.2013), Smokie (02.04.2013), Two-Face (02.04.2013), Valentina (02.04.2013), Այբ (02.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2013), Նիկեա (02.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.04.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

ես պահում եմ շուն չնայած նրան որ շատ կատաղի է ես նրան շատ եմ սիրում

----------

Նիկեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Ես էլ եմ շուն պահում:Արդեն երեք տարեկան է,անունն էլ Բոբի:Իրա հետ էնքան եմ կապվել որ մեկ-մեկ ԱԽՊԵՐՍ եմ ասում:Էնքան խելացի աչքեր ունի:Ինձ թվում է թե նա ինձ բոլորից լավ է հասկանում

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Քութիկս մի ամսեկան
> 
> Ու քութիկս արդեն երեք ամսեկան


Տրիբուն ձյաձյա շատ եմ ուզում  քո շունիկին տեսնել, համ էլ կծանոթանանք  :Jpit:  Մի օր  ակումբային բացօթյա հանդիպմանը բեր էլի  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (02.04.2013), CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Rammstein (02.04.2013), Smokie (02.04.2013), Valentina (02.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյաձյա շատ եմ ուզում  քո շունիկին տեսնել, համ էլ կծանոթանանք  Մի օր  ակումբային բացօթյա հանդիպմանը բեր էլի


Անպայման ...  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (04.04.2013)

----------


## Kita

Իյա Տրիբուն  :Smile:  ԴՈւ էլ անցար մեր շարքերը))))) 
Ծանոթացնենք, քանի փոքր է շունդ)))))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իյա Տրիբուն  ԴՈւ էլ անցար մեր շարքերը))))) 
> Ծանոթացնենք, քանի փոքր է շունդ)))))


Էլ փոքր չի .... տավար ա դառել ...  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Էլ փոքր չի .... տավար ա դառել ...


Հա էտ հեչ :Jpit:  ասեմ քեզ որ դա դեռ սկիզբն է  :LOL: 
Ստեղ կարևորը մի տարեկան չչկա չէ դեռ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա էտ հեչ ասեմ քեզ որ դա դեռ սկիզբն է 
> Ստեղ կարևորը մի տարեկան չչկա չէ դեռ?


Գիտեմ  :Smile: 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1365063780.941513.jpg
Էսօր էղավ 6 ամսեկան:

----------

Alphaone (04.04.2013), CactuSoul (04.04.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Valentina (04.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Գիտեմ 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1365063780.941513.jpg
> Էսօր էղավ 6 ամսեկան:


Ի՜նչ լավն ա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քութիկս ու իրա ընկերուհին՝ Մայան: Մայայի աչքերը տարբեր գույնի են  :Love: 

IMG_7272.jpgIMG_7350.jpgIMG_7379.jpgIMG_7396.jpgIMG_7412.jpg

----------

Alphaone (14.04.2013), Enna Adoly (19.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Mephistopheles (19.10.2013), Rammstein (14.04.2013), Smokie (14.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (14.04.2013), Աթեիստ (14.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (14.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Էն պուճուր մռութ շունիկը մեծացել ա :Sad:  :Cray:

----------


## Alphaone

Գազանի՜կ, էս ինչ լավն ես դու...

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Այս պահի դրությամբ թութակ ունեմ, ձկներ ու կրիա:  :Smile: 
Համապատասխան թեմա չգտա, առիթից օգտվելով մի հարց տամ՝ քանի որ մեր տունը եդքան էլ տաք չի, իսկ լսել եմ կրիան տաք պիտի մնա, էս ցուրտ եղանակներին կրիային /ակվարիումի կրիա ա/ ձկների հետ եմ քցում, ենտեղ տաքացուցիչ կա: Ձկներս մեծ են, ենպես որ վախ չկա որ կուտեն իրար, բայց կրիան մտածում եմ մեղք ա ամբողջ օրը մեծ ակվարիումում մնա, չեմ կարում մի բան դնեմ, որ ակվարիումի մեջ երբ ուզենա ցամաք բարձրանա: Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք անեմ  :Think:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.10.2013), Vardik! (19.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Այս պահի դրությամբ թութակ ունեմ, ձկներ ու կրիա: 
> Համապատասխան թեմա չգտա, առիթից օգտվելով մի հարց տամ՝ քանի որ մեր տունը եդքան էլ տաք չի, իսկ լսել եմ կրիան տաք պիտի մնա, էս ցուրտ եղանակներին կրիային /ակվարիումի կրիա ա/ ձկների հետ եմ քցում, ենտեղ տաքացուցիչ կա: Ձկներս մեծ են, ենպես որ վախ չկա որ կուտեն իրար, բայց կրիան մտածում եմ մեղք ա ամբողջ օրը մեծ ակվարիումում մնա, չեմ կարում մի բան դնեմ, որ ակվարիումի մեջ երբ ուզենա ցամաք բարձրանա: Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք անեմ


Շատ էլ ճիշտ ես մտածում, էտ կենդանուն ուր ես առավոտից իրիկուն ակվարիումի մեջ պահում???
Ուրեմն տես ինչ ես անում... կրիային նվիրում ես ԻՆՁ, մինչև գարուն բզբզում եմ հետը, հետո տենց :LOL: ...
Կամ էլ կրիայիդ ուտում ես գարունը նորն ես առնում (կուզես մոռթելու ձևն ասեմ??)...

----------


## My World My Space

> Շատ էլ ճիշտ ես մտածում, էտ կենդանուն ուր ես առավոտից իրիկուն ակվարիումի մեջ պահում???
> Ուրեմն տես ինչ ես անում... *կրիային նվիրում ես ԻՆՁ, մինչև գարուն բզբզում եմ հետը*, հետո տենց...
> Կամ էլ կրիայիդ ուտում ես գարունը նորն ես առնում (կուզես մոռթելու ձևն ասեմ??)...


Գել, էս ի՞նչ իզվռաշեն գրառում էր …  :Shok:  Նյուժելի՞ զբաղվելու համար ուրիշ հարմար թեկնածու չկար…  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Գել, էս ի՞նչ իզվռաշեն գրառում էր …  Նյուժելի՞ զբաղվելու համար ուրիշ հարմար թեկնածու չկար…


Ոզնիներին էլ կարող եմ պահել...ՃՃ

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Շատ էլ ճիշտ ես մտածում, էտ կենդանուն ուր ես առավոտից իրիկուն ակվարիումի մեջ պահում???
> Ուրեմն տես ինչ ես անում... կրիային նվիրում ես ԻՆՁ, մինչև գարուն բզբզում եմ հետը, հետո տենց...
> Կամ էլ կրիայիդ ուտում ես գարունը նորն ես առնում (կուզես մոռթելու ձևն ասեմ??)...


Ետ պուճուր կրիայի մեջ ի՞նչ ուտելու բան կա: Ոնց նայում եմ կաշի ու պատյան ա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Ետ պուճուր կրիայի մեջ ի՞նչ ուտելու բան կա: Ոնց նայում եմ կաշի ու պատյան ա


Դեեեեեեեե ջղայնացնում ես, տուր մինչև գարուն կչաղացնեմ...

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Դեեեեեեեե ջղայնացնում ես, տուր մինչև գարուն կչաղացնեմ...


հենց իրան չեմ տա, բայց եթե ուզում ես ուրիշ կրիա կտամ  :Smile:  բայց էլի մինչև գարուն  :Jpit:

----------

Vardik! (19.10.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Աչքիս Ջինեստրան կրի՞ա է պահում: Ես էլ ունեմ մի հատ: Մոտ երկու տարի է արդեն: Շա՜տ լավիկն է: Սիրում եմ,երբ վիզը երկարացրած ինձ է ուսումնասիրում՝ ամեն անգամ նույն հետաքրքրասեր հայացքով: Ուտելիքի հանդեպ շատ պահաջկոտ կենդանի չէ,բայց այ,ակվարիումի մաքրությունը շատ կարևոր է շուտ աճելու համար: Ամռանը մեկ-մեկ բակ եմ հանում՝վառ արևի տակ տաքանալու: Դա նաև հիգիենայի համար է շատ կարևոր՝ արևի տակ պատյանը չորանում է,շատ մանէներ վերանում են...


Ինչքան ասես կարամ խոսեմ իմ սիրելի Նինձյայի մասին: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին խորհուրդ պետք լինի՝ սիրով կօգնեմ:  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (20.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> հենց իրան չեմ տա, բայց եթե ուզում ես ուրիշ կրիա կտամ  բայց էլի մինչև գարուն


Հա տուր...ՃՃՃ, դու կարողա կրիայի ցեխ ունես? :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Այս պահի դրությամբ թութակ ունեմ, ձկներ ու կրիա: 
> Համապատասխան թեմա չգտա, առիթից օգտվելով մի հարց տամ՝ քանի որ մեր տունը եդքան էլ տաք չի, իսկ լսել եմ կրիան տաք պիտի մնա, էս ցուրտ եղանակներին կրիային /ակվարիումի կրիա ա/ ձկների հետ եմ քցում, ենտեղ տաքացուցիչ կա: Ձկներս մեծ են, ենպես որ վախ չկա որ կուտեն իրար, բայց կրիան մտածում եմ մեղք ա ամբողջ օրը մեծ ակվարիումում մնա, չեմ կարում մի բան դնեմ, որ ակվարիումի մեջ երբ ուզենա ցամաք բարձրանա: Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք անեմ


Կրիայի ակվարիումում պիտի 1/3-ը ցամաք լինի: Չգիտեմ, տենց անընդհատ ջրի մեջ պետք չի պահել, էն էլ խորը ջրի մեջ:
Մի բան չե՞ս կարող հարմարացնել, թեկուզ ոչ 1/3, էնքան որ բարձնանա վրան:

----------

Vardik! (20.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս էլ իմ Էնջին… ասում եմ "Էնջին մի հատ դոմփ անի՞" , գալիս դմփալով ընկնում ա դեմս ու տրվում ա…

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013), Cassiopeia (20.10.2013), Chuk (21.10.2013), Enna Adoly (21.10.2013), Rammstein (20.10.2013), Smokie (20.10.2013), Աթեիստ (20.10.2013), Արևանուռ (27.10.2013), Հայկօ (27.10.2013), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013), Ուլուանա (20.10.2013), Տրիբուն (20.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ուտելիքը միշտ տղաս ա տալիս, բայց սոված ժամանակ գալիս ա մոտս ու ձեռով ինձ ա բզում, որտև ես եմ տղիս ասում որ ճաշ տա…

----------

Sambitbaba (20.10.2013), Աթեիստ (20.10.2013), Մինա (22.01.2014), Տրիբուն (20.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրման պահին… սպասում ա որ մոտենամ ու ինքը բեր կենա ու գնա… вот такая она, загадочная…

----------

Cassiopeia (20.10.2013), Kuk (26.10.2013), Smokie (20.10.2013), Աթեիստ (20.10.2013), Հայկօ (27.10.2013), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013), Տրիբուն (20.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Փիսո՜, ի՜նչ լավն ես, իսկական չանչոցի խաղալու պիսո ա  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

Alphaone (21.10.2013), Chuk (21.10.2013), Enna Adoly (21.10.2013), Kuk (26.10.2013), Smokie (21.10.2013), Արամ (21.10.2013), Մինա (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2013), Տրիբուն (21.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Հա տուր...ՃՃՃ, դու կարողա կրիայի ցեխ ունես?


Չէ մի հատն ա: Ուզում եմ մի հատ էլ գարունը առնեմ, բայց շտապեցնում ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Vardik!

Հա,Ջինեստրա ջան,փոքր կրիա է՝ ծովային կարմարականջ: Իմ ակվարիումն էլա փոքր ու առանց տաքացուցիչ: Երու տարի տենց եմ պահում,խնդիր չի եղել: Իս դու ինչի՞ց ես որոշլ,որ կրիան մրսումա: Թաթերը ներսա քաշում ու բարձրանում ջրի երե՞ս:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ մի հատն ա: Ուզում եմ մի հատ էլ գարունը առնեմ, բայց շտապեցնում ես


Դե արագի մեջ առ, որ մինչև գարուն ինձ նվիրես :Cool:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Հա,Ջինեստրա ջան,փոքր կրիա է՝ ծովային կարմարականջ: Իմ ակվարիումն էլա փոքր ու առանց տաքացուցիչ: Երու տարի տենց եմ պահում,խնդիր չի եղել: Իս դու ինչի՞ց ես որոշլ,որ կրիան մրսումա: Թաթերը ներսա քաշում ու բարձրանում ջրի երե՞ս:


Ուղղակի մենք տունը չենք տաքացնում, ցածր ա ջերմաստիճանը: Դե մտածում եմ կրիայի ջրի ջերմաստիճանը նույն ձկներինը պիտի լինի, բայց առանց տաքացուցիչի տան մեջ լավ սառում ա, դրա համար վախում եմ մեջը պահեմ...
Չգիտեմ որն ա լավը՝ որ մրսի թե որ ամբողջ օրը ջրի մեջ մնա.

----------

Vardik! (21.10.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Ուղղակի մենք տունը չենք տաքացնում, ցածր ա ջերմաստիճանը: Դե մտածում եմ կրիայի ջրի ջերմաստիճանը նույն ձկներինը պիտի լինի, բայց առանց տաքացուցիչի տան մեջ լավ սառում ա, դրա համար վախում եմ մեջը պահեմ...
> Չգիտեմ որն ա լավը՝ որ մրսի թե որ ամբողջ օրը ջրի մեջ մնա.


Կրիայի համար օպտիմալ ջերմաստիճանը 23-24 աստիճաննա: Ձեր տունը դրանից ցու՞րտա: Ես էդ տաքության ջուր լցնում եմ ակվարիումի մեջ ու կրիային թողնում էնտեղ: Տաքացուցիչ չունեմ: Դեռ խնդիր չի եղել: Օրվա մեջ մի քանի ժամ իրան ակվարիումից դուրս հանելը պետքա,եթե տունը էդքան ցուրտ չի:

----------


## keyboard

> Ուղղակի մենք տունը չենք տաքացնում, ցածր ա ջերմաստիճանը: Դե մտածում եմ կրիայի ջրի ջերմաստիճանը նույն ձկներինը պիտի լինի, բայց առանց տաքացուցիչի տան մեջ լավ սառում ա, դրա համար վախում եմ մեջը պահեմ...
> Չգիտեմ որն ա լավը՝ որ մրսի թե որ ամբողջ օրը ջրի մեջ մնա.


Կենդանիների խանութներում ակվարիումնա-տեռարիումների համար նախատեսված արհեստական կղզյակներ ու թփեր են վաճառում, առ դիր ակվարիումիդ մեջ ու դրա վերևում մի լամպ վառի մինչև 30 Վատ հզորությամբ, եթե կրիային պետք լինի, ինքը կգնա լամպի մոտ կտաքանա, հաշվի առ նաև, որ կրիան սառնարյուն կենդանի-երկկենցաղ ա, այսինքն իրա մարմնի ու արյան ջերմաստիճանը միջավայրի ջերմաստիճանի հետ սերտ կապվածա, դրան գումարած իրա բիոլոգիական ժամացույցը արդեն ձմեռ ա "միացրել" ու իրա կյանքի պասսիվ շրջանն ա սկսում: Դրա համար, եթե դու ջուրը տաքացուցիչով տաքացնես, արհեստականորեն ազդում ես կենդանու բնական ապրելակերպի վրա, ինչը կարա թուլացնի կենդանու օրգանիզմը հիվանդութոյւնների ու սատկելու պատճառ դառնա:

Հ.Գ. Լամպ միացնելու խորհուրդս անպայման մեծերի հետ խորհրդակցի ու ասա թող օգնեն, դա կարա հրդեհի ու կենդանիների մահվան պատճառ դառնա:

----------

Ruby Rue (21.10.2013), Vardik! (22.10.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ճուտիս կարոտել եմ:  :Cry: 
Որ վերադառնամ, մեկ է չեմ կարողանալու գրկել, սիրել իրեն, խաղալ հետը: Չէ, բարեբախտաբար պստոն չի սատկել, բաց էի թողել իրեն, որովհետև մի տեսակ տխրում էր փակ տարածքում: Հուսով եմ հիմա լավ է իրեն զգում անտառում, ձագուկներ ունի, ազատությունն է վայելում, բայց դե մեկ-մեկ հիշում եմ իրեն ու տխրում…
Տեսնես ինքն ինձ կարոտու՞մ է... :Smile: 

Փնթի ոզնուկ էր Հաննին. մինչև կաթը շուռ չտար, չէր ուտի:


Ինքը մեկ փափուկ էր ու պուպուշ, երբեմն էլ՝ գժվում էր ու աջուձախ բոլորին կծում ու ծակում:


Հաննին լողանալ շատ էր սիրում, բայց հիմա երևի կեղտոտ ֆռֆռում ա…



Ոզնու՜կս:  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (21.10.2013), Chuk (21.10.2013), Mephistopheles (22.10.2013), Progart (25.01.2019), Smokie (22.10.2013), Vardik! (22.10.2013), Դատարկություն (26.10.2013), Հայկօ (27.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.10.2013), Վահե-91 (21.10.2013), Տրիբուն (06.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

արա, ով ինչ ուզում ա թող ասի… հլա տեսեք ինչ նման են մարդու… որ ուշադիր հետևենք ու ուսումնասիրենք էս կենդանիների վարքը, մենք մեր մամսին շատ բան կսովորենք… մեզ ավելի լավ կհասկանանք…

----------

Smokie (22.10.2013), Դատարկություն (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (22.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Կենդանիների խանութներում ակվարիումնա-տեռարիումների համար նախատեսված արհեստական կղզյակներ ու թփեր են վաճառում, առ դիր ակվարիումիդ մեջ ու *դրա վերևում մի լամպ վառի մինչև 30 Վատ հզորությամ*բ, եթե կրիային պետք լինի, ինքը կգնա լամպի մոտ կտաքանա, հաշվի առ նաև, որ կրիան սառնարյուն կենդանի-երկկենցաղ ա, այսինքն իրա մարմնի ու արյան ջերմաստիճանը միջավայրի ջերմաստիճանի հետ սերտ կապվածա, դրան գումարած իրա բիոլոգիական ժամացույցը արդեն ձմեռ ա "միացրել" ու իրա կյանքի պասսիվ շրջանն ա սկսում: Դրա համար, եթե դու ջուրը տաքացուցիչով տաքացնես, արհեստականորեն ազդում ես կենդանու բնական ապրելակերպի վրա, ինչը կարա թուլացնի կենդանու օրգանիզմը հիվանդութոյւնների ու սատկելու պատճառ դառնա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լամպ միացնելու խորհուրդս անպայման մեծերի հետ խորհրդակցի ու ասա թող օգնեն, դա կարա հրդեհի ու կենդանիների մահվան պատճառ դառնա:


գիշերը որ վառեմ լամպ, հանգիստ կարա՞ քնի լույսի տակ  :Think:

----------


## Vardik!

> գիշերը որ վառեմ լամպ, հանգիստ կարա՞ քնի լույսի տակ


Չէ,չի կարելի,Ջինեստրա ջան: Լամպը վառելուն ձև ու չափ կա: Շատ լամպի տակ պահել չի կարելի,դա էլ իր վնասներն ունի:
Նայիր էստեղ,կարդա,քո շատ հարցեր կգտնեն պատասխան: http://www.lenami.ru/krasnouhie-cherepahi/index.php

----------

Նիկեա (26.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (26.10.2013)

----------


## Kuk

էս էլ իմ կյանքը :լօվե

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2014), CactuSoul (06.02.2014), Chuk (26.10.2013), Lílium (07.04.2014), Mephistopheles (26.10.2013), Ripsim (06.02.2014), Smokie (29.10.2013), Vardik! (27.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.10.2013), Դատարկություն (27.10.2013), Հայկօ (27.10.2013), Ձայնալար (26.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013), Վահե-91 (27.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ծովախոզուկս անցյալ գիշեր մեռավ  :Sad: : Ես իրա մոտ չէի, բայց մաման ասաց, որ ինքը շատ խելոք կծկվել էր ու աչքերը փակել. գիտեմ, որ եթե ծովախուզուկները երջանիկ լինել կարող են, ինքը երջանիկ մեռավ: Հանգիստ, տաք, ուտելիքը կողքին, բույնը մաքուր ու իրան սիրող լիքը մարդիկ: Ինքը 7, թե  8 կամ գուցե ավելի տարիներ էդպես ապրեց, ծերացավ, մի նոր սերնդի ծնվել տեսավ, լիքը փոքրեր իրան տեսնելով «մուկ» բառը սովորեցին ու սիրեցին:
Քանի որ ցուրտ ա, մենք էլ բազմահարկ շենքում ենք ապրում, մերոնք իրան դրել են գետի մեջ ու ինքը գնացել ա ու միացել էն հսկա շրջապտույտին, որը բոլորիս հեռացնում ա, բայց չի կորցնում  :Smile: :




> Ես էլ ծովախոզուկ ունեմ Ինքը աղջիկա, մի քիչ տարօրինակ մտածողությամբ, շատա սիրում պոլիէթիլենի խշշոցը, որի տակ սկսում ա ծլվլալ ու ուտելիք ուզել: Շատակեր ա, շատ արագա մեծանում, մենությունը գերադասումա աղմկոտ միջավայրից (համենայն դեպս ես էդպես եմ մտածում), կծան չի, բայց անծանոթներին լավ էլ կծումա ու միշտ ուզումա, որ իրա ասածով  լինի, հազիվ նկարեցի... ամաչկոտա, ինձ էլ շատա սիրում.. երևի (դե սերը հարաբերական բանա, ես ինչ իմանամ ծովախոզուկների մոտ տիրոջ հանդեպ սերը ոնցա արտահայտվում):  
> 
> Իմ մոտ խելոք ա մնում, բայց շուշուտա չարություն անում, կարճ ասած, սովորական, շա՜տ սովորական ծովախոզուկա, սակայն որին ես ընտելացրել եմ ու ոնցոր ասում են, երևի ընդմիշտ պատասխանատու եմ

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2014), Arpine (04.05.2015), boooooooom (25.10.2014), Freeman (06.02.2014), Moonwalker (07.04.2014), Nihil (06.02.2014), Progart (26.01.2019), Ripsim (06.02.2014), Smokie (06.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.05.2016), Նիկեա (25.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.02.2014), Տրիբուն (06.02.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.02.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Ջոնիին էսօր եմ տուն բերել, լրիվ սպիտակ ա: Փոքր, մի ամսական չկա: Հենց քառասունքը լրանա նկար եմ գցելու :Smile:  Ծոցիս մեջ դրած բերեցի, կաթը կերավ, մի կես ժամ իրար հետ քնեցինք, ինքը իմ դեմքին: Լավն են էլի կատուները:

----------

Alphaone (07.04.2014), ivy (07.04.2014), Lílium (07.04.2014), Smokie (07.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2014), Նիկեա (25.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.04.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իսկ ես տառական եմ պահում,չնայած էդ անասունին հեչ չեմ սիրում:

----------

Smokie (07.04.2014), Նիկեա (25.10.2014)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Էս էլ իմ արդեն զույգ կրիաները.  :Smile: 









Ավելի մուգ գույնին իմ մի տարի պահած կրիան ա, բացը՝ նորեկը.

----------

boooooooom (25.10.2014), GriFFin (27.10.2014), Rammstein (26.10.2014), Srtik (26.10.2014), Մինա (25.10.2014), Նիկեա (25.10.2014)

----------


## luys747

Ժող ջան, կուզենայի շուն պահել, մասնավորապես արեվմտաեվրոպական հովվաշուն: ինձ  խորհուրդ կտայիք, թե որտեղից: կարող ա ինչ որ մեկը ունի եվ ցանկանում ա վաճառել իրա շան ձագերին, կամ իրա շունը նոր պետք ա ձագ ունենա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող ջան, կուզենայի շուն պահել, մասնավորապես արեվմտաեվրոպական հովվաշուն:


Էդ ինչ ցեղատեսակ ա? :Shok:

----------


## Gayl

Բոլոր կենդանիներն էլ լավն են, բայց մեկա կատու չեմ պահի։ճճ
Նկար դնելու ձևը չգիտեմ, թե չէ շանս նկարը կտեղադրեի։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էդ ինչ ցեղատեսակ ա?


Հայերեն՝ նեմեցկի ավչարկա  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (13.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հայերեն՝ նեմեցկի ավչարկա


Ես էլ ասի թիթիզ հովվաշան տեսակ ա :LOL: 
Լավ բա նկար ոնց տեղադրեմ? Ավելացնել նկար համակարգչից հրահանգի փոխարեն, որ լինի ավելացնել նկար հեռախոսից կարող ա մոտս ստացվի։ճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ բա նկար ոնց տեղադրեմ? Ավելացնել նկար համակարգչից հրահանգի փոխարեն, որ լինի ավելացնել նկար հեռախոսից կարող ա մոտս ստացվի։ճճ


էս կայքից եմ ես միշտ գցում.
postimages . org
ընտրում ես հեռախոսիցդ նկարը, ափլոդ անում էդ կայք ու հղումը գցում էստեղ` [img] փակագծերի մեջ

----------

Gayl (13.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Չէ չի ուզում լինի, քո ասած սայթում ափլոադ արեցի, բայց ստեղ ցույց չի տալիս։

----------


## Gayl



----------

CactuSoul (16.01.2018), Smokie (22.01.2018), Արամ (13.01.2018), Գաղթական (13.01.2018), Նիկեա (13.01.2018), Տրիբուն (13.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Էլ չի լինում, ոպշ էս մեկն էլ ա հերիք։ճճճ

----------


## Արամ

Էս էլ իմ գայլն ա։

----------

Alphaone (13.01.2018), CactuSoul (16.01.2018), Gayl (13.01.2018), Glück (15.01.2018), Rammstein (16.01.2018), Smokie (22.01.2018), Աթեիստ (13.01.2018), Գաղթական (13.01.2018), Նիկեա (13.01.2018), Տրիբուն (13.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Գայլիդ անունն ինչ ա?։ճճ

----------


## Արամ

> Գայլիդ անունն ինչ ա?։ճճ


Moon.

----------


## Գաղթական

> Moon.


էն որ փեսեն անգլերենա սկսում սովորել ու գալիսա զոքանչխանա՝ զարմացնելու:
աները դուռը բացումա, փեսեն.
- հալլո, մայ սա՜ն (my sun)
աները մատնա տնկում,
հետո զոքանչինա խոհանոցում տեսնում ու բացականչում.
- հալլո, մայ մո՜ւն (my moon)
դրանից հետո միայն հաջորդ օրնա խելքի գալիս՝ թավով գլխին հարվածից

----------


## Նիկեա

Էս կատուս 2 ամսական ա։ Ահավոր լավն ա։ Իրան սիրելիս պետք ա մեկը, որ հիշեցնի, որ ինքը դեռ ձագ ա, էդքան պինդ գրկել երևի պետք չի։ 
Սկզբում որ նոր էր էկել, առաջին երկու օրը մազերիս մեջ էր քնում ու ամեն անգամ երբ քնած ժամանակ շարժվում էի, մուննաթով մլավում էր։ Հետո հասկացավ որ սենց շարունակվել չի կարող ու հիմա բազմոցին ա քնում։ Առավոտ ժամը 6ին գալիս ա մոտս, ինձ քնից հանում ու պահանջում կերակրել իրեն։ 11 տարի ամեն առավոտ մաման հետս կռիվ էր անում, որ հաներ քնիցս, գնայի դասի, իսկ էս դեբիլը գալիս մի հատ մլավում ա, արթնանում եմ  :Jpit:  Երաժշտություն լսել ոնց հասկացել եմ սիրում ա, մենք իրար հետ ամեն իրիկուն Սոկո ենք լսում ու երեքով մլավում  :Jpit:  Որ չարություն ա անում, ասենք ուժեղ կծում կամ ճանկռում ա, յանի խփում եմ, 2 մատով կպնում եմ իրան էլի։ Էդ ժեստը սովորել ա, ամեն անգամ հենց ինչ-որ բան իրեն դուր չի գալիս, գալիս ու թաթիկով սկսում ա խփել։ Հետո էն օրը դրել էի հայելու առաջ։ Ավելի զարմացած դեմքի արտահայտություն չեմ տեսել, քան ինքն իրեն զննող կատվինն էր։  :LOL:  Հենց սկսում եմ կոմպով ինչ-որ բան անել, գալիս ու նստում ա ստեղնաշարին, յանի՝ հերիք ա, հիմա իմ հետ խաղալու հերթն ա։ Մի խոսքով ահավոր լավն ա ինքը։  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2018), Cassiopeia (07.07.2018), Enna Adoly (03.11.2018), Mr. Annoying (07.07.2018), Progart (25.01.2019), Smokie (26.09.2018), Աթեիստ (07.07.2018), Գաղթական (07.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Արա էս գելխեղդիս նկարն ուր ա? :Shok:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արա էս գելխեղդիս նկարն ուր ա?


Մանվելի գարաժում նայել ե՞ս ))

----------


## Gayl

> Մանվելի գարաժում նայել ե՞ս ))


Իմ գելխեղդը զինվորի տուշոնկա չի ուտում, հասկացող տղայա:ճճճ
Ախպեր լուրջ նկարը դրել էի, բայց հիմա չկա:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ գելխեղդը զինվորի տուշոնկա չի ուտում, հասկացող տղայա:ճճճ
> Ախպեր լուրջ նկարը դրել էի, բայց հիմա չկա:


Գելխեղդը չէ ախպեր, նկարը ))
չի երևում, ասում եմ կարողա տարել կցելա կալեկցիային

----------

Gayl (07.07.2018)

----------


## Adam

Ես երկու տարի առաջ 3 ամսական սամոյեդ առա: Գժվելու բան են ուղղակի, նամանավանդ՝ ձագ ժամանակ, բայց էդ 5-6 ամսվա բարիերը չկարողացա անցնեմ, որ սովորացնեմ՝ որտեղ չիշիկ ու կակա անի: Ու արդյունքում՝ երկու ամիս տունս մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ էր ամբողջությամբ: Ծախեցի՝ ահավոր տխրած, բայց ներքուստ բեռից ազատված: Ու տենց էլ չեմ ջոկում՝ դրանց ոնց պիտի սովորացվի էդ անտերը…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես երկու տարի առաջ 3 ամսական սամոյեդ առա: Գժվելու բան են ուղղակի, նամանավանդ՝ ձագ ժամանակ, բայց էդ 5-6 ամսվա բարիերը չկարողացա անցնեմ, որ սովորացնեմ՝ որտեղ չիշիկ ու կակա անի: Ու արդյունքում՝ երկու ամիս տունս մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ էր ամբողջությամբ: Ծախեցի՝ ահավոր տխրած, բայց ներքուստ բեռից ազատված: Ու տենց էլ չեմ ջոկում՝ դրանց ոնց պիտի սովորացվի էդ անտերը…


Հետաքրքիր ա ․․․ իմ իմանալով սամոյեդները շատ մաքրասեր են լինում։ Օրինակ, շատ փոքր տարիքից իրանց քնած տեղը չիշիկ չեն անում, մի քիչ հեռու են գնում ընդեղ են անում։ Ու տենց շներին սովորաբար հեշտ ա սովորեցնելը, որ դրսում անեն իրանց անելիքը։ 

Փոքր ժամանակվանից պետք ա կոնկրետ ժամերի ման տալ, ու հենց չիշիկ ա անում դուրսը, մի հատ գլուխը շոյել, երկու քաղցր բառ ասել։ Մեկ-երկու երեք, սովորում են։ ՈՒ դու շուտ ես հուսալքվել։ Եթե շուն ես որոշել պահել, պիտի պատրաստ լինես րդան ամեն ձև, ու համբերատար պետք ա լինես։ Շուն պահելը երեխա պահելուց դժվար ա, քանի որ ինչ-որ տարիքից երեխեքը սկսում են խոսել ու ասել ինչ են ուզում, շունը երբեք չի խոսում։ Չնայած, որ երկար հետդ ապրում ա, մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ խոսում էլ ա։  :LOL:

----------

Adam (30.08.2018), Նաիրուհի (12.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ իմ գայլն ա։


Ինչքա՞ն եղավ արդեն։ Մամային-պապային գիտե՞ս քութիկիդ։

----------

Adam (30.08.2018), Արամ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Արամ

> Ինչքա՞ն եղավ արդեն։ Մամային-պապային գիտե՞ս քութիկիդ։


Չէ Տրիբուն ջան։ Իրեն վերցրել էին, չէին կարողանում պահեն, պիտի պիտոմնիկ հանձնեին, ես վերցրել եմ։

Լավ կարդացած աղջիկ ա ։ՃՃ

----------

Enna Adoly (03.11.2018), erexa (12.10.2018), ivy (08.09.2018), Smokie (26.09.2018), Հայկօ (08.09.2018), Նաիրուհի (10.09.2018), Նիկեա (04.11.2018), Տրիբուն (08.09.2018)

----------


## Արամ

Էս Դոդոշն ա, ամեն անգամ, որ Մունին տանում եմ այգի, հետս մեր բակից գալիս ա Մունի հետ խաղում հետո հետ գալիս։ Երեկ տարա բլոճների դեմ դեղը քսեցինք մեկ էլ, ճիճվաթափ արեցինք։ Էս երկու օրը ուզում եմ տանեմ պատվաստենք ու ստերիլիզացնենք։ Շատ լավ շուն ա։ Հլը դրա խուճուճ պոչը։




Էս էլ իրա ընկերուհու հետ  :Jpit:

----------

Adam (26.01.2019), Enna Adoly (03.11.2018), ivy (28.01.2019), Life (25.01.2019), Rammstein (17.10.2018), Sambitbaba (15.10.2018), Smokie (19.11.2018), Աթեիստ (15.10.2018), Գաղթական (16.10.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2018), Նիկեա (16.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2018), Տրիբուն (16.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Իմ գազանիկը  :Smile:

----------

Adam (26.01.2019), Life (25.01.2019), Smokie (27.01.2019), Աթեիստ (25.01.2019), Հայկօ (25.01.2019), Նիկեա (12.05.2019), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռիփ, իսկականից գազան ա՞։
Մերը սկզբում էր սաղ օրը գզում, հիմա ահագին պակասեցրել ա, թեև էնօր Աստղի ոտքն էր ճանկել (երևի կինո նայելուց իրան անտեսել էր  :LOL:  )

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, իսկականից գազան ա՞։
> Մերը սկզբում էր սաղ օրը գզում, հիմա ահագին պակասեցրել ա, թեև էնօր Աստղի ոտքն էր ճանկել (երևի կինո նայելուց իրան անտեսել էր  )


Սենց մի բան ունենք ու ճանկռելու համար ստեղծած ուրիշ խաղալիքներ, վրան ճանկռտում ա։
Մի քիչ էլ ձեռքի հետ վարագույրներն ու բազմոցն ա ճանկռտել, բայց քիչ  :Smile: 
Էդ ճանկռելու համար նախատեսված կատվային առարկաներն ահագին պրակտիկ են։
Բույսերս ա ուտում խոտակերը, էդ ա վատը  :Jpit: 
Մեզ չի ճանկռում, սիրվել ու քսմսվել ա սիրում․ իր ցեղատեսակն ահագին հանգիստ ա, երևի էդ էլ նշանակություն ունի։

Տոնածառի հետ ո՞նց էր ձերը  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սկզբում տոնածառի տակի խաղալիքներն էր խփում գցում, վերջում արդեն միջով լավ բարձր էր հելնում, արդեն մտածում էինք շուռ կտա։
Տոնածառը հավաքելուց հետո լավ նեղվել էր  :LOL: 
Գնում էր էդ անկյուն ու մլավում  :LOL: 

Սիրվել փոքր վախտ չէր սիրում, կամ չէր հասկանում, հենց սկսում էիր սիրել, սկսում էր կծել ու ճանկռել։
Հիմա ինքն ա գալիս, քսվում, որ սիրենք, բայց ճանկելը չի թարգել։

----------

ivy (25.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Սկզբում տոնածառի տակի խաղալիքներն էր խփում գցում, վերջում արդեն միջով լավ բարձր էր հելնում, արդեն մտածում էինք շուռ կտա։
> Տոնածառը հավաքելուց հետո լավ նեղվել էր 
> Գնում էր էդ անկյուն ու մլավում 
> 
> Սիրվել փոքր վախտ չէր սիրում, կամ չէր հասկանում, հենց սկսում էիր սիրել, սկսում էր կծել ու ճանկռել։
> Հիմա ինքն ա գալիս, քսվում, որ սիրենք, բայց ճանկելը չի թարգել։


Դե մի ձև պիտի իր ճանկռելու հավեսը հանի․ սենց մի պստիկ բան ճարեք, պիտի որ կենդանիների խանութում լինի, մի անկյունում գցեք, սաղ օրը կճանկռտի, կհանգստանա, էլ ձեզ չի ճանկի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե մի ձև պիտի իր ճանկռելու հավեսը հանի․ սենց մի պստիկ բան ճարեք, պիտի որ կենդանիների խանութում լինի, մի անկյունում գցեք, սաղ օրը կճանկռտի, կհանգստանա, էլ ձեզ չի ճանկի։


Բազմոցն ու բազկաթոռները, պատերը, սաղ իրան ենք տրամադրել ։)

----------

Progart (25.01.2019), Արամ (26.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Բազմոցն ու բազկաթոռները, պատերը, սաղ իրան ենք տրամադրել ։)


Երջանիկ կատու ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

Էս էլ իմ Սամի-ն… ճանապարհորդ մելանխոլիկս…  :Smile:

----------

ivy (27.01.2019), Life (28.01.2019), Smokie (28.01.2019), Բարեկամ (04.02.2019), Նաիրուհի (12.05.2019), Նիկեա (12.05.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Էս էլ իմ Սամի-ն… ճանապարհորդ մելանխոլիկս…


Պուպուշն ա քո Սամին: Շներ շատ եմ սիրում (կատուներից ոչ պակաս), մի օր երևի ես էլ կպահեմ, երբ աղջիկս մի քիչ էլ մեծանա:

----------

Adam (28.01.2019), Աթեիստ (28.01.2019)

----------


## ivy

"Ahoy Captain!"  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (29.05.2019), Աթեիստ (12.05.2019), Նաիրուհի (12.05.2019), Նիկեա (12.05.2019), Տրիբուն (13.05.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

սա այլի(ն)ն ա։ դիմացի թաթը հավանաբար ավելի փոքր ժամանակ կոտրել ա, հետո ծուռ ա կպել  ու հիմա վազելիս մի տեսակ տմբտմբում ա։ 
դամբուլը հաց չի ուտում, երբ տանը չեմ։ մտածում էի՝ կարո՞ղ ա հիվանդ ա, բայց հենց գալիս եմ ագահաբար վրա ա պրծնում կերին։ թե ուրիշ շները ուրախանում են տնից դուրս գնալու համար, սա տուն գալուց ա ուրախանում։ տան ճանապարհը արդեն հիշում ա, ինձնից առաջ ընկած գնում ա։ բայց հենց հասնում ենք աստիճանների կեսին, գլուխը աստիճանին ա դնում ու հոգնած լեզուն դուրս գցում յանի թե էլ չեմ կարա, դու գնա։ հաչել դեռ չգիտի, բայց ինչ-որ իմիտացիաներ ա անում, նենց խնդալու ա։  :LOL:  քրոջս, ով առանձնապես չողջունեց իմ շանը տուն բերելը, արհամարում ա, բանի տեղ չի դնում։ ու որ հետը չեմ խաղում քիչ ա, մի հատ էլ պառկում եմ քնեմ, նեղվում գնում նստում ա խոհանոցի սեղանի տակ ու սկսում նվնվալ։ էսքանը, դեռ ուրիշ հետաքրքրիր բաներ չի արել, անի, կգամ կպատմեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2019), CactuSoul (03.06.2019), John (03.06.2019), Life (18.09.2019), Mr. Annoying (04.06.2019), Progart (03.06.2019), Smokie (03.06.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2019), Varzor (03.06.2019), Աթեիստ (04.06.2019), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2019)

----------


## ivy

Շուտով էս պոստոյին էլ եմ վերցնելու․ գնացել էի տեսության։ Մի քիչ ֆշշացրեց վրաս իր պստլիկ մռութով, բայց երևի դեռ կհասցնենք ընկերանալ։ Կարևորը՝ մյուս փիսոյիս հետ ընկերանա։



Արդեն պատկերացնում եմ ապագաս մի քանի տասնյակ տարի հետո  :Jpit: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
bilder hohladen

----------

Life (18.09.2019), Smokie (04.10.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (22.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

Իմ սիրունները.

----------

Life (18.10.2019), Smokie (22.10.2019), Աթեիստ (19.10.2019), Արամ (18.10.2019), Հայկօ (18.10.2019), Նաիրուհի (19.10.2019), Տրիբուն (19.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա, էստեղ եմ գրում։
Մեզ մոտ շներին, կարելի է ասել, համարյա ամեն տեղ ներս են թողնում՝ իրենց տերերի ուղեկցությամբ, ներառյալ՝ ռեստորաններն ու աշխատավայրերը։
Շների հանդեպ շատ դրական վերաբերմունք ունեմ, ու ինձ ոչ մի ձևով նեղություն չեն տալիս, բայց կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում կան լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր կամ չեն սիրում շներ, կամ ուղղակի վախենում են։ Ու երևի արժի չմոռանալ իրենց մասին՝ շների հետ հասարակական վայրեր մտնելուց առաջ։

Էն օրը մի դեպք եղավ՝ սրա հետ կապված։
Աշխատանքային երթևեկության պիկ ժամին՝ իրիկվա հինգ անց կեսի կողմը, մետրոյի վագոն է մտնում մի կին`շատ խոշեր չափերի հասկիով։ Էն որ տեղ չկա կանգնելու, ու էդ շունը բառիս բուն իմաստով մեր ոտքերի վրա էր։ Կողքիս մի ջահել աղջիկ էր, որ միանգամից շատ վախեցած տեսք ընդունեց ու փորձեց կուչ գալ մի անկյունում՝ շնից հնարավորինս հեռու, բայց դե շարժվելու առանձնապես տեղ չկար։ Էդ դեռ քիչ էր, էս շունը ինչ-որ պահի սկսեց ուժեղ հաչալ, ինչը մարդկանց մի մասի մոտ պանիկա առաջացրեց, մի մասի մոտ՝ զայրույթ։ Ու զայրացողները սկսեցին ամբողջ ձայնով փնովել շան հետ ներս մտած կնոջը։ Իհարկե միանգամից մարդիկ գտնվեցին, ովքեր սկսեցին պաշտպանել կնոջն ու իր շանը, և արդյունքում էդ նեղ վագոնում մի մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացավ, դե կողքից էլ շան հաչոցը։ Էդ կինը տենց էլ մնաց վագնում իր շան հետ, (ես երևի իր տեղը հաջորդ կայարանում դուրս կգայի), ու շատ տհաճ մթնոլորտ ստեղծվեց՝ տեղից էլ նեղվածք վիճակում։
Չգիտեմ էլ որն է ճիշտ էսպիսի իրավիճակներում, բայց դե վրաս լավ ազդել էր, մինչև հիմա մտածում եմ դրա մասին։

----------

CactuSoul (08.03.2020), Աթեիստ (23.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա, էստեղ եմ գրում։
> Մեզ մոտ շներին, կարելի է ասել, համարյա ամեն տեղ ներս են թողնում՝ իրենց տերերի ուղեկցությամբ, ներառյալ՝ ռեստորաններն ու աշխատավայրերը։


ԻՀԿ, չափեր արդեն անցել են: Մասնավորապես հասարակական սննդի կետերում կենդանիների առկայությունն անթույլատրելի է:
Մարդիկ իրենց տեղն ունեն, կենդանիներն` իրենց: Ու դա բնավ չի խանգարում կենդանիներին սիրել  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ԻՀԿ, չափեր արդեն անցել են: Մասնավորապես հասարակական սննդի կետերում կենդանիների առկայությունն անթույլատրելի է:
> Մարդիկ իրենց տեղն ունեն, կենդանիներն` իրենց: Ու դա բնավ չի խանգարում կենդանիներին սիրել


Նախ լիքը շներ կան, որ մազ չեն թողնում, ու ընդհանրապես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում իրենց ինչ-որ տեղ թողնելու մեջ, երկրորդն էլ՝ հաշմանդամություն ունեցող բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ուղեկցող շներ ունեն, ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում՝ էդ մարդկանց շներին ինչ-որ տեղեր չթողնեն։ Համ էլ իր համար հանգիստ տիրոջ ոտքերի տակ պառկած շունն ո՞ւմ ա խանգարում, եթե անգամ սննդի օբյեկտում ա, հո խոհանոցի սեղանի վրա չե՞ն բարձրանում։

Իսկ բուն իրավիճակի հետ կապված, եթե օրենքը թույլ է տալիս կենդանու հետ օգտվել հասարակական տրանսպորտից, իսկ խոշոր չափի և/կամ պոտենցիալ ագրեսիվ ցեղատեսակների շներին հանրային վայրերում սովորաբար դնչկալ է պարտադրվում, ուրեմն ի՞նչն ա խնդիրը։ Եթե մարդուն տհաճ ա կենդանու ներկայությունը, էդ մարդու խնդիրն ա։ Ես էլ վատանում եմ, որ ուշ ժամի տրանսպորտ եմ նստում, ու ներսում միայն տղամարդիկ են։ Կամ երբ մարդիկ ալկոհոլի/թմրանյութերի ազդեցության տակ են։ Քանի դեռ իրենց արգելված չի տրանսպորտ նստել, ես փորձում եմ սեփական զգացողություններիս վրա աշխատել։

Իմ շան հետ ես երբեք պիկ ժամի տրանսպորտ չեմ նստում, որովհետև շատ ա սիրում մարդկանց, ուզում ա բոլորի հետ խաղա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կռիվ կանեմ ցանկացածի հետ, որն իրեն կամ որևէ մեկին չխանգարող շանս ներկայության անթույլատրելիության մասիկ ռեպլիկներ կանի։ Եթե տերն անվտանգության կանոնները պահում ա, ուրիշների իռացիոնալ վախերի մասին մտածելն իր խնդիրը չի։

----------

Varzor (05.03.2020), Տրիբուն (05.03.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախ լիքը շներ կան, որ մազ չեն թողնում, ու ընդհանրապես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում իրենց ինչ-որ տեղ թողնելու մեջ, երկրորդն էլ՝ հաշմանդամություն ունեցող բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ուղեկցող շներ ունեն, ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում՝ էդ մարդկանց շներին ինչ-որ տեղեր չթողնեն։ Համ էլ իր համար հանգիստ տիրոջ ոտքերի տակ պառկած շունն ո՞ւմ ա խանգարում, եթե անգամ սննդի օբյեկտում ա, հո խոհանոցի սեղանի վրա չե՞ն բարձրանում։
> 
> Իսկ բուն իրավիճակի հետ կապված, եթե օրենքը թույլ է տալիս կենդանու հետ օգտվել հասարակական տրանսպորտից, իսկ խոշոր չափի և/կամ պոտենցիալ ագրեսիվ ցեղատեսակների շներին հանրային վայրերում սովորաբար դնչկալ է պարտադրվում, ուրեմն ի՞նչն ա խնդիրը։ Եթե մարդուն տհաճ ա կենդանու ներկայությունը, էդ մարդու խնդիրն ա։ Ես էլ վատանում եմ, որ ուշ ժամի տրանսպորտ եմ նստում, ու ներսում միայն տղամարդիկ են։ Կամ երբ մարդիկ ալկոհոլի/թմրանյութերի ազդեցության տակ են։ Քանի դեռ իրենց արգելված չի տրանսպորտ նստել, ես փորձում եմ սեփական զգացողություններիս վրա աշխատել։
> 
> Իմ շան հետ ես երբեք պիկ ժամի տրանսպորտ չեմ նստում, որովհետև շատ ա սիրում մարդկանց, ուզում ա բոլորի հետ խաղա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կռիվ կանեմ ցանկացածի հետ, որն իրեն կամ որևէ մեկին չխանգարող շանս ներկայության անթույլատրելիության մասիկ ռեպլիկներ կանի։ Եթե տերն անվտանգության կանոնները պահում ա, ուրիշների իռացիոնալ վախերի մասին մտածելն իր խնդիրը չի։


Խնդիրը մազ թողնելու մեջ չի՝ մարդ կա, որ շնից շատ է մազ թողնում  :LOL:  Մազ չթողնող ցեղատեսակներ կան՝ ինքս պահել եմ  :Smile: 

Խոսքը օրենքի կարգավորման մասին էր, ինչն արդեն պարզել եմ՝ մեր երկրի օրենքը չի արգելում ընտանի կենդանու հետ սննդի կետ  մուտք գործել, եթե հենց էդ սննդի կետը չի արգելում դա։
Այ դնչկալով շանը ման տալու հետ կապված, իրոք որ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք։ Երբեմն նույնիսկ առանց կապի ազատ ման են գալիս։
Բայց դրան էլ կարելի է հակադարձել, որ շատ ավելի վտանգավոր մարդիկ կան, որ ազատ ման են գալիս՝ առանց կապ ու դնչկալ  :LOL: 
Ինչևէ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը որոշել է, որ իր կենդանին իր հետ միասին նույն տեղում պիտի լինի, ապա դա ինձ չի խանգարում՝ ինքս նույնպես ազատ եմ որոշել, թե ես որտեղ գտնվեմ։

----------


## ivy

Նախաճաշ․

----------

Smokie (26.09.2020), Հարդ (26.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2020), Տրիբուն (26.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Իմ սիրունները.


Էս էլ նորեկները․

----------

John (26.09.2020), Smokie (13.10.2020), Աթեիստ (26.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (26.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2020), Տրիբուն (26.09.2020)

----------

